# Seg. Especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2007 às 23:58)

Orá cá está ele! 

Neve acima dos 900m já não é nada mau! Quanto as ondas, conto ir tirar uma fotos à costa de Sintra!



*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.
*


----------



## iceworld (31 Dez 2007 às 00:00)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Bom atingi agora a mínima do dia 7.3º


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2007 às 00:03)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Este vai ser o começo de um ano em grande, pelo menos assim o espero...


----------



## ACalado (31 Dez 2007 às 00:15)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

espero que este tópico nos traga grandes surpresas e que seja um tópico para recordar


----------



## Teles (31 Dez 2007 às 00:24)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

boa noite espero ke haja supresas ate a cotas mais baixas nunca se sabe


----------



## Nuno (31 Dez 2007 às 00:29)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Eu ca estou para o que der e vier


----------



## Brigantia (31 Dez 2007 às 00:36)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



vaga disse:


> Eu ca estou para o que der e vier


Eu também, relativamente á neve começo a ter algumas reservas no que diz respeito ás cotas médias...mas que as nossas serras vão ficar enterradas lá isso vãoo próximo fim-de-semana vai ser fantástico para dar umas voltas


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2007 às 00:41)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

De salientar dois aspectos nesta imagem. 
Primeiro a espessura 500-1000hPa muito baixa. Algo que não é costume ver-se pelas nossas bandas. Este factor poderá trazer-nos eventualmente surpresas relativamente à queda de neve.

Outro aspecto é a profundidade da depressão. 980hPa irá gerar ventos fortíssimos que será a causa do já anunciado temporal no mar.


----------



## ajrebelo (31 Dez 2007 às 00:42)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

boas

bem espero que seja um tópico para recordar mas sem perdas humanas pois o mar vai estar realmente grande e a neve para a condução do regresso é bastante má

abraços


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2007 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> Eu também, relativamente á neve começo a ter algumas reservas no que diz respeito ás cotas médias...mas que as nossas serras vão ficar enterradas lá isso vãoo próximo fim-de-semana vai ser fantástico para dar umas voltas



Bem dito! Vai ser o fim-de-semana toda metido na serra


----------



## iceworld (31 Dez 2007 às 00:49)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Tou farto de pensar .... fotografar mar ou neve


----------



## Bgc (31 Dez 2007 às 00:49)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

*Brigantia*, não acreditas que vai nevar bem mesmo em Bragança?


----------



## Nuno (31 Dez 2007 às 00:52)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Eu vou ca estar para tirar fotos e fazer videos do grande mar que ai vem, vai ser lindo n é por nada que o meu nik é vaga


----------



## Brigantia (31 Dez 2007 às 00:53)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> *Brigantia*, não acreditas que vai nevar bem mesmo em Bragança?



Já estive mais optimista, mas continuo com alguma esperança...alias até podemos ter uma grande semana, a ver vamos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Dez 2007 às 00:55)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Ya Brigantia! Também não acredito que neve lá em Paradela!

Mas também não estou lá!!!  Mas quanto ao mar tempestuoso para mim será uma estreia! E esse não foge! Conto fazer uns bons filmes e fotos e claro está partilhar aqui com vocês!


----------



## Snow (31 Dez 2007 às 01:06)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Eu acho que vamos ter neve a cotas relativamente baixas. Pena não estar mais frio a 850hpa, mas será que os modelos estão a analisar bem a situação? até porque a entrada do frio começa-se a verificar ja a a partir de amanhã, a atmosfera irá estar bem fresquinha. uma situação destes em Portugal não é muito normal, acho que vai haver muitas surpresas.


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2007 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Previsão da agitação marítima para as próximas 120horas








© Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Brigantia (31 Dez 2007 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Meteograma de Bragança





Muito sinceramente depois de ver isto acho que Bragança morreria na praia...mas ainda se pode compor Como disse o *Snow* a temperatura a 850hpa deveria ser um pouco mais baixa para termos neve a cotas médias.

Pessoal do litoral aguardamos por esse registos da agitação marítima Mas cuidado, registem tudo de muito longe.


----------



## ACalado (31 Dez 2007 às 01:11)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Bem dito! Vai ser o fim-de-semana toda metido na serra



la estaremos  amanha logo e manha vou para a serra passar o fim de ano com  makina e uma caixa de pilhas


----------



## Nuno (31 Dez 2007 às 01:16)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Pessoal do Norte boa sorte com a neve espero que tirem muitas fotos  Eu por aqui conto com ondas de 10 metros pelas previsoes de varios sites que ja vi e que nunca me deixarem ficar mal, tou de maquina em punho


----------



## filipept (31 Dez 2007 às 10:13)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Aqui para o Norte continuam a meter mais chuva:





Será que iremos ter cheias nos nosso rios  Era muito bom para limpar as margens, umas cheias como antigamente. Mas talvez ainda seja cedo...

P.S: Moro nas margens do rio Homem, que vai desaguar no Cávado a cerca de 4km de onde moro.


----------



## Blizzard (31 Dez 2007 às 10:17)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Os nossos colegas aqui do lado já começaram o revellion!!! 





RESUMEN  DE  RIESGOS


- GALICIA: Alerta por viento y tormentas. 18h del 2 hasta 18h del 3 de enero de 2008.

- GALICIA: Alerta por viento, tormentas, lluvia, granizo. 18h del 1 hasta las 00h del 4 de enero.

- GALICIA: Alerta por nieve (900m) del 06h del 3 hasta las 15h del 3 de enero.

- SUROESTE y OESTE: Alerta por viento, tormentas, lluvia, granizo. 08h del 2 hasta las 00h del 4 de enero.

- SUR: Alerta por viento, tormentas, lluvia, granizo. 00h del 3 hasta las 00h del 4 de enero.

- SIERRANEVADA: Alerta por nieve (1000m) del 00h del 3 hasta las 18h del 3 de enero.

_____  ACTUALIZADO  10H  DE  31  DE  DICIEMBRE  DE  2007 ______

ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR

Un super anticiclón de hasta 1062 mb sitúado en el norte de Rusia obligará a que una borrasca polar tienda a instalarse sobre Galicia en forma de borrasca atlántica, manteniéndose con una profundidad de entre 975 y 980 mb sobre el nivel del mar hasta el día 3, inclusive. El explosivo gradiente barométrico que formará esta borrasca junto al anticiclón ruso y el de las Azores, provocará que el viento sea muy fuerte, con rachas huracanadas.

A 500hPa se descolgará una bolsa de hasta -30ºC, con un geopotencial de 525 gpdam, mientras que a 850hPa encontraremos una vaguada de unos 0 a 2ºC y un geopotencial de hasta 112 gpdam.

El índice de inestabilidad Lifted se siturá entorno a -2ºC sobre el mar, en una área máxima que se desplazará progresivamente por el noreste, oeste, suroeste y sur, desde mañana hasta la madrugada del día 4. El CAPE máximo en dichas zonas oscilará entre los 500 y 700J/kg. 


Predicción y riesgos


Se esperan chubascos de moderados a fuertes en el noreste, cuadrante suroeste, y en el sur, que podrán ser localmente persistentes e ir acompañados de fuertes tormentas, con probabilidad de hasta el 30% de que se produzcan fenómenos severos relacionados con viento huracanado, lluvias muy intensas o granizadas con importantes acumulaciones 


Las precipitaciones serán de nieve en general por encima de los 900m en el noroeste y centro, así como de los 1000 m en el sur. 

KOKA's: Creemos que las tormentas más intensas se formará en el Pontevedra, Cádiz y Ceuta, pero con una probabilidad relativamente alta, éstas pueden extenderse a otros muchos puntos de la mitad oeste y del sur peninsular. Tomen las precauciones necesarias para soportar posibles fenómenos severos, sobre todo por el viento, que probablemente soplará con algunas rachas huracanadas.

in _TiempoSevero.es_


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Dez 2007 às 10:45)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

era bom que a cota fosse um pouco mais baixa...ms vamos aguardar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2007 às 12:22)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Na minha opinião, Portugal vai passar de um país todo verde, para os próximos dias passar a ser todo Vermelho, penso que o IM vai colocar pelo menos as zonas com litoral com alerta vermelho, a ondulação vai ser brutal, eu como não tenho mar só a Ria Formosa, se ela pular a cerca meto aqui fotos, à praia de Faro , não vou a ponte ainda cai no estado em que se encontra algum dia a tragédia acontece

Mas as previsões são muitas fracas do IM 

3ª Feira, 1 de Janeiro de 2008  

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Períodos de chuva fraca a partir da manhã no Litoral Oeste,
estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões e tornando-se
moderada a forte, a partir da tarde, nas regiões do Norte e do
Centro, em especial do Litoral.
Queda de neve no Interior Norte, acima dos 700 metros, para o final
do dia.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada a partir do meio da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) de sul, tornando-se, a
partir da manhã, moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste e moderado a
forte (30 a 50 km/h), com rajadas até 70 km/h, no Litoral. Nas
terras altas do Norte e do Centro, o vento será forte a muito forte
(40 a 70 km/h), com rajadas até 90 km/h, a partir da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do
Litoral.
Neblina ou nevoeiro.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental a norte da foz do Tejo: Ondas de noroeste com
2 metros, passando a ondas de sudoeste e aumentando para 3,5 a
4 metros para o fim do dia.
Costa Ocidental a sul da foz do Tejo: Ondas de noroeste com
1,5 a 2 metros, passando a ondas de oeste e aumentando para 3
a 3,5 metros para o fim do dia.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 metro, aumentando gradualmente
para 1,5 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/18ºC 

4ª Feira, 2 de Janeiro de 2008  

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Queda de neve acima dos 1000 metros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste e com rajadas até
80 km/h no Litoral, soprando forte a muito forte (45 a 75 km/h) e
com rajadas até 120 km/h nas terras altas do Norte e do Centro.
Subida da temperatura mínima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro. 

5ª Feira, 3 de Janeiro de 2008  

Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes moderados a fortes, e
que serão de neve acima dos 1000 metros.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 55 km/h) de oeste e com rajadas até
75 km/h no Litoral, soprando forte a muito forte (45 a 75 km/h) e
com rajadas até 100 km/h nas terras altas do Norte e do Centro.
Rotação do vento para noroeste a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro.

Fonte: IM


----------



## Brigantia (31 Dez 2007 às 12:32)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Temporal de lluvia y nieve
http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p51tesp1.pdf
Fonte: INM


Espero que relativamente ao dia 1 seja o nosso IM a ter razão


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2007 às 12:38)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> Temporal de lluvia y nieve
> http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p51tesp1.pdf
> Fonte: INM
> 
> ...







> *PREDICCIÓN ESPECIAL DEL INM
> PARA LOS DÍAS 1 AL 6 DE ENERO DE 2008
> Temporal de lluvia y nieve
> (Elaborada el 31-12-2007)*
> ...



*© INM*


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2007 às 12:53)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Imagem de satélite VIS+IR às 12 de hoje. Assinalei na imagem as duas depressões que nos irão afectar nas próximas 90 horas


----------



## ACalado (31 Dez 2007 às 12:58)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Imagem de satélite VIS+IR às 12 de hoje. Assinalei na imagem as duas depressões que nos irão afectar nas próximas 90 horas


gosto especialmente da de 3 Janeiro, gosto do ar granulado  =frio 

penso que iremos ser surpreendidos com a cota de neve, a 850hpa temos uma iso 0/2 mas quem sabe  tou com a sensação que vamos ver eve a cotas mais baixas do que os 1000m


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2007 às 13:04)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> gosto especialmente da de 3 Janeiro, gosto do ar granulado  =frio
> 
> penso que iremos ser surpreendidos com a cota de neve, a 850hpa temos uma iso 0/2 mas quem sabe  tou com a sensação que vamos ver eve a cotas mais baixas do que os 1000m



Acredito que pode haver surpresas. Com os geopotenciais que temos há muitos imprevistos que podem acontecer....


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Dez 2007 às 13:30)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

O IM já colocou neve para Bragança!


----------



## ACalado (31 Dez 2007 às 13:36)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> O IM já colocou neve para Bragança!



a ver vamos se não tem de colocar para mais cidades  este geopotencial


----------



## iceworld (31 Dez 2007 às 13:49)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Tal como para as Penhas Douradas


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Dez 2007 às 14:04)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> a ver vamos se não tem de colocar para mais cidades  este geopotencial



Esperemos bem que sim!

Mas em que é que se baseia o IM para haver uma descrepância tão grande nas cotas em relação ao INM?
Fico confuso...


----------



## ACalado (31 Dez 2007 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> Esperemos bem que sim!
> 
> Mas em que é que se baseia o IM para haver uma descrepância tão grande nas cotas em relação ao INM?
> Fico confuso...



eles baseiam-se em modelos regionais que nos não temo acesso entre outra carrrefada de produtos que têm que nos nem sonhamos mas mesmo assim vão falhar


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2007 às 14:20)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> eles baseiam-se em modelos regionais que nos não temo acesso entre outra carrrefada de produtos que têm que nos nem sonhamos mas mesmo assim vão falhar




Sera mesmo que vão falhar? 
Só espero é que não seja só fogo de vista, senão não vai haver calmex que cheguem aqui para o pessoal do forum...


----------



## Nuno (31 Dez 2007 às 14:22)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

O que vai ser lindo de ver vão ser as ondas de 11 metros a entrar por terra a dentro, e a neve a cair pelas zonas altas do interior todo


----------



## ACalado (31 Dez 2007 às 14:23)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Sera mesmo que vão falhar?
> Só espero é que não seja só fogo de vista, senão não vai haver calmex que cheguem aqui para o pessoal do forum...



atenção que não estou a dizer que vai nevar a cota 0 isso é óbvio que não, mas  era mais generoso em colocar a cota de neve no interior norte a 500/600m e interior centro a 700/800m  como não tenho qualquer responsabilidade se falhar fica o bitaite


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2007 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> atenção que não estou a dizer que vai nevar a cota 0 isso é óbvio que não, mas  era mais generoso em colocar a cota de neve no interior norte a 500/600m e interior centro a 700/800m  como não tenho qualquer responsabilidade se falhar fica o bitaite



Claro! Mas que era bom era, vou ver se vou pedir uma maquina fotografica emprestada, e vou para a praia do Guincho fotografar os vagalhôes.


----------



## Bgc (31 Dez 2007 às 14:48)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

BRAGANÇA BRAGANÇA BRAGANÇA!! QUEREMOS NEVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2007 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Claro! Mas que era bom era, vou ver se vou pedir uma maquina fotografica emprestada, e vou para a praia do Guincho fotografar os vagalhôes.



Isso! Isso 

Eu no dia 3 começo a trabalhar mas vai ser difícil ficar concentrado


----------



## adiabático (31 Dez 2007 às 15:47)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Claro! Mas que era bom era, vou ver se vou pedir uma maquina fotografica emprestada, e vou para a praia do Guincho fotografar os vagalhôes.



Uma boa teleobjectiva daria para fazer uns belos bonecos do Bugio aqui mesmo em frente...


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Dez 2007 às 16:00)

Sinceramente e segundo os modelos que tenho observado inclino-me mais para as cotas dos espanhois...espero estar errado!


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2007 às 16:54)

A primeira vaga já está às portas


----------



## Jota 21 (31 Dez 2007 às 17:54)

Bom ano para todos, que esta entrada em 2008 seja para recordar, meteorológicamente falando, e que o resto do ano seja em grande para todos os frequentadores deste fórum.
 Gostei muito daquela imagem postada pelo Minho com o que aí vem nas próximas 90 horas. Pena já não haver aquela euforia que detectei aqui há 3 ou 4 dias atrás especialmente em relação á neve. Pode ser que as coisas ainda se componham e volte a nevar em sitios fora do habitual, seria um festim...
 Aqui por Sintra espero muita chuva, vento e umas belas ondas na Praia Grande, Maçãs e Magoito.


----------



## Santos (31 Dez 2007 às 18:02)

Olá amigos 
Um excelente 2008 para todos vós, familías, amigos e visitantes do fórum.
Registo aqui a entrada das primeiras núvens vindas de Oeste estando o vento fraco e vindo da mesma direcção (Oeste).


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2007 às 18:08)

Boas entradas para todos os membros do meteopt como para os visitantes....

Pelo mar começam a surgir as primeiras nuvens e tenho *7,8ºC *


----------



## iceworld (31 Dez 2007 às 18:10)

Um BOM 2008 para todos! 
Registo neste momento 10.4º com as primeiras nuvens a fazer a sua aparição a Oeste!


----------



## Agreste (31 Dez 2007 às 18:11)

Estou com alguma expectativa sobre a actividade electrica.  A entrada do jet é brutal.  A ondulação aqui pra este lados também será espectacular. Vamos ver se consigo umas boas fotos. 

YES !!! RAINY DAY ON THE WAY !!!


----------



## Santos (31 Dez 2007 às 18:48)

Imagem actual


----------



## Nuno (31 Dez 2007 às 19:01)

Santos disse:


> Imagem actual



 Ainda vai chover na passagem do ano  Eu nao sei como é mas eu tenho 8.6 axo que ta muito frio para uma entrada de uma frente


----------



## Blizzard (31 Dez 2007 às 19:02)

Desejo a todos os meteo-fans e respectivas familias um Feliz 2008 cheio de boas entradas (run's)!!! 

  







Storm Forecast
Valid: Tue 01 Jan 2008 06:00 to Wed 02 Jan 2008 06:00 UTC
Issued: Mon 31 Dec 2007 15:13
Forecaster: DAHL

SYNOPSIS

An upper low, located over S Scandinavia on Monday evening, is simulated to expand southwards into the S Balkans on Tuesday, thereby becoming increasingly elongated, while north of it, an upper cut-off anticyclone is developing over N Scandinavia. This feature will reinforce SFC anticyclogenesis over NE Europe, so that a large and intense area of high pressure will sprawl into most of Europe, providing the continent with dry and cold polar continental air masses. Weak low pressure will persist over the Ionian and Aegean regions. An upper Atlantic cut-off cyclone with an attendant SFC low are expected to reach the W Iberian Peninsula on Tuesday afternoon/evening.

DISCUSSION

... western Iberian Peninsula ...

Ahead of the Atlantic low-pressure system, a plume of moist and weakly unstable air will be advected across western Iberia late in the period. Given strong warm advection as well as quite stable LL lapse rates, storms will likely tend to be elevated and imbedded in stratiform rain. Minimal / partly non-existent instability should, in addition, limit the thunderstorm coverage. There seems to be a slight chance of small supercells, should the convection become SFC-based, given rather intense shear profiles. These cells would have fair potential for spawning a brief tornado or two. 

In the wake of the warm-air tongue, deeply mixed polar air will reach the NW parts of the peninsula late Tuesday night/early Wednesday morning. These storms will likely be SFC-based and still profit from strong LLS, though DLS will be decreasing ... still, a slight chance for an isolated coastal tornado or two appears to exist.

A marginal level-one threat will be introduced over NW Portugal and extreme NW Spain, since these locations will be affected by both regimes (pre- and post-frontal).

Otherwise, severe-thunderstorm potential should be negligible.

in _Estofex_


----------



## jpaulov (31 Dez 2007 às 19:19)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> BRAGANÇA BRAGANÇA BRAGANÇA!! QUEREMOS NEVE!!!!!!!!



É isso aí...NEVE! Venha ela, que  a minha máquina já está prontinha 
Já agora, um feliz ano de 2008 para todos!


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2007 às 19:52)

Queria aproveitar este ultimo post do ano para desejar a todos os membros e visitantes do MeteoPT uma optima entrada em2008. Se possivel com neve em cotas baixas


----------



## jonaslor (31 Dez 2007 às 19:54)

Quero desejar a todos os membros e visitantes do MeteoPT uma optima entrada em 2008, cheia de coisas boas. E se possivel k venha neve para cá também. Seria mesmo uma alegria.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Dez 2007 às 19:56)

Que bando de loucos! Que felicidade saber que há mais como eu!!! NEVE!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Dez 2007 às 20:07)

Quiça amanha à noite:

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=4&gid=2736717


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Dez 2007 às 20:09)

Um fantástico ano para todos. Muita neve até tarde e ainda menos incêndios do que este ano. 

Por aqui sigo com 9,1 ºC e ainda 1020 hPa

Espero surpresas por cá....


----------



## Bgc (31 Dez 2007 às 20:17)

Um óptimo 2008 para esta cambada toda de MeteoLoucos  
Grande abraço e venha a NEVE!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Dez 2007 às 20:30)

"Neve para Tras os Montes" disse Jose Alberto carvalho na RTP 1!


----------



## jPdF (31 Dez 2007 às 21:26)

BOM 2008 para todos os meteoloucos...
Por Coimbra, a volta da fogueira é que se está bem...
Temp. actual... 8.3ºC
A Pressão continua a descer...1023hPa
Abraço para todos


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Dez 2007 às 21:35)

Uma aposta!!!

Quem será o primeiro meteolouco a abrir um tópico em 2008? A que horas?

Quem estará a brindar uma champanhada às 00h?
Ou ver os "fantásticos" canais Tv Portugueses?
Ou a dar uma....na namorada?
Ou a ainda a tentar engolir a terceira passa de uva, ao minuto 1 de 2008?

Quem estará agarrado ao teclado a abrir o tópico " O TEMPORAL do século XXI "?

Abraços e um bom ano para todos.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Dez 2007 às 21:58)

Hei-las:

http://satellite.ehabich.info/ea.htm


----------



## Nuno (31 Dez 2007 às 22:52)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Uma aposta!!!
> 
> Quem será o primeiro meteolouco a abrir um tópico em 2008? A que horas?
> 
> ...




Eu vou tar na 4 opçao AHAHAHAHAHA BOM ANO PESSOAL


----------



## Santos (31 Dez 2007 às 23:57)

Boas amigos,

A "primeira" nublosidade continua a entrar aqui pela zona de Montejunto


----------



## filipept (1 Jan 2008 às 00:27)

O Santos fechou 2007 e o Gilmet abriu 2008  
Bom Ano a todos (de preferencia que seja branco este mês)


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2008 às 01:03)

Boas, segundo a imagem de satélite do IM a primeira "vaga" de neblusidade ja está praticamente toda no interior, ou seja, por aqui já passou...
para ser sincero eu nem me apercebi... não caiu nem uma pinguinha... Parece que se intimidou ao ver os foguetes e o fogo de artificio, pensou que lhe estavam a fazer concorrência com os relâmpagos
Mas está aí a vir mais!...
Agora tenho a sensação que a temperatura baixou, devem estar cerca de 6ºC (mesmo com a neblusidade a temperatura quase não subiu) e o nevoeiro está a começar a cerrar-se...


----------



## jpaulov (1 Jan 2008 às 01:27)

Ora então, Viva o 2008!!!
Por aqui e por enquanto só está um frio do caraças: -2ºC (pelo termometro do carro, que o da estação ( 0,5ºC!!! ) ainda não consegui acertar no síto para o colocar...) e uma geadinha jeitosa.
A pressão: 1027 hPa e a descer!


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2008 às 01:42)

Gilmet disse:


> Boas, segundo a imagem de satélite do IM a primeira "vaga" de neblusidade ja está praticamente toda no interior, ou seja, por aqui já passou...
> para ser sincero eu nem me apercebi... não caiu nem uma pinguinha... Parece que se intimidou ao ver os foguetes e o fogo de artificio, pensou que lhe estavam a fazer concorrência com os relâmpagos
> Mas está aí a vir mais!...
> Agora tenho a sensação que a temperatura baixou, devem estar cerca de 6ºC (mesmo com a neblusidade a temperatura quase não subiu) e o nevoeiro está a começar a cerrar-se...



Nao foste o unico que nao te apercebeste da primeira "vaga" ter passado porque eu tambem nao me apercebi de nada e so via umas nuvenzitas no mar e por o que vejo o ceu esta praticamente limpo

Espero que a segunda "vaga" nos traga muitas supresas tanto de neve, como chuva forte ou algo do genero... Mas eu que eu queria, e se nao e pedir muito, queria NEVE para Portugal a cota 0


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2008 às 08:44)

O IM pos quase todo o Portugal continental em alerta amarelo as excepçoes sao Evora e Portalegre

Os Distritos de *Bragança, Viseu, Guarda, Castelo Branco, Vila Real, Braga e Viana do Castelo* estao em alerta amarelo devido a queda de neve abaixo dos 1000m e tambem devido ao vento de rajadas de 90KM/H; 

Enquanto os outros distritos e outros 2 que ja mencionei Braga e Viana do Castelo tambem estao em alerta amarelo devido a precipitaçao forte que se vai fazer sentir no territorio Continental Portugues

O distrito de *Beja* e de *Faro* estao em alerta so devido ao vento forte;
E o distrito de *Santarem* so devido a chuva forte


----------



## storm (1 Jan 2008 às 08:52)

JPS Gaia, vinha mesmo agora colocar essa informação, e pela a imagem de satélite aproxima-se algo.








Está a chegar alguma animação
Só tenho pena e que não neve em todo o território nacional.

Cumps,


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2008 às 09:03)

storm disse:


> JPS Gaia, vinha mesmo agora colocar essa informação, e pela a imagem de satélite aproxima-se algo.
> 
> Está a chegar alguma animação
> Só tenho pena e que não neve em todo o território nacional.
> ...



Parece que me adiantei 
Como e impossivel nesta semana vermos neve a cota 0 ja me contentava se viesse chuva fortissima ou entao uma grande queda de granizo


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2008 às 09:55)

Bom dia e bom ano novo 





 Algumas zonas da cidade estão bem branquinhas esta manhã.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2008 às 10:10)

Bom ano!!!

Será que neva em Bragança?
É que o INM continua a dar cotas tão altas que não sei em quem acreditar...


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2008 às 10:13)

Não sei se neva à tarde, mas, esta manhã, já tivemos precipitação sólida em algumas partes da cidade.


----------



## filipept (1 Jan 2008 às 10:26)

Boas fotos Dan  madrugaste para nos mostrar este espetaculo 

P.S: É sincelo não é neve exacto?


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2008 às 10:32)

filipept disse:


> Boas fotos Dan  madrugaste para nos mostrar este espetaculo
> 
> P.S: É sincelo não é neve exacto?



Os sincelos são produzidos pelo congelamento de rápido de gotículas mais ou menos pequenas de água em sobrefusão e chegam, por vezes a formar camadas espessas.
Mas isto já não me parece só sincelo. 
Vêem-se os cristais de gelo a cair e quando acumula no solo tem este aspecto:


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2008 às 10:35)

O sincelo costuma ter este aspecto:


----------



## filipept (1 Jan 2008 às 10:42)

Olhando bem para as fotos percebi que seria mais que sincelo.... mas estão com uma paisagem linda 

Pessoal máquinas a disparar, pois as nuvens estão com umas formas espetaculares. (no caso de não estar nevoeiro na vossa zona, claro)


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2008 às 10:44)

filipept disse:


> Olhando bem para as fotos percebi que seria mais que sincelo.... mas estão com uma paisagem linda
> 
> Pessoal máquinas a disparar, pois as nuvens estão com umas formas espetaculares. (no caso de não estar nevoeiro na vossa zona, claro)



Aqui está nevoeiro...


----------



## Agreste (1 Jan 2008 às 10:57)

Não creio que seja mais do que sincelo.   O radar do inm não apanhou nada de anormal durante a noite. 

Por aqui só se deve ver algo ao fim da tarde.


----------



## jpaulov (1 Jan 2008 às 11:28)

por enquanto em bragança...só frio  e nevoeiro!! 
vamos com -1,5ºC e 1025hPa e a descer... (na minha estação está um sol radiante!!  )


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2008 às 11:51)

Agreste disse:


> Não creio que seja mais do que sincelo.   O radar do inm não apanhou nada de anormal durante a noite.



Foi um fenómeno muito localizado. Resultou da acumulação ou precipitação de cristais de gelo do estrato de nevoeiro. Na maior parte da cidade só ocorreu a formação de sincelo translúcido. O sincelo normal é duro, este meteoro tem uma textura muito semelhante à neve, até dá para fazer bolas 

A minha dúvida está na classificação de fenómeno como depósito ou precipitação.

Poderá ser o equivalente gelado aos chuviscos que por vezes ocorrem em situações de nevoeiro.


----------



## filipept (1 Jan 2008 às 12:06)

Algumas fotos de nuvens






















Estas fotos foram tiradas com um N70 (tenho outras fotos tiradas mas são através da canon eos que não é digital)

Infelismente não tenho grande espaço para fotos panorámicas


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2008 às 12:50)

Que nuvens espectaculares!! 

Agora até fiquei com pena que aqui esteja nevoeiro, mas pelo menos proporciona belas paisagens como o Dan já mostrou...



 

 

 



Tive uma mínima de -2,7ºC, e neste momento estou com -0,8ºC e o nevoeiro por esta zona continua denso.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2008 às 13:00)

Boas, por aqui já chove... Não estive em casa estes dias, mas quando la estiver coloco aqui os registos... Por agora já chove mas está frio! Devem estar cerca de 8ºC... a mínima deve ter-se ficado pelos 5/6ºC. Tivemos uma noite cheia de nevoeiro...


----------



## jPdF (1 Jan 2008 às 13:02)

Por Coimbra céu muito nublado...
Pressão desce e encontra-se nos 1019hPa...
A mínima de hoje foi de 5.3ºC e a temperatura actual é 11.4ºC
A chuva vem a caminho...


----------



## iceworld (1 Jan 2008 às 13:08)

para o Dan que nos brinda logo com umas belas fotos.
O sincelo é para mim das coisas mais bonitas que alguma vez vi, apesar de só ter visto uma vez  ( de jeito)em Trancoso já lá vão muitos anos 
Era puto e andava a cantar as janeiras mais uns amigos e irmãos e não me esqueço que quando fomos ver o termómetro ( dentro das muralhas ) este marcava -11.5º


----------



## jpaulov (1 Jan 2008 às 13:34)

Bragança por volta do meio dia...





By naevo, shot with Canon EOS 300D DIGITAL at 2008-01-01


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 13:54)

Braganca, Vila Real, Guarda, Viseu, Viana, Braga e Castelo Branco em alerta amarelo por neve!

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2008 às 13:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Braganca, Vila Real, Guarda, Viseu e Castelo Branco em alerta amarelo por neve!
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp



Nao sao os unicos Viana do Castelo e Braga tambem estao em alerta amarelo devido a queda de neve


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 14:39)

*Dan*, achas q este nevoeiro ainda persiste muito mais tempo?
Com este frio, se o nevoeiro levantar, parece-me demasiado provável que comece a nevar esta tarde em Bragança.


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2008 às 14:40)

Às 13 horas, -1,1ºC em Bragança e 0,1mm de precipitação.








Tudo à conta do nevoeiro


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2008 às 14:43)

Bgc disse:


> *Dan*, achas q este nevoeiro ainda persiste muito mais tempo?
> Com este frio, se o nevoeiro levantar, parece-me demasiado provável que comece a nevar esta tarde em Bragança.



Se o ar frio à superfície aguentar até ao momento em que comece a precipitação podemos ter surpresas


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2008 às 14:50)

Aqui está a chuviscar com 0,0ºC, mas provavelmente ainda é do nevoeiro.
Por aqui o nevoeiro já subiu. Agora tenho céu nublado e chuvisco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 14:51)

Acho que o IM está atrevido em relação às cotas de neve! Sempre tinha cotas bem mais altas que o INM, às vezes diferenças brutais! Espero que tenham razão e não estejam a vender ilusões! Boa sorte Brigantinos!

Já agora quando é o pico do temporal no mar? Gostaria de tirar umas boas fotos!


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2008 às 14:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Acho que o IM está atrevido em relação às cotas de neve! Sempre tinha cotas bem mais altas que o INM, às vezes diferenças brutais! Espero que tenham razão e não estejam a vender ilusões! Boa sorte Brigantinos!
> 
> Já agora quando é o pico do temporal no mar? Gostaria de tirar umas boas fotos!



O IM prevê ondas até 9 metros na 5ª feira.


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 14:55)

Aqui, o nevoeiro também ja levantou um pouco e chuvisca...Espera que isto passe a neve rapidamente.


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 15:29)

Parece-me que já cheguei à minha máxima, 0.0ºC


----------



## Jota 21 (1 Jan 2008 às 16:00)

Bragança: 0º, chuvisco e nada de neve? é normal? com tempº tão baixa e chuvisco este não devia ser de neve?
 Já agora aqui por Sintra: 14.1º, ausência quase total de vento e até o nevoeiro já se foi.
 Pergunta: isto ainda vai dar alguma coisa que se veja ou não? Ja´começo a achar que não...


----------



## olheiro (1 Jan 2008 às 16:04)

Oxalá que as nas nossas expectativas não saiam frustradas quanto à queda de neve a cotas médias.

discrepâncias entre o IM, o INM (E) e o Freemeteo(por exemplo) são tão grandes e incoerentes que fica no ar a pergunta: Quem terá razão?

Neste momento encontro-me em Almeida (se necessário dou um pulo à Peña de Francia ou aos contrafortes de Gredos ) o ceu está entre o semi-nublado  e o encoberto por nuvens altas e  a temperatura exterior ronda os cinco graus.....há uma brisa suave..... "E a Oeste nada de novo".

Não acredito que caia qualquer tipo de precipitação nas próximas seis horas....como dizia o compadre de Almodôvar  "nã me chêra"...

A propósito: Um bom ano para todos os companheiros foristas...e façam o favor de ser felizes.


----------



## iceworld (1 Jan 2008 às 16:11)

Telefonaram-me agora do Sabugueiro e disseram que o carro marcava 9º
e que estava encoberto mas não para 
estranho uma vez que tenho 12.3º aqui.
bom só nos resta aguardar


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 16:14)

9ºC no Sabugueiro?! What that f*ck!?!?!


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 16:18)

Tenho dúvidas qt a esses 9ºC... Nas Penhas e na Guarda a temperatura está nos 1ºC/2ºC... Esse termómetro devia estar na linha dum raio de sol de uma bela e generosa aberta


----------



## iceworld (1 Jan 2008 às 16:27)

O  carro já esta em andamento e continua a marcar 9º!!!


----------



## jPdF (1 Jan 2008 às 16:28)

Em Coimbra ameaça chover mas ainda não caiu nada...
A máxima do dia foi 12.7ºC...
Agora sigo com 12.1ºC e a pressão a descer... 1017hPa...


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 16:31)

iceworld


----------



## iceworld (1 Jan 2008 às 16:35)

É desta que enchemos o mail do IM com reclamações


----------



## olheiro (1 Jan 2008 às 16:37)

Se apanharmos um grande banho de chuva....já não é mau.....Água Precisa-se !!!! Urgente Chover....


----------



## jonaslor (1 Jan 2008 às 16:37)

Por aqui 7,4 º C e ameaça chover. Pode ser que a temperatura desça e comece a nevar. Seria lindo...


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 16:39)

*jonaslor*, a esperança é a última a morrer... Nós tivemos uma máxima de 0.0ºC e nem um floco, por isso ainda tens muito que esperar até essa temperatura cair 

Mas boa sorte!


----------



## Luis França (1 Jan 2008 às 16:43)

Como podem observar pela webcam em tempo real alinhada a NNE, nenhures em Montejunto, o vento que empurra as nuvens vem de Sul e de Este e, no ar, "vejo" gelo no horizonte... Talvez a chuva esteja ao virar da esquina não tarda.


----------



## jonaslor (1 Jan 2008 às 16:50)

Dá-me a sensação que já neva para a Serra. Posso estar enganado... mas acredito que sim...


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 17:11)

http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/avi/pr/conavi_pp.php

O INM, para dia 3, põe a região de Zamora em alerta amarelo devido a "Nevadas"  (além de muitas outras regiões de Castilla y Leon e não só)


----------



## Santos (1 Jan 2008 às 17:13)

Começou agora a chuviscar por aqui


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 17:18)

Óptimo


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2008 às 17:22)

Aqui tambem começou a chover o vento já começa a ficar moderado estão 14.8ºC


----------



## storm (1 Jan 2008 às 17:25)

Começou a chuviscar por aqui, o vento está também a levantar, em 30/40 minutos a temperatura subiu 1ºC.
Neste momento sigo com 12,5ºC, apesar de na rua estar um frio de arrepiar.

Lá vem ela 

Cumps,


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Jan 2008 às 17:32)

Por cá, céu encoberto, 10,1º C e 1016 hPa, todos com tendência de descida.Tenho esperança que neve em S.Mamede (1025 m).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Jan 2008 às 17:36)

Não se esqueçam de ver as câmaras do IP4 no site: 

http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0


----------



## Minho (1 Jan 2008 às 17:44)

Aqui por Melgaço desde as 17 horas que também vão caindo alguns pingos...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 17:51)

Chuva!!!

Temp: 12.7ºC
Precipitação: 2.0mm (primeiros milimetros da minha estação)
Pressão: 1017.5 Hpa


----------



## karkov (1 Jan 2008 às 17:58)

estou em Montalegre, a 1100m de altitude e neste momento, com 0.5º chove moderadamente... aguardo que a neve se mostre...


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2008 às 18:00)

Aqui está a chover já com alguma intensidade e a temperatura vai baixando lentamente, neste momento registo 14.1ºC


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 18:01)

Aqui, chovisca com temperatura nos 0.2ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 18:01)

karkov disse:


> estou em Montalegre, a 1100m de altitude e neste momento, com 0.5º chove moderadamente... aguardo que a neve se mostre...



Chove a 1100m de altitude!


----------



## karkov (1 Jan 2008 às 18:13)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Chove a 1100m de altitude!



o alerta d neve d IM começa ás 18h.. pois bem, está na hora...


----------



## Fernando (1 Jan 2008 às 18:18)

O IM reformulou os alertas para bragança. Queda de neve acima dos 600 metros entre as 6 da tarde de hoje e de amanhã. Continuo a desconfiar...  Mas não deixava de ser bom !!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 18:22)

A 600m farta-se de nevar la na minha terra!!! A ver vamos!


----------



## Minho (1 Jan 2008 às 18:26)

filipept disse:


> Algumas fotos de nuvens
> 
> Estas fotos foram tiradas com um N70 (tenho outras fotos tiradas mas são através da canon eos que não é digital)
> 
> Infelismente não tenho grande espaço para fotos panorámicas




Que fotos espectaculares Filipe! 

Não sei se o que captaste não foram Ondas Gravíticas já aqui abordadas no fórum pelo Vince

Peguei numa das tuas fotos, reduzi os brancos/pretos para dar mais realce aos contornos da nuvem e penso que se assemelham em muito a fenómeno referido...








Btw não te esqueças de colocar as fotos na Galeria, lá podes usar a resolução que quiseres


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 18:33)

Já tá mais do que na hora, *Fernando*


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2008 às 18:36)

Bgc disse:


> Já tá mais do que na hora, *Fernando*



Continuo a achar que o pessoal do IM bebeu demais ontem à noite!!!


----------



## filipept (1 Jan 2008 às 18:38)

Minho disse:


> Que fotos espectaculares Filipe!
> 
> Não sei se o que captaste não foram Ondas Gravíticas já aqui abordadas no fórum pelo Vince
> 
> ...




Ficou um espetaculo Minho  
De facto, esta manha o ceu estava maravilhoso.


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 18:38)

Eles puseram 600m para todos os distritos do interior que estão em alerta amarelo: Bragança, Vila Real, Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco.

Tou a desconfiar...


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2008 às 18:39)

Fernando disse:


> O IM reformulou os alertas para bragança. Queda de neve acima dos 600 metros entre as 6 da tarde de hoje e de amanhã. Continuo a desconfiar...  Mas não deixava de ser bom !!


Alerta laranja em 6 distritos devido á forte agitação maritima, Os unicos distritos de Portugal continental que não estão em alerta são Evora e Portalegre vejam aqui:http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp

Aqui contiua a chuviscar agora com menos intensidade que à pouco, estão 13.8ºC, O Vento continua a intensificar-se.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 18:44)

Portugal à Europeia:

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/?areaname=&area=&ShowDate=&Country=&lang=PT


----------



## Nuno (1 Jan 2008 às 18:45)

MSantos disse:


> Alerta laranja em 6 distritos devido á forte agitação maritima, Os unicos distritos de Portugal continental que não estão em alerta são Evora e Portalegre vejam aqui:http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp
> 
> Aqui contiua a chuviscar agora com menos intensidade que à pouco, estão 13.8ºC, O Vento continua a intensificar-se.



Boas,

Ondas de 5 a 6 metros para a minha zona? Estive a verificar vários sites e modelos e dão me todos indicação de ondas a volta dos 10 metros, ate na previsão marítima deles indicam isso, tou a achar estranho amanha logo vemos


----------



## jPdF (1 Jan 2008 às 18:46)

Em Coimbra neste momento o vento é de moderado a forte...
Já chuvisca...chuva empurrada literalmente pelo vento...
Temperatura 12.3ºC e está assim há bastante tempo...
Já era tempo de começar a nevar por Trás-os-Montes...


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2008 às 18:50)

Neve a 600m??  Algo me diz que o Mario Barros está por detrás disto... 

Aqui a temperatura só tem subido e já vai em 1,2ºC com 0,3 mm. Só com chuva forte é que isto pode passar a neve.


----------



## Minho (1 Jan 2008 às 18:53)

Modelo de Ondas WWIII - Meteogalicia

O pico da ondulação parece ser na noite do 3 para 4 com ondas superiores a 10 metros no alto mar..


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 18:56)

Já vai chovendo por aqui...


----------



## Nuno (1 Jan 2008 às 18:59)

Minho disse:


> Modelo de Ondas WWIII - Meteogalicia
> 
> O pico da ondulação parece ser na noite do 3 para 4 com ondas superiores a 10 metros no alto mar..



Boas amigo Minho 

Conforme esta animação que puseste aqui referente a agitação marítima bate certo com o que muitas previsões de muitos sites dizem, aqui para a minha zona consoante essa animação tirei ondas superiores a 10 metros, bate certo com aquilo que eu dizia a pouco. Vao ser ondas enormes que se coincidirem com a maré alta será dramático para algumas zonas


----------



## Minho (1 Jan 2008 às 18:59)

Atenção aos membros que amanhã se aventurarem nas Serras...



> *Nas terras altas, vento muito forte (60 a 80 km/h), com rajadas
> da ordem dos 130 km/h.*


© Instituto de Meteorologia 


Não queremos ter de apanhar um a Espanha


----------



## Fernando (1 Jan 2008 às 19:00)

Chove abundantemente em Bragança... Chuva mesmo forte...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 19:04)

Assim estava a *Ericeira* esta tarde:


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 19:06)

*Fernando*, segundo o *Fil*, a chuva forte é a nossa hipótese de ter neve 

Assim seja!


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2008 às 19:06)

Boas pessoal 
Ja se vê muita chuva a aproximar-se no radar do IM http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp
Por aqui continua o vento moderado a forte a assobiar nas janelas, neste momenteo não está a chover e a temperatura aumentou um pouco, sigo com 14.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2008 às 19:09)

Estao *12,9ºC* vento forte que ate abana as persianas a chuva so apareceu de tarde muito fraca e pouco duradoura


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 19:09)

Isto é ingrato, chuva forte com 1.0ºC!!!

Pelo menos, já tivemos a nossa máxima de 1.2ºC às 18h48, desde aí vem descendo. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## iceworld (1 Jan 2008 às 19:11)

Por aqui a  esta a começar a ficar mais forte 
No exterior mantem-se 12.4º (cá dentro 18.8º)
A neve vai ficar para amanhã?


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2008 às 19:12)

Chuva forte? Aqui chove fraco... 

Pelo menos a temperatura desce, está em 1,0ºC.


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 19:13)

Tem picos (é tipo cólica)


----------



## GFVB (1 Jan 2008 às 19:14)

Olá a todos....
Por aqui está muito vento, e alguns aguaceiros por enquanto fracos!


----------



## Minho (1 Jan 2008 às 19:14)

As possibilidades da queda de neve nas cotas mais baixas, a acreditar no meteograma do GFS, dar-se-ão a partir das 00h quando a temperatura a 500hPa cair para os -27ºC e o geopotencial para os 540dam


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2008 às 19:15)

Bgc disse:


> Isto é ingrato, chuva forte com 1.0ºC!!!
> 
> Pelo menos, já tivemos a nossa máxima de 1.2ºC às 18h48, desde aí vem descendo. Vamos aguardar.



Tem calma Bgc ainda nada está perdido..., 
só espero é que ainda possa nevar neste Inverno, enquanto eu estiver em Bragança...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 19:15)

iceworld disse:


> Por aqui a  esta a começar a ficar mais forte
> No exterior mantem-se 12.4º (cá dentro 18.8º)
> A neve vai ficar para amanhã?



No sitio IM voltam a por neve para quinta para Braganca, unica interrupção é quarta de tarde!


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 19:17)

já tá assim há 19h17min


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Jan 2008 às 19:19)

Acho piada ao alertas do IM.Castelo Branco=alerta amarelo=neve a cima 600 m. Distrito Portalegre, mesmo, mesmo ao lado= nada.

Toda a região a N, NE e E do estão a altitudes superiores a 600m.Pico de S.Mamede a 1025m. Marvão a 850m. Zona mais alta de Portalegre 800m...

Something wrong!!!


----------



## Redfish (1 Jan 2008 às 19:21)

Por aqui 12.5º e vento fraco e ceu encoberto.
Não se passa nada

Feliz Ano Novo a todos os membros


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 19:24)

*MeteoPtg*, por essa ordem de ideias, se tivessem posto para Portalegre, os de Évora (logo ali ao lado), diriam a mesma coisa 


kidding


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 19:27)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Acho piada ao alertas do IM.Castelo Branco=alerta amarelo=neve a cima 600 m. Distrito Portalegre, mesmo, mesmo ao lado= nada.
> 
> Toda a região a N, NE e E do estão a altitudes superiores a 600m.Pico de S.Mamede a 1025m. Marvão a 850m. Zona mais alta de Portalegre 800m...
> 
> Something wrong!!!



Sim lá isso é verdade!

Deveria estar igualmente em alerta Portalegre, Porto(Marão), Coimbra(Açor)...

Portalegre chega aos 800m??? Bolas! Chaves fica-se pelos 360m...
Quiça seja assim porque mesmo que haja queda de neve não cause transtorno nessa região, daí não haver alerta! Será?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Jan 2008 às 19:28)

Bgc disse:


> *MeteoPtg*, por essa ordem de ideias, se tivessem posto para Portalegre, os de Évora (logo ali ao lado), diriam a mesma coisa
> 
> 
> kidding



ok, até concordo!!! ....Mas estamos a falar de 30Km em linha recta....A Norte 600m servem para estar em alerta...mas 1025m a Sul....é tudo verde.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 19:29)

Agora mesmo! Chuva forte em Sintra!!!!!!


----------



## jPdF (1 Jan 2008 às 19:31)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Acho piada ao alertas do IM.Castelo Branco=alerta amarelo=neve a cima 600 m. Distrito Portalegre, mesmo, mesmo ao lado= nada.
> 
> Toda a região a N, NE e E do estão a altitudes superiores a 600m.Pico de S.Mamede a 1025m. Marvão a 850m. Zona mais alta de Portalegre 800m...
> 
> Something wrong!!!



No distrito de Castelo Branco a hipótese de nevar serão nos picos mais altos: o ponto mais elevado é a serra do Açor (1418 m) que fica na fronteira com o distrito de Coimbra (que não está em alerta de neve), e a segunda maior elevação da serra da Malcata (1072 m) situa-se no limite com o distrito da Guarda, muito perto de Espanha. Mesmo no interior do distrito, os pontos mais elevados são os cumes da Gardunha (1227 m), de Alvelos (1084 m) e de Muradal (912 m). A minha terra situa-se próxima dos 600 metros junto da serra de Alvelos e dúvido muito que neve por lá... e mesmo nalguns dos cumes que referi atrás dúvido, pois acho que não existem temperaturas em altura suficientes baixas para nevar...mas vamos ver...

Aqui por Coimbra agora a chuva abrandou...mas o vento faz-se sentir com bastante intensidade, criando uma desconfortável sensação de frio...


----------



## storm (1 Jan 2008 às 19:32)

Chove com alguma intensidade, a temperatura continua a aumentar, 12.8ºC 

E a neve que teima em não cair 

Cumps,


----------



## iceworld (1 Jan 2008 às 19:36)

Coimbra (açor) e Lousã ? 1204m


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Jan 2008 às 19:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sim lá isso é verdade!
> 
> Deveria estar igualmente em alerta Portalegre, Porto(Marão), Coimbra(Açor)...
> 
> ...



Ai é que está a questão....o alerta é para a população, para o SNPC?Quais o critérios? Concordo plenamente que nevar numa zona com uma densidade populacional muito mais elevada so que a nossa, cá em baixo, possa criar de facto mais complicações.Mas gostaria de perceber em rigor quais são os critérios de emissão de alertas.

A Serra da Lousã, açor pertencem a que distrito? Coimbra=Verde
Talvez mais de metade a área do PNPG fica no distrito de Braga=alerta verde
E mais exemplos existem....
Enfim....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 19:38)

Lisboa preparem-se! Aí vai chuva intensa!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 19:39)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Ai é que está a questão....o alerta é para a população, para o SNPC?Quais o critérios? Concordo plenamente que nevar numa zona com uma densidade populacional muito mais elevada so que a nossa, cá em baixo, possa criar de facto mais complicações.Mas gostaria de perceber em rigor quais são os critérios de emissão de alertas.
> 
> A Serra da Lousã, açor pertencem a que distrito? Coimbra=Verde
> Talvez mais de metade a área do PNPG fica no distrito de Braga=alerta verde
> ...



Critérios!!! Acho que nem eles sabem!


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2008 às 19:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Agora mesmo! Chuva forte em Sintra!!!!!!



Aqui na minha zona a chuva forte começou agora, o vento está  igualmente forte


----------



## Snow (1 Jan 2008 às 19:41)

Antes de mais bom ano 2008 a todos.

Temos que ter calma, tão-se a esquecer dos modelos. se nevasse a esta hora em Bragança era sinal que os modelos estavam errados e o dia 3 iria trazer muitas surpresas. 

A partir da meia noite sim, iremos ter neve em Bragança e não só, e quanto aos 600m do IM, acho que é devido ao facto de a atmosfera estar bastante fria que pode baixar as cotas de neve. Facto que os modelos não estão a prever.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Jan 2008 às 19:41)

jPdF disse:


> No distrito de Castelo Branco a hipótese de nevar serão nos picos mais altos: o ponto mais elevado é a serra do Açor (1418 m) que fica na fronteira com o distrito de Coimbra (que não está em alerta de neve), e a segunda maior elevação da serra da Malcata (1072 m) situa-se no limite com o distrito da Guarda, muito perto de Espanha. Mesmo no interior do distrito, os pontos mais elevados são os cumes da Gardunha (1227 m), de Alvelos (1084 m) e de Muradal (912 m). A minha terra situa-se próxima dos 600 metros junto da serra de Alvelos e dúvido muito que neve por lá... e mesmo nalguns dos cumes que referi atrás dúvido, pois acho que não existem temperaturas em altura suficientes baixas para nevar...mas vamos ver...
> 
> Aqui por Coimbra agora a chuva abrandou...mas o vento faz-se sentir com bastante intensidade, criando uma desconfortável sensação de frio...



Concordo...com alguém que aqui já disse que...lá prós lados do IM  em Lisboa a passagem de ano deve ter corrido muito bem !!!!


----------



## AnDré (1 Jan 2008 às 19:42)

Oláá Pessoal! Cheguei há pouco de dois dias de férias em Santarém.
Quando saí de lá, às 17:10, estava encoberto mas vento fraco.
Pelo caminho apanhei alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas quando cheguei à estação do oriente chovia bem, mas também vento fraco.

Agora aqui por Odivelas, sigo com 13,8ºC e vento forte.
Está tudo molhado, mas neste momento só cai o tipico chuvisco trazido pelo vento forte.

Que venha a chuva em grande!
E claro, a neve


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 19:43)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui na minha zona a chuva forte começou agora, o vento está  igualmente forte



Tas onde Bragança ou Linda a Velha?

Aqui de 1 momento po outro levantou se o vento! Chove com intensidade!


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2008 às 19:44)

ão





MeteoPtg disse:


> Ai é que está a questão....o alerta é para a população, para o SNPC?Quais o critérios? Concordo plenamente que nevar numa zona com uma densidade populacional muito mais elevada so que a nossa, cá em baixo, possa criar de facto mais complicações.Mas gostaria de perceber em rigor quais são os critérios de emissão de alertas.
> 
> A Serra da Lousã, açor pertencem a que distrito? Coimbra=Verde
> Talvez mais de metade a área do PNPG fica no distrito de Braga=alerta verde
> ...



Sinceramente não me importava que tivesse verde em Bragança e que nevasse...o que interessa as cores se as previsões não se cumprem...acredito que neve dia 3...hoje não


----------



## iceworld (1 Jan 2008 às 19:44)

Cnclusão: Tudo agarrado aos PC pelo menos até ás 12h00


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 19:45)

Ja vou com 3.1 mm


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Jan 2008 às 19:46)

Bem...vou jantar.Ver os noticiários....tentar perceber os alertas e mais logo espero ler (aqui) que já neva em grande parte do norte, centro e algumas zonas do sul de Portugal.

xau


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2008 às 19:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tas onde Bragança ou Linda a Velha?
> 
> Aqui de 1 momento po outro levantou se o vento! Chove com intensidade!



Estou em Linda-a-Velha não o referi neste post porque já o tinha referido noutros post meus durante esta tarde


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2008 às 19:48)

Redfish disse:


> Por aqui 12.5º e vento fraco e ceu encoberto.
> Não se passa nada
> 
> Feliz Ano Novo a todos os membros



Vamos fazer a macumba Redfish como fizemos no último evento onde o Algarve registou várias inundações

Eu na minha opinião acho que a ondulação vai ser superior aos que os modelos mostrem, se tiverem em consideração o último evento no mês de Dezembro a bóia de Faro registou picos com ondas de 9 metros e a ondulação que o IM previa era de 4 a 5,5 metros, agora façam as contas

Até a RTP1 vai transmitir uma mini-série na 5ª feira e 6ªfeira com o nome Ondas assassinas espero bem que a ondulação que se prevê não seja assassina.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jan 2008 às 19:48)

Chove torrencialmente!!

E vento forte a muito forte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 19:48)

3.6 mm


----------



## Pedro Canelas (1 Jan 2008 às 19:54)

Boas,

Agora vai entrar em força...







De que zona de Linda-a-Velha, MSantos?Sou de Carnaxide, moro no Alto dos Barronhos, secalhar até te conheço?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 19:54)

4.1 mm


----------



## Vince (1 Jan 2008 às 19:56)

Boas,

Cheguei agora duma viagem pelo centro do país. Esta manhã ainda vi algumas pingas com 4ºC próximo do Caramulo, pensei que ainda viria alguns flocos mas não deu. De tarde vi muitas dessas nuvens interessantes que registaram, embora não tão espectaculares. Agora ao chegar à Grande Lisboa fiquei surpeendido com o vento e a chuva, pois toda a tarde e durante a viagem foram com céu nublado mas tudo muito calmo. Quando cheguei havia muito mais vento do que que no anterior evento em que os modelos previam ventos com intensidade bastante superior. Neste momento parece estar a acalmar.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (1 Jan 2008 às 19:56)

Tás em grande, ai em Sintra por aqui alguma chuva mas nada de mais.

13.8ºC  1014hPa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 19:58)

4.6 mm


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2008 às 19:59)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Agora vai entrar em força...
> 
> ...



Moro na Av. D Pedro V perto do hotel Solplay
Aqui continua o vento e a chuva registo 14.6ºC


----------



## thunder-storm (1 Jan 2008 às 19:59)

boas noites...e bom ano para todos....

aqui por coimbra....tem sido uma tarde de muito vento....mas praticamente sem chuva....de referir q está bastante frio...


----------



## Pedro Canelas (1 Jan 2008 às 20:01)

MSantos disse:


> Moro na Av. D Pedro V perto do hotel Solplay
> Aqui continua o vento e a chuva registo 14.6ºC



Conheço perfeitamente já trabalhei na recepção do Solplay


----------



## Pedro Canelas (1 Jan 2008 às 20:05)

Agora sim chove torrencialmente com 13.9ºC

Isto promete


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 20:07)

5.6mm


----------



## storm (1 Jan 2008 às 20:08)

A chuva por aqui está no fraco/muito forte


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 20:09)

6.2mm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 20:12)

7.2mm

Não para de chover!


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2008 às 20:20)

Chuva muito forte, tocada a vento, está um verdadeiro temporal, estão 14.0ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 20:20)

Chove torrencialmente!

9.3mm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 20:25)

11.3mm


----------



## Weatherman (1 Jan 2008 às 20:25)

alguem me consegue explicar como vai nevar acima dos 600 metros se a temperatura nao para de subir atingi a maxima de hoje com 9,5ºC


----------



## Minho (1 Jan 2008 às 20:26)

Weatherman disse:


> alguem me consegue explicar como vai nevar acima dos 600 metros se a temperatura nao para de subir atingi a maxima de hoje com 9,5ºC



Não vai


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2008 às 20:27)

Pessoal de Bragança já neva por aí?? Aqui continua o festival de chuva forte e vento


----------



## Snow (1 Jan 2008 às 20:28)

Weatherman disse:


> alguem me consegue explicar como vai nevar acima dos 600 metros se a temperatura nao para de subir atingi a maxima de hoje com 9,5ºC



A partir das 00h logo se ve onde se situa a cota de neve


----------



## storm (1 Jan 2008 às 20:28)

Está a chover torrencialmente, tocada a vento e 13ºC.

A chuva chegou


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 20:29)

O céu esta a cair sobre Sintra:

13.9mm e não para!


----------



## adiabático (1 Jan 2008 às 20:37)

Em Oeiras chove a bom chover e que vento!! Não sei qual é o tempo de concentração da ribeira da lage, mas se isto continua assim mais um tempito, vamos ter espectáculo na foz à hora da maré cheia (daqui por +/- 45min


----------



## jPdF (1 Jan 2008 às 20:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*

Chuva Forte chega a Coimbra...
Começou agora a chover com mais intensidade, a temperatura desceu um pouco e está agora nos 11.6ºC
O Vento, esse continua forte.


----------



## GFVB (1 Jan 2008 às 20:42)

Chuva torrencial e vento cada vez mais forte por aqui!!!

Mete respeito!


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2008 às 20:46)

Vento e chuva forte com *11,4ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 20:50)

Dados Actuais:

Temperatura: 13.8ºC (não para de subir, será que vou bater a máxima (14ºC)...)
Humidade: 93%
Pressão: 1015.2 Hpa
Vento: Moderado SE
Dew Point: 12.6ºC
Precipitação acumulada: 17.0mm

Abrandou muito a chuva e o vento...


----------



## thunder-storm (1 Jan 2008 às 20:53)

*Re: Re: Seg. Especial Vento, Chuva, Neve e Temporal no Mar 1-5 Janeiro 2008*



jPdF disse:


> Chuva Forte chega a Coimbra...
> Começou agora a chover com mais intensidade, a temperatura desceu um pouco e está agora nos 11.6ºC
> O Vento, esse continua forte.



não sei ao certo onde estás...mas em coimbra..ainda não choveu de forma assinalável...até agr..algs pingos....acredito q devas estar mais a oeste....e se calhar já chegou ai...


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2008 às 20:57)

Em Linda-a-Velha tambem abrandou a chuva, continua a chover mas de forma menos intensa, registo 14.3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 21:02)

Hey Brigantinos que tal por aí?


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2008 às 21:05)

Chuva muito fraca, estou agora a atingir a máxima do dia com 1,4ºC. É que nem neve nem chuva a sério


----------



## Fernando (1 Jan 2008 às 21:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Hey Brigantinos que tal por aí?



Por aqui estão 1.4 ºC. Parou de chover e o nevoeiro voltou a baixar, mas há poucos minutos atrás recomeçou a chuva. A temperatura está em tendência ascendente...


----------



## Weatherman (1 Jan 2008 às 21:07)

se nevar vai ser no pos-frontal
vamos acreditar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 21:07)

A chuva volta a intensificar-se! A temperatura desceu!

Temperatura: 13.4ºC
Precipitação: 17.6mm


----------



## AnDré (1 Jan 2008 às 21:08)

Parou há minutos de chover
Ainda assim choveu torrencialmente na ultima hora. Está tudo cheio de água!
O vento continua a soprar com muita intensidade.

Alguns segundos da força do vento e da chuva (19:05):


A temperatura está agora nos 13,8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jan 2008 às 21:12)

ah.. O barulho que se houve é a chuva a bater com toda a força na janela e do estoro
Estava a tentar mostrar-vos a quantidade de água que corria na estrada, mas fica muito escuro..
Lá em baixo no vale a ribeira de Odivelas já deve ter decuplicado


----------



## iceworld (1 Jan 2008 às 21:33)

Baixou a temp 11.9º e chove com muita intensidade com muito vento tb 
Assim sim


----------



## thunder-storm (1 Jan 2008 às 21:34)

por coimbra instalou-se um verdadeiro temporal..chuva forte com muito vento...e sempre com tendência a agravar-se....


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2008 às 21:44)

Aqui a temperatura tem estado a subir imparavel, já vou em 2,0ºC e a chuva que cai é fraquinha...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 21:47)

Falei com a minha mae e la por cima chove moderadamente... Mas diz que esta frio!

Já vou com 19.1mm


----------



## iceworld (1 Jan 2008 às 21:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Falei com a minha mae e la por cima chove moderadamente... Mas diz que esta frio!
> 
> Já vou com 19.1mm



Grande estreia o teu pluviómetro


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 21:59)

iceworld disse:


> Grande estreia o teu pluviómetro



Podes crer!

A chuva continua!

Já estou com 20.7mm


----------



## jPdF (1 Jan 2008 às 22:01)

thunder-storm disse:


> por coimbra instalou-se um verdadeiro temporal..chuva forte com muito vento...e sempre com tendência a agravar-se....



Agora abrandou um pouco, mas ainda pinga...
Com a chuva a minha temperatura desceu. Agora 10.6ºC!!


----------



## fsl (1 Jan 2008 às 22:14)

Em Oeiras (Nova Oeiras) contiua a chover embora com fraca intensidade (3mm/h). 
PRESSAO  1014.1 a descer.
TEMP 14.1.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jan 2008 às 22:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Podes crer!
> 
> A chuva continua!
> 
> Já estou com 20.7mm



E por aqui também chove, chove.. 
Agora de modo torrencial outra vez..
Adorava ter um pluviomentro para ver a quantidade de precipitação que já caiu...


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2008 às 22:18)

já repararam na imagem de satélite é curioso o que se segue a esta primeira vaga...será que o que se segue fará descer a s temperaturas?
E alguém acredita que esta noite aínda poderá nevar?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 22:22)

Caiu abruptamente a temperatura!

Temperatura: 12.5ºC

Precipitação: 22.7mm


----------



## squidward (1 Jan 2008 às 22:26)

Boas Pessoal!! Bom 2008 a todos

Vim agora do Algarve e desde que cheguei ao Carregado que chove torrencialmente para estes lados, tocado a vento e tudo

por aqui sigo com 12,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Jan 2008 às 22:27)

ferreira5 disse:


> já repararam na imagem de satélite é curioso o que se segue a esta primeira vaga...será que o que se segue fará descer a s temperaturas?
> E alguém acredita que esta noite aínda poderá nevar?



Epá, tenho plena confiança que amnhã o norte e centro do país vai acordar branquinho

Aqui, o vento forte acabou de rodar para oeste (forte a muito forte) e a temperatura desceu de 13,8ºC para 12,7ºC em 5 minutos. E continua a descer...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 22:30)

Mais água!

23.3mm!


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2008 às 22:35)

O que me parece é que, quando chegar a chuva mais intensa, vamos ter uma forte subida da temperatura.
Espero estar enganado 

Ainda tenho 2ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Jan 2008 às 22:35)




----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2008 às 22:37)

Tou a ver que nao fui o unico em que as temperaturas desceram de forma abrupta em poucos minutos... Anda sempre a rondar os 12ºC e por agora ja registo *10,7ºC* mas sem vento e sem chuva que foi muito derrepente


----------



## Vince (1 Jan 2008 às 22:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> já repararam na imagem de satélite é curioso o que se segue a esta primeira vaga...será que o que se segue fará descer a s temperaturas?
> E alguém acredita que esta noite aínda poderá nevar?



Observa esta outra imagem, das Massas de Ar da Eumetsat. Vês que o frio mais importante (cores arroxeadas) ainda nem sequer entrou no país. Resta saber se o que entrar será suficiente, mas aí no norte talvez seja.





http://oislab.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/DerivedProducts/MSG2/AIRMASS/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm





http://oislab.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/DerivedProducts/MSG2/AIRMASS/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------



## Agreste (1 Jan 2008 às 22:47)

Imagem interessante.  O radar o IM marca alguma actividade eléctrica. 
Só deve passar cá por baixo por volta da 01/02 das manhã. 






Água pra todos?!  Aguardemos...


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2008 às 22:51)

Boas por aqui choveu muito forte mas já parou... cerca de 20mm... o meu pluviometro da estação meteorologica é que não está bom... registou 2mm
Por agora 12,0ºC, humidade nos 95%, pressao nos 1014 hPa e vento nos 0,0 km/h


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2008 às 22:52)

Eu não sei onde é que o IM foi desencantar a neve a partir dos 600m, fui agora dar uma volta e aos 1100m chovia... É que não dá para entender, lembro que em 2006 quando nevou em Lisboa eles metiam uma cota de neve de uns 800m, e agora com esta situação metem 600m 

A temperatura continua a subir, 2,6ºC neste momento e chove moderadamente.


----------



## filipept (1 Jan 2008 às 22:53)

Estava exactamente a pensar em colocar essas imagens (que o Vince colocou) ... reparem na zona mais roxa, é interessante e traz precipitação a acompanhar, por isso os senhores no IM não estarão tão enganados. Tem tudo para ainda apanhar Portugal, mas poderá ser um episodio breve.


----------



## karkov (1 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

chegurei agora me Montalegre... andei com esperanças tanto que  com 0.5º e a chuver sería um click até se fazer neve... nada  a chuva até intensificou mas nada... manteve-se a temperatura na ordem dos 0.5/1º com chuva mas neve nada... Agora no regresso a Guimaraes a chuva era brutal... "lençóis de agua" na estrada era coisa que não faltava... Boa sorte para quem se mantém nas terras altas  Talvez Domingo faça uma visita a Bragança


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 22:55)

Ja não chove! Vento desapareceu!

Acumulei desde mais ou menos as 19 horas 23.8mm!


----------



## Snow (1 Jan 2008 às 22:57)

Calma pessoal. 
o IM não estará assim tão enganado. A partir de agora é que o frio irá começar a entrar.

Vamos ver os nossos termometros a descer


----------



## Fernando (1 Jan 2008 às 23:02)

Porra... Isto começa-se a tornar doentio... Estou cheio de sono mas esta conversa toda está a entusiasmar-me para ver o que vai acontecer a partir da meia noite...  A verdade é que aqui por Bragança continua a chover copiosamente...


----------



## Tiagofsky (1 Jan 2008 às 23:02)

Calmex pessoal...muito calmex..! ainda vem muita areia na kamioneta... 
...e Bom Ano Novo para tds vcs!


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2008 às 23:02)

Fil disse:


> Eu não sei onde é que o IM foi desencantar a neve a partir dos 600m, fui agora dar uma volta e aos 1100m chovia... É que não dá para entender, lembro que em 2006 quando nevou em Lisboa eles metiam uma cota de neve de uns 800m, e agora com esta situação metem 600m
> 
> A temperatura continua a subir, 2,6ºC neste momento e chove moderadamente.



1100m deve ser a cota da neve para amanhã, hoje deve andar pelos 1400/1500m. Por aqui, a chuva está a fazer desaparecer a inversão térmica que persistiu durante todo o dia. Esta noite a temperatura ainda é capaz de chegar aos 4ºC ou 5ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Jan 2008 às 23:02)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Jan 2008 às 23:04)

http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/spanien/120.html

Ai os alertas, os alertas!!!


----------



## Kraliv (1 Jan 2008 às 23:04)

Boas, 

Depois de uma madrugada/manhã , com a mínima a descer a  *-1,2ºC*, durante o resto do dia a temperatura foi subindo até aos 13,3ºC.


Da tarde para a noite a temperatura ficou-se pelos 10ºC +ou - e notou-se o aumento (moderado) do vento. 

O céu está bastante nublado mas ainda não choveu 




Bom 2008


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2008 às 23:05)

Chove moderadamente e a temperatura continua a subir. 2,5ºC por aqui.


----------



## Tiagofsky (1 Jan 2008 às 23:06)

Já neva na Sanábria...
http://www.dgt.es/portaldgt/jsp/tra...l&comunidad=~TODAS~&provincia=&inci=~OBRASNO~

Já tem ai o aviso de precaução, tanto na autoestrada cm na estrada d montanha.


----------



## storm (1 Jan 2008 às 23:09)

Neste momento já não chove, não faz vento e a temperatura já desceu 1ºC

Neve, neve 


Cumps,


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2008 às 23:11)

Resumo deste primeiro dia de bom tempo por aqui: (Setubal)

Temperatura máxima:15,0ºC

Pressão da parte da manha de 1022hpa neste momento 1014hpa a baixar a bom ritmo...

Chuva moderada a forte a partir do final da tarde até por volta das 22:30 em mm não sei pois não tenho pluviómetro 

Vento que aumentou de intensidade ao inicio da tarde sendo o seu pico ao final da tarde e até por volta das 22:30 período em que registei a rajada máxima de *61km/h* 

Neste momento:
Temperatura actual de 13,5ºC...(em queda)
chuva miudinha e vento fraco...

Amanha temos mais e muito melhor ao fim do dia


----------



## squidward (1 Jan 2008 às 23:13)

Epa, ja passou uma hora e ainda so desceu -0,1ºC para 12,2ºC
Espero que desca muito mas muito mais


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Jan 2008 às 23:19)

Meus amigos, esqueçam (para já):


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Jan 2008 às 23:32)

http://weather.no.sapo.pt/ Estação meteorológica em Manteigas


Que me dizem?


----------



## Mago (1 Jan 2008 às 23:41)

Por aqui estão agora 5ºC e chove bem
1014hpa desceu bem durante o dia....


----------



## jonaslor (1 Jan 2008 às 23:41)

Por aqui chove bem e começa a ficar mais frio.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 23:47)

Volta a chover em Sintra! ainda vou chegar aos 24mm


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2008 às 00:01)

Quando e que chega mais festa?

Ja registo *10.3ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 00:01)

Boas meteoloucos Bom 2008 para todos.

Durante a tarde chuveu bastante em Braga e também esteve frio. Na viagem só chuva, mesmo nos pontos altos do IP4.
Cheguei agora a Bragança, onde a minha estação regista 3,0ºC, 98%hr, 1018hpa, e já cairam 7,4mm sendo que 2,1 foram na última hora.

PS: Grandes fotos Brigantinos desta manhã


----------



## squidward (2 Jan 2008 às 00:03)

por aqui sigo com 11,8ºC e chuva já acabou praí à 2 horas atrás


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2008 às 00:13)

A temperatura ja desce mas muito lentamente sigo com *10,0ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2008 às 00:18)

Bom amigos!

Fecho o dia com 12.8ºC e 23.8mm de precipitação! Grande estreia para a minha estação!

Até amanhã! Espero ver Bragança nevada!

Best regards!


----------



## Bgc (2 Jan 2008 às 00:21)

Fui até ao alto da Serra de Nogueira (não sei bem a altitude, mas deve estar a uns 1200m) e nada de neve. Uma ligeira água-neve lá no alto e uns restos de neve de há uns dias atrás. Grande desilusão!


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 00:25)

Bgc disse:


> Fui até ao alto da Serra de Nogueira (não sei bem a altitude, mas deve estar a uns 1200m) e nada de neve. Uma ligeira água-neve lá no alto e uns restos de neve de há uns dias atrás. Grande desilusão!


Neste momento não deve nevar em nenhum ponto do Norte, apenas a Serra da Estrela deve estar a ser comtemplada...vamos ver o que nos reserva esta noite...
Como já foi dito aqui já neva na Puebla


----------



## Costa (2 Jan 2008 às 00:26)

Alguém me consegue dizer se vai haver neve esta semana no Gerês?


----------



## adiabático (2 Jan 2008 às 00:32)

Fiz uma surtida aí pelas 21h, sem ter muito a esperar mas para o caso de... Como escrevi antes a maré cheia no porto de Cascais foi às 21h25, 2,74m (uma maré morta). Foi espiar lá na saída da ribeira, estava uma desilusão - coria bastante água mas bem lá no fundo. Deixei-me ficar, fiz uns telefonemas, puxei dum cigarro... (eheheh mentira, eu não fumo). Pelas 22h comecei a notar que o nível da água subia no seu leito semi-artificial (digo semi, porque ali no Jardim Municipal há um local onde a ribeira já levou o paredão de pedra e tem uma verdadeira vertente de erosão activa ). Subia lentamente, mas fixou-me a atenção. Tinha estado sempre a chover mas cada vez com menos intensidade, já quase parara. Então, em muito pouco tempo, talvez cinco, talvez dez minutos, pelas 22h, subiu muito mais depressa, cobriu as pedras que eu estava a usar para medida, cobriu a saída do esgoto de pluviais ali perto, subiu algo entre 70cm e um metro, assim, de repente. Foi a onda de cheia! Fantástico. Ficou uns 20/30cm abaixo do nível do passado mês de Novembro, mas imaginemos uma combinação mais favorável: a ponta de cheia chegar uma hora mais cedo, estarmos em maré viva... Não choveu assim tanto, pelos vossos relatos deve ter andado entre 20mm e 30mm em duas horas, mas deu para acumular numa ribeira cuja bacia hidrográfica tem uma forma alongada com uns 12Km de comprimento por 2km de largura na nascente e menos de 500mm já próximo da foz. O tempo entre o início da precipitação e a chegada da onda de cheia à foz foi de cerca de duas horas.


----------



## Minho (2 Jan 2008 às 00:43)

Costa disse:


> Alguém me consegue dizer se vai haver neve esta semana no Gerês?



Nos locais acima dos 1000 metros acho perfeitamente possível já amanhã. Vamos ver como as coisas evoluem durante a noite...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2008 às 00:53)

Por mais voltas que dê na net, não consigo entender a cota de 600m dos alertas IM contudo na previsão descritiva os Srs do IM têm a cota já nos 1000m... E no mapa colocam neve em Bragança! Bah! Grande profissionalismo! Bah! É mesmo á Tuga! Como alguem aqui disse! O final do ano foi animado e pelos vistos encharcado (mas não de água) pos lados do IM!


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2008 às 01:03)

Neste momento não chove registo 12.9ºC, e a temperatura continua a baixar.
Até amanha pessoal


----------



## jpaulov (2 Jan 2008 às 01:08)

Brigantia disse:


> Neste momento não deve nevar em nenhum ponto do Norte, apenas a Serra da Estrela deve estar a ser comtemplada...vamos ver o que nos reserva esta noite...
> Como já foi dito aqui já neva na Puebla



Pelo que vi na página, eles referem-se de certeza à zona dos túneis da auto-estrada das rias bajas (cerca de 1300 metros se não me engano) e não propriamente à localidade que se situa muito mais baixo!
lá para montesinho também deve estar a nevar...


----------



## Kraliv (2 Jan 2008 às 01:16)

Alguma , temperatura nos 10,3ºC e vento 20,8km/h SW


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 01:19)

Hoje fico por aqui, acho que o grande dia vai ser o dia 3. 
A temperatura mantêm-se nos 2,9ºC.


----------



## Bgc (2 Jan 2008 às 01:33)

Só queria acordar com isto tudo branco..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2008 às 04:33)

Não era suposto a temperatura baixar! Bem pelo contrário! 13.1ºC, estou com a máxima do dia, ou pior da noite!


----------



## Tiagofsky (2 Jan 2008 às 08:13)

Pelo Porto, mínima de 10,5ºC esta noite e continua a volta disso...Neste momento, 10,8ºC e fui acordado com a granizada brutal k ta a cair...Bota a estudar agr k ha exame sexta!!
Abraços!


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2008 às 08:40)

Quanto a neve foi um flop no norte, a avaliar pelos 4.6ºC do Fil em Bragança e os 4.8ºC do IM em Lamas de Mouro pelas 06:00. Salvou-se a precipitação que acabou por ser um pouco mais generosa que o previsto. Segundo a mesma estação do Fil em Bragança recolheu 7.6mm ontem e 4.6mm hoje. 

Por aqui alguma chuva ligeira e algum vento de fraco a moderado. A estação do Fsl aqui em Oeiras recolheu 20.6mm ontem e 2.3mm hoje.


----------



## Weatherman (2 Jan 2008 às 08:50)

O IM esta parvo ou entao estao a fazer previsoes para o kosovo
neve a acima dos 600 metros, nao sei aonde!!

por aqui estamos com 7,9ºC, com uma humidade de 98% pressão 1009hPa e ceu muito nublado


----------



## iceworld (2 Jan 2008 às 09:46)

Bom dia! Por aqui sigo com 12.7º com algumas abertas apesar de ameaçar chuva principalmente a sudoeste. 
Os senhores do Im é que deviam ir explicar para a televisão o porque de tais previsões! E mais importante ainda, o porque de manterem as previsões quando já se viu que falharam ( estão a dar neve para Vila Real o dia todo ) ou alguém acha que isto ainda muda?


----------



## filipept (2 Jan 2008 às 10:21)

Para mim, esta imagem explica um pouco o porquê das cotas de neve não estarem a bater certo. A depressão parece ter-se deslocado um pouco para cima ao encontrar-se com o continente, mas se repararem, ainda existe possibilidade de as cotas descerem um pouco.






Posso estar enganado e até errado, pois não sou expert  . o que pensam 

Fonte: https://www.nemoc.navy.mil/site/satellite/ (podem ver o loop lá)


----------



## JPMMarques (2 Jan 2008 às 10:23)

Bom dia para todos. Alguem que perceba mais do tempo do que o pessoal, que ainda está de ressaca da passagem de ano, do IM (tendo em conta as ultimas previsões) me pode dizer se hoje poderei apanhar neve no alto da serra do Marão??? É que fiado nas previsões marquei uma viagem com uns amigos meus para contemplarmos a fantástica neve que supostamente estaria a cobrir as serras do norte e centro de Portugal e não queria tar a fazer muitos km em vão.


----------



## vitamos (2 Jan 2008 às 10:57)

Viva  caros Meteoloucos 

Em primeiro lugar espero que tenham tido uma excelente passagem! Um óptimo 2008 é o que vos desejo e é muito agradável estar de novo na vossa companhia 

Aqui por Coimbra, noite muito ventosa nas primeiras horas, acalmando o vento na madrugada. Chuva por vezes intensa no início da noite! Neste momento continuo sem registos da minha estação...  Tenho que ir a uma loja de ferragens para achar um fixador de modo a prender o sensor no exterior. Ontem tentei nova colocação provisória com fita cola e umas cordas... Mas o vento estava muito forte, pelo que é melhor deixar passar o temporal...

Quanto a este tópico especial... Chuva confirma-se, vento confirma-se, temporal no mar parece que também se confirma... neve é que nem vê-la...

Não sei se concordam comigo, mas não acham que a filosofia inerente ás previsões do IM passaram do 8 para o 80? (será que o meteoPT tem algo a ver com isto?  ). Esta previsão de neve acima de 600 metros foi no mínimo "arriscado"... Mas numa filosofia de prevenção, e para não bater mais no ceguinho, acho preferível isto do que algumas "não previsões" do passado, ou aqueles alertas lançados quando já tudo tinha passado e os estragos estavam feitos... mais vale prevenir!

Forte abraço!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 10:58)

A mais de 1500 m com certeza que já nevou.Até provavelmente poderá nevar a cima dos 1100m....mas não me venham cá com histórias dos 600m.

Eu bem vos falava ontem...dos alertas.No mínimo ridiculos!!!


----------



## iceworld (2 Jan 2008 às 11:05)

JPMMarques disse:


> Bom dia para todos. Alguem que perceba mais do tempo do que o pessoal, que ainda está de ressaca da passagem de ano, do IM (tendo em conta as ultimas previsões) me pode dizer se hoje poderei apanhar neve no alto da serra do Marão??? É que fiado nas previsões marquei uma viagem com uns amigos meus para contemplarmos a fantástica neve que supostamente estaria a cobrir as serras do norte e centro de Portugal e não queria tar a fazer muitos km em vão.




Acho que aqui tb ninguém se vai comprometer a dizer para irem porque como as coisas estão pode nevar ou não , embora eu acredite que a 1400m haja neve, não esperem o cenário que imaginaram com as previsões do IM.
PS: Sou um puro amador por isso já sabes .... fia-te na virgem, e não corras não, que vais ver o que te acontece...


----------



## iceworld (2 Jan 2008 às 11:15)

vitamos disse:


> Viva  caros Meteoloucos
> 
> Em primeiro lugar espero que tenham tido uma excelente passagem! Um óptimo 2008 é o que vos desejo e é muito agradável estar de novo na vossa companhia
> 
> ...



Viva Vitamos quando fixares isso avisa para retomarmos as comparações de medições. 
Pela tua lógica vamos então passar a ter algumas previsões de cota 0 para prevenir a neve que pode cair a 600m.
Vai ser no mínimo interessante


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 11:18)

Fantástico...

Já alteraram as previsões e o pais já está quase todo verde...!!!

Afinal...neve só a cima dos 1000/1200m

Vá lá, vá lá....deram a mão á palmatoria...  para tristeza minha.


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2008 às 11:20)

Olhando para o GFS no último run das 6z, esquecam a neve à exepção das terras (bastante) altas. Para hoje por exemplo no Alto Minho estaria nos 1300 metros e em Bragança nos 1200m, e mesmo na 2ª "vaga" de amanhã à noite, o melhor seriam uns 1000m no Alto Minho e 950m em Bragança. A temperatura aos 850hPa parece estar a estragar o panorama. Mas é esperar, pode sempre haver surpresas, de contrário isto não teria qualquer interesse hehehehe.


----------



## jonaslor (2 Jan 2008 às 11:20)

Boas pessoal.
Por aqui vai chovendo e nada de neve. Já granizou um pouco. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## GFVB (2 Jan 2008 às 11:22)

Bom dia a todos.

Depois de uma noite com muita chuva e muito vento, hoje de manhã havia boas abertas que vão alternando com aguaceiros. O vento está muito mais calmo e estando eu neste momento em Alcabideche (local de trabalho) o sol está a dar um ar de sua graça, mas como já referi, alternando com alguns aguaceiros.

Há previsões para as proximas horas/dias mais fidedignas que as do IM?

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2008 às 11:30)

Boas, por cá hoje a minima ficou-se pelos horriveis 11,0ºC, por agora estão 14,4ºC e ameaça chover!
O vento está nos 18,7 km/h e o wind chill nos 9,7ºC (durante a noite chegou aos 25,9 km/h), a humidade está nos 69% e a pressao nos 1012 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2008 às 11:31)

Ok já não ameaça... chove, ou melhor o ceu desaba... 1,0mm   13,5ºC ( desce bem!!!)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2008 às 11:38)

Bando de imcompetentes no IM!

Por aqui aguaceiros:

Acumulados hoje: 2.6mm
Total do Evento: 26.4mm

Enfim!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2008 às 11:39)

Caiu um aguaceiro forte... cerca de 1,5mm e a temperatura desce... 12,3ºC ( ja desceu mais de 2ºC em 10 minutos)


----------



## vitamos (2 Jan 2008 às 11:45)

Aguaceiro muito forte por aqui agora! Está a cair mesmo bem


----------



## rogers (2 Jan 2008 às 12:11)

*Olá*

Olá meu nome é Rogers e já acompanho o fórum a alguns meses e resolvi inscrever-me. 

Indigna-me esta situação!!! O que se passou com o frio? Não era suposto ter entrado em portugal hoje pela madrugada? 

Estou muito desapontado!

Abraços


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 12:14)

*Re: Olá*



rogers disse:


> Olá meu nome é Rogers e já acompanho o fórum a alguns meses e resolvi inscrever-me.
> 
> Indigna-me esta situação!!! O que se passou com o frio? Não era suposto ter entrado em portugal hoje pela madrugada?
> 
> ...



Benvindo.

Sabes....apanhamos cada bák....prepara-te para as desilusões, pois são bem mais do que as boas surpresas.


----------



## Ice (2 Jan 2008 às 12:15)

GFVB disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> Depois de uma noite com muita chuva e muito vento, hoje de manhã havia boas abertas que vão alternando com aguaceiros. O vento está muito mais calmo e estando eu neste momento em Alcabideche (local de trabalho) o sol está a dar um ar de sua graça, mas como já referi, alternando com alguns aguaceiros.
> 
> ...



Parece-me que houve alguma "precipitação" nas previsões do IM.


----------



## rogers (2 Jan 2008 às 12:17)

*Re: Olá*



MeteoPtg disse:


> ...prepara-te para as desilusões, pois são bem mais do que as boas surpresas.



Pois... É que já vi nevar grandes flocos(durante 5 min.) com 12 graus e sol!!! Aqui Em Paços.

E tanto frio esse ano e até agora nada!!! E os modelos teimam em nos iludir!!!


----------



## Snow (2 Jan 2008 às 12:26)

*Re: Olá*



rogers disse:


> Pois... É que já vi nevar grandes flocos(durante 5 min.) com 12 graus e sol!!! Aqui Em Paços.
> 
> E tanto frio esse ano e até agora nada!!! E os modelos teimam em nos iludir!!!



Mas os modelos não nos estão a desiludir.

Se analisarmos a situação iremos ver que o ponto forte irá ser esta madrugada e o dia de amanhã, situação esta que os modelos vem a mostrar ja a algum tempo.

O IM é que surpreendeu tudo ao colocar os 600m, e ao forum também, de repente deixamos de olhar para os modelos e passamos a olhar para o IM, e para o que poderia acontecer.


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2008 às 12:30)

Registei uma minima de *8,2ºC* 
Começou agora a chover e o mais impressionante e que tinha como maxima ate agora, *16,5ºC*(muito quente) e agora que chove nao para de descer ja vai nos *14,8ºC*


----------



## jonaslor (2 Jan 2008 às 12:30)

*Re: Olá*



Snow disse:


> Mas os modelos não nos estão a desiludir.
> 
> Se analisarmos a situação iremos ver que o ponto forte irá ser esta madrugada e o dia de amanhã, situação esta que os modelos vem a mostrar ja a algum tempo.
> 
> O IM é que surpreendeu tudo ao colocar os 600m, e ao forum também, de repente deixamos de olhar para os modelos e passamos a olhar para o IM, e para o que poderia acontecer.



Esse ponto forte de que falas, significa que vai nevar para que cotas sensivelmente? NO IM para amanha aparece ente 800m a 1000m. Será que isso é uma fonte certa, visto que eles para hj se tinham precipitado?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 12:32)

*Re: Olá*



Snow disse:


> Mas os modelos não nos estão a desiludir.
> 
> Se analisarmos a situação iremos ver que o ponto forte irá ser esta madrugada e o dia de amanhã, situação esta que os modelos vem a mostrar ja a algum tempo.
> 
> O IM é que surpreendeu tudo ao colocar os 600m, e ao forum também, de repente deixamos de olhar para os modelos e passamos a olhar para o IM, e para o que poderia acontecer.



Disses-te tudo!!! Aliás basta comparar as previsões do nosso IM com o espanhol...eles acertaram a 100%.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2008 às 12:33)

http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=21&mn=OUR

Neve cai em Manzaneda a 1700m


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2008 às 12:33)

O que se passa é que há menos frio que o previsto pelos modelos. Em vez de descarregar a fúria toda no IM, guardem alguma da porrada para o S.Pedro e em especial para os modelos 

Segundo o GFS, às 06Z teriamos estas temperaturas por exemplo na Corunha (Latitude: 43.37 Longitude:  -8.42). 

500hPa: -26.8
850hPa:  1.9ºC

E este run já tem menos frio que os anteriores de ontem, e mesmo assim deve ter frio a mais no GFS do que existe na realidade, olhando por exemplo para uma sondagem aerológica no mesmo local (Latitude: 43.37 Longitude:  -8.42) feita às 00Z:

500hPa: -21.1ºC
850hPa:  3.2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2008 às 12:34)

No Algarve o céu desabou por volta das 4h30m, registei 16 mm, em Faro/Aeroporto registou 23 mm, o vento soprou bastante forte durante a chuvada forte, neste momento o vento sofra moderado de Oeste e céu nublado com algumas abertas.O Algarve continua a ser a região do país onde se tem registado mais precipitação, até às 12 horas só ultrapassado por Montijo, Viseu e igualado com Lisboa


----------



## AnDré (2 Jan 2008 às 12:35)

Bom dia pessoal!
Por aqui estão uns incriveis 14,8ºC... Tanto ou mais calor que num dia de sol de inverno...
Não era suposto a temperatura ter caído a pique?!
Com esta temperatura aqui em Lisboa, acho que nem nas Penhas Douradas neve... Talvez só acima dos 1500-1600m!

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro instantaneo (nem um minuto durou), acompanhado de um vendaval vindo de oeste... 
Vamos esperar pelos próximos minutos.. Já se vê mais uma nuvem carregada nesta direcção. Pode ser que a temperatura caía


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2008 às 12:35)

estive na serra de nogueira, no ponto mais alto 2º e chovia...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2008 às 12:36)

*Re: Olá*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Disses-te tudo!!! Aliás basta comparar as previsões do nosso IM com o espanhol...eles acertaram a 100%.



Os Espanhois acertam sempre! Lembro-me do INM prever neve acima dos 600m e o IM acima dos 1400m e nevar em metade de Portugal! Enfim! A isto chamo falta de PROFISSIONALISMO!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2008 às 12:36)

_La Península Ibérica se encuentra ya plenamente bajo el influjo de las bajas presiones y una advección importante de origen atlántico. Una activa depresión se encuentra situada al Noroeste de Galicia, con un importante sistema frontal asociado que hoy está cruzando la Península de Oeste a Este. Procura precipitaciones abundantes a toda la fachada atlántica peninsular, y también los sistemas montañosos del interior, alcanzando precipitaciones más débiles y dispersas al litoral cantábrico y mediterráneo. Tal y como estaba previsto, de cara a mañana Jueves la depresión atlántica avanzará más sobre la Península, al no poder moverse hacia el Norte y centro de Europa, debido a la presencia de un fuerte anticiclón sobre el interior de Rusia, que alcanza presiones de hasta 1060hPa en su seno. *Junto a ello mañana Jueves una segunda banda frontal barrerá la Península de Oeste a Este, bajo vientos aún del Oeste, pero relativamente más fríos, lo que puede suponer la posible aparición de nevadas no sólo en los sistemas montañosos del interior, sino que posiblemente también alcancen zonas altas de ambas mesetas, por encima de 800 ó 1000mts, entre la tarde de mañana Jueves y la mañana del Viernes. *En esas horas la depresión, acompañada de un embolsamiento de aire frío en las capas medias y altas de la troposfera de hasta -30ºC a unos 5400mts, se adentrará en el interior de la Península desde el Atlántico._
Fundacion ©CEAM


----------



## Snow (2 Jan 2008 às 12:36)

*Re: Olá*



jonaslor disse:


> Esse ponto forte de que falas, significa que vai nevar para que cotas sensivelmente? NO IM para amanha aparece ente 800m a 1000m. Será que isso é uma fonte certa, visto que eles para hj se tinham precipitado?



Esta madrugada e amanha andará por essa cota 800-1000-1200m.

Agora para amanha ao final do dia os modelos não tão muitos claros em relação ao frio a 850hp. Acredito que com a passagem da frente fria, o frio a 850hp aumente, e os modelos so mostram isso a acontecer em espanha


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2008 às 12:39)

Vince disse:


> O que se passa é que há menos frio que o previsto pelos modelos. Em vez de descarregar a fúria toda no IM, guardem alguma da porrada para o S.Pedro e em especial para os modelos
> 
> Segundo o GFS, às 06Z teriamos estas temperaturas por exemplo na Corunha (Latitude: 43.37 Longitude:  -8.42).
> 
> ...



Mas será que as bases de previsões são assim tão diferentes do IM para o INM ou mesmo para a MeteoGalicia? A sério não me convencem!
Então e a neve que no sitio deles continua a cair em Bragança? Vou por a culpa no São Pedro?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2008 às 12:41)

*Re: Olá*



Snow disse:


> Esta madrugada e amanha andará por essa cota 800-1000-1200m.
> 
> Agora para amanha ao final do dia os modelos não tão muitos claros em relação ao frio a 850hp. Acredito que com a passagem da frente fria, o frio a 850hp aumente, e os modelos so mostram isso a acontecer em espanha



Pois! Quando chegar o frio! Adeus precipitação o costume!


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2008 às 12:45)

Tou a achar isto muito estranho....
Por volta do 12h15min tinha 16,5ºC começou a cair um aguaceiro que nem durou 1 minuto, foi estantaneo, e a temeperatura desceu 2ºC po's 14,5ºC e agora nao para de subir ja vai nos 15,5ºC. Que se passa?
Sinal de granizo ou nem por isso


----------



## Snow (2 Jan 2008 às 12:45)

*Re: Olá*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Pois! Quando chegar o frio! Adeus precipitação o costume!



não creio que seja assim, ainda vai a tempo de cobrir as nossas serrinhas de branco


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2008 às 12:47)

Eu normalmente baseio-me nas cotas do INM para a localidade de Trabazos, cerca de 30 Km de Bragança e normalmente acertam...por isso não volto a acreditar ni IM!


----------



## rogers (2 Jan 2008 às 12:49)

*Re: Olá*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Pois! Quando chegar o frio! Adeus precipitação o costume!



Sim! É o que vou esperar agora.

Aqui chove muito e a temperatura parece ter caido.

Cheers


----------



## Snow (2 Jan 2008 às 12:51)

este episodio esta a ser um bocadito estranho, resta-nos esperar as proximas 24h


----------



## vitamos (2 Jan 2008 às 13:12)

Vince disse:


> Em vez de descarregar a fúria toda no IM, guardem alguma da porrada para o S.Pedro e em especial para os modelos



Sim não descarreguem a fúria neles... Até já puseram o servidor em baixo para não lhes baterem mais... Qualquer dia  ser meteorologista já é considerado profissão de Stress em Portugal!!


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2008 às 13:25)

Não vejo que vá acontecer alguma coisa de interessante nesta primeira quinzena...


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2008 às 13:32)

Ontem a cota de neve deve ter andado pelos 1400/1500m e hoje não está muito mais baixa. Dos 600m do IM nem vale a pena falar muito, estava mais que visto quer era completamente impossível. 

Por aqui chove com 7ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (2 Jan 2008 às 13:33)

Por aqui vai chovendo temperatura de 5,8 º C, e as nuvens estão a descer cada vez mais. Pela imagem, quase de certeza que deve estar a nevar em cotas de 1200.
À tarde vou pegar no carrinho e tentar subir até à Estrada de S. Bento que se situa a 1600m.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2008 às 13:37)

Dan disse:


> Ontem a cota de neve deve ter andado pelos 1400/1500m e hoje não está muito mais baixa. Dos 600m do IM nem vale a pena falar muito, estava mais que visto quer era completamente impossível.
> 
> Por aqui chove com 7ºC.



Eu fui fumar um cigarrito à Srª da Serra na Serra de Nogueira, que julgo eu deve estar +- a 1300m eram 10.30 e chovia com 2º...por isso concordo que a cota deve andar perto dos 1500m.


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2008 às 13:40)

Ja teve  chover moderadamente no entanto ja parou....
E ja registei uma maxima de *16,9ºC* mas quando começou a chover caiu a pique dos 16,9ºC pos 14,1ºC em apenas minutos


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2008 às 13:40)

Não sei o que se passa com o meu termometro 16.1ºC
Agora não está a chover mas nos ultimos minutos o ceu parece que se está a preperar para desabar em novo aguaceiro...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 13:42)

jonaslor disse:


> Por aqui vai chovendo temperatura de 5,8 º C, e as nuvens estão a descer cada vez mais. Pela imagem, quase de certeza que deve estar a nevar em cotas de 1200.
> À tarde vou pegar no carrinho e tentar subir até à Estrada de S. Bento que se situa a 1600m.
> 
> Vai mandando fotos....boa viagem e melhor reportagem!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 13:45)

http://montanhasemdirecto.blogspot.com/2007/12/localidades.html


A 1090m em BARRUERA (LLEIDA) acho que neva!!!


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2008 às 13:45)

MSantos disse:


> Não sei o que se passa com o meu termometro 16.1ºC
> Agora não está a chover mas nos ultimos minutos o ceu parece que se está a preperar para desabar em novo aguaceiro...



Nao te preocupes que eu ja registei hoje uma maxima de 16,9ºC tambem estranhei mas quandp chove desce pelo menos 2ºC e depois sobe muiot lentamente


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2008 às 13:58)

Boas, por aqui espero já ter atingido a máxima de 14,8ºC... Por agora estã 14,1ºC. O vento está nos 15,1 km/h e o wind chill nos 10,0ºC, a humidade nos 72% e a pressao nos 1011 hPa (a descer)
tem caído alguns aguaceiros que tem feito baixar a temperatura...


----------



## Weatherman (2 Jan 2008 às 13:58)

penhas douradas as 12h 2,1ºC e nao esta a nevar, nem nevou nas ultimas horas, portanto a cota de neve esta acima 1400 metros


----------



## Serrano (2 Jan 2008 às 14:02)

Tempo de aguaceiros na Covilhã, com 9 graus na zona baixa da cidade, descendo até aos 7 graus no momento da precipitação. Hoje de manhã, via-se alguma neve a partir dos 1500 metros.


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2008 às 14:04)

Weatherman disse:


> penhas douradas as 12h 2,1ºC e nao esta a nevar, nem nevou nas ultimas horas, portanto a cota de neve esta acima 1400 metros



sim a cota é 1400m vim agora lá de cima da serra e nevava bastante


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2008 às 14:08)

MSantos disse:


> Não sei o que se passa com o meu termometro 16.1ºC
> Agora não está a chover mas nos ultimos minutos o ceu parece que se está a preperar para desabar em novo aguaceiro...



Já desabou tal como a temperatura já vai em 14.0ºC
Porque será que a temperatura baixa tanto com a chuva??


----------



## Weatherman (2 Jan 2008 às 14:09)

spiritmind disse:


> sim a cota é 1400m vim agora lá de cima da serra e nevava bastante



belo reporte spiritmind

na sondagem das 12h de Lisboa a cota situava-se nos 1570 metros, o que se confirma


----------



## squidward (2 Jan 2008 às 14:25)

a verdade é que aqui sigo com +15,0ºC e o resto é conversa
cadê ele??

Aguaceiro neste momento


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2008 às 14:34)

A minha estação está neste momento a tocar o alarme de tempestade, a do Lidl prevê chuva, o sensor do Lidl é anti-queda esta noite caiu do 3º andar para o chão e transmitia os dados, só reparei quando abri a janela falta aqui o sensor do Lidl estava ele no chão


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jan 2008 às 14:38)

Ontem à noite caiu chuva forte aqui na Zona

Ontem: 18,6mm
Hoje: 2,2mm para já...

A estação da Alhos-Vedros ontem registou 45mm num curto espaço de tempo. No Barreiro já recebi relatos de algumas inundações pontuais...


----------



## squidward (2 Jan 2008 às 14:41)

a temperatura agora caiu bem para os +14,1ºC

hoje a mínima foi de "apenas" +10,4ºC


----------



## CMSAFF (2 Jan 2008 às 14:48)

As pistas da estância de ski da Estrela estão fechadas pois está a cair um forte nevão com acumulações que variam entre os 30 e os 45 cm, a estrada lagoa comprida-torre está fechada pelo mesmo motivo.


----------



## jpaulov (2 Jan 2008 às 14:59)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu normalmente baseio-me nas cotas do INM para a localidade de Trabazos, cerca de 30 Km de Bragança e normalmente acertam...por isso não volto a acreditar ni IM!



Atenção que essa  zona (Trabazos - Alcañices), e bem mais fria do que aqui na cidade. Eu conheço bem a zona e como passo por ali com alguma frequência notei que a temperatura do carro baixa sempre cerca de 2 graus por ali...


----------



## squidward (2 Jan 2008 às 15:06)

durante o aguaceiro a temperatura baixou dos +15.0ºC para os +13,7ºC.
agora voltou o sol e a temperatura ja marca +13,9ºC


----------



## Minho (2 Jan 2008 às 15:13)

Melgaço

Registei desde ontem 28.9mm de precipitação...

Temperatura actual 11.7ºC


----------



## iceworld (2 Jan 2008 às 15:46)

Pela primeira vez hoje está a temperatura a descer, apesar de neste momento estar sol. 
Neste momento 13.9º
Apesar de tudo temos que estar satisfeitos pois a precipitação fez a sua aparição  
A neve fica para amanhã


----------



## jPdF (2 Jan 2008 às 16:17)

Agora já chove (moderadamente) em Coimbra, e tenho a sensação que há pouco ouvi trovões...
Temperatura nos 12.7º
Máxima de 13.7ºC
Mínima de 9.4ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 16:24)

Aqui chove bem...practicamente na horizontal...hehehe


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2008 às 16:25)

Boa tarde, desde cerca das 13h que não chove, mas ainda a espero, até porque a minha estação prevê muita chuva! Por agora estão 14,1ºC, vento nos 12,9 km/h e wins chill nos 10.7ºC, humidade nos 70% e pressão nos 1010 hPa (a desder).

HOJE:
MINIMA: 11,0ºC
MÀXIMA: 14,8ºC


----------



## GFVB (2 Jan 2008 às 16:28)

Em Alcabideche ora chove, ora não chove, quase sem vento...


----------



## Sam (2 Jan 2008 às 16:29)

olá a todos e BOM ANO NOVO!!!! 
Por aqui acabou de chover mas o sol já está a aparecer.. Estão 13 C e vento.. 
Além do IM e do Forum  que outros sites recomendam para seguir o estado do tempo?
Obrigada
Era tão bom que nevasse


----------



## jpmartins (2 Jan 2008 às 16:31)

Boas Pessoal,
Por aqui a noite foi de chuva por vezes forte (23.1 mm/m2) e com mto vento. Ao meio da manha caíu 3 bombas (já n ouvia este lindo som, à mais de meio ano). Por agora tudo mto calmo, mas o céu promete.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2008 às 16:51)

Nota especial do INM de Espanha:


> *PREDICCIÓN ESPECIAL DEL INM
> PARA LOS DÍAS 3 AL 7 DE ENERO DE 2008
> *
> 
> ...


http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p51tesp1.pdf



*Sinóptica do CEAMET:*



> * Miércoles 2 de Enero de 2008*
> La Península Ibérica se encuentra ya plenamente bajo el influjo de las bajas presiones y una advección importante de origen atlántico. Una activa depresión se encuentra situada al Noroeste de Galicia, con un importante sistema frontal asociado que hoy está cruzando la Península de Oeste a Este. Procura precipitaciones abundantes a toda la fachada atlántica peninsular, y también los sistemas montañosos del interior, alcanzando precipitaciones más débiles y dispersas al litoral cantábrico y mediterráneo. Tal y como estaba previsto, de cara a mañana Jueves la depresión atlántica avanzará más sobre la Península, al no poder moverse hacia el Norte y centro de Europa, debido a la presencia de un fuerte anticiclón sobre el interior de Rusia, que alcanza presiones de hasta 1060hPa en su seno. Junto a ello mañana Jueves una segunda banda frontal barrerá la Península de Oeste a Este, bajo vientos aún del Oeste, pero relativamente más fríos, lo que puede suponer la posible aparición de nevadas no sólo en los sistemas montañosos del interior, sino que posiblemente también alcancen zonas altas de ambas mesetas, por encima de 800 ó 1000mts, entre la tarde de mañana Jueves y la mañana del Viernes. En esas horas la depresión, acompañada de un embolsamiento de aire frío en las capas medias y altas de la troposfera de hasta -30ºC a unos 5400mts, se adentrará en el interior de la Península desde el Atlántico. Sin embargo a medio plazo, durante el fin de semana, parece que cambia un tanto la evolución que esperábamos, en el sentido de que ya no se produce un cambio claro a una advección de Levante en la fachada mediterránea, como hasta ayer insinuaban los modelos de previsión para el fin de semana. Así, ahora las previsiones indican un rápido tránsito de la depresión hacia el Este y la entrada durante el fin de semana del anticiclón de Azores sobre la Península, lo que cortaría esa formación de una situación inestable de Levante sobre la fachada mediterránea durante varios días. No obstante, bajo nuestro punto de vista, aún no está del todo clara la evolución a partir del Viernes, al no quedar claro si la depresión, ya aislada e individualizada en una depresión fría, se alejará rápidamente hacia el Este, o bien quedará estrangulada al Norte de África.


http://www.gva.es/ceamet/previsiones/previsiones.html


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2008 às 17:17)

Nesta imagem pode-se ver já (CANTO SUPERIOR ESQUERDO) o extremo meridional da frente quente que antecede a superfície frontal fria que vai atravessar Portugal Continental durante a próxima madrugada e manhã (de Oeste para Leste e de Norte para Sul). Destaco principalmente o VENTO e a PRECIPITAÇÃO.

*IMAGEM ACTUALIZADA AUTOMATICAMENTE*




LaMMA


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2008 às 17:31)

Por aqui noite marcada por alguma chuva cerca de 11 mm  agora céu muito nublado e ameaçador vamos lá ver o que a noite nos reserva.

O ar frio ainda não apareceu...foi metido no cofre outra vez tá-se a guardar para o Verão...

Se não puserem o Litoral em alerta vermlho na sexta devido á ondulação é de loucos  o critério é de ondas > 5 metros elas vão ter 9.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2008 às 17:34)

*Chuva, vento e ondas com cinco a sete metros*

A queda de neve poderá registar-se esta quinta-feira acima dos 800 a 1000 metros, no norte e centro do país. A chuva e aguaceiros, que se fizeram sentir hoje, deverão continuar a registar-se. No mar, as ondas podem atingir entre os cinco a sete metros. De acordo com Instituto de Meteorologia, a precipitação de neve, que ontem desceu à cota de 700 metros, subiu hoje para os «1000, 1200 metros», nas terras altas. Porém, amanhã, este dado deverá registar de novo recuo. 
A meteorologista Maria João Frada explicou ao PortugalDiário que os aguaceiros se manterão hoje até ao final da tarde. No fim do dia, «com a aproximação de um novo sistema frontal, haverá céu muito nublado e a ocorrência de períodos de chuva, com maior intensidade no litoral a norte do cabo Mondego».* Já esta quinta-feira, haverá «chuva, por vezes forte, até ao final da manhã, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros que serão de neve nas terras altas acima dos oitocentos a mil metros». *
Apesar das temperaturas não sofrerem grandes alterações, o «*vento será forte nas terras altas e no litoral a sul do cabo Carvoeiro*», com a diminuição da sua intensidade no final do dia. *No mar, haverá «ondas de oeste que poderão atingir os cinco a sete metros», com forte ondulação a registar-se, já esta quarta-feira, de forma progressiva de norte para sul. *
A ocorrência de chuva e aguaceiros deverá continuar até 6 de Janeiro, dia de Reis.

Fonte: PortugalDiário


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 17:42)

Boas, neste momento 7,1ºC. Hoje para já caíram 7mm e ontem 7,4mm.

Fui dar uma volta e ás 16H estavam 5ºC no Alto do Arranhadouro. Também passei pela barragem de Castanheira onde estavam 5,5ºC e o cenário é desolador, está quase vazia.


----------



## jonaslor (2 Jan 2008 às 17:47)

Regressei agora da Serra, registei algumas fotos que publicarei de seguida. 
Denotei que nevava a uma altitude 1400-1500 sensivelmente. No IM previa que hj nevava numa cota acima de 1000m, mas de facto neva acima de 1400m. Esperemos então que a cota de amanha seja os 800 m de verdade e que esta bela vila acorde com uma maravilhosa paisagem que outrora "acordava", bem como nas restantes regioes acima dessa cota. Bom Bom, era que nevassse em todo o Portugal.


----------



## jonaslor (2 Jan 2008 às 18:26)

Bom no Sistema de Avisos Meteorológicos do IM já colocaram para o distrito da Guarda neve acima dos 800m  e ventos fortes nas terras altas.
Nao tenho muita fé mas.... vamos aguardar

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2008 às 18:35)

A Espanha está pintada de amarela e laranja!!!


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2008 às 18:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> A Espanha está pintada de amarela e laranja!!!



e nós de branco  agora mais a sério, penso que com a entrada da frente durante a madrugada é que vamos tomar a percepção do que o evento nos pode trazer pois a temperatura a 850hpa é relativamente alta para nevar abaixo dos 1000m  mas tudo pode acontecer


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 18:42)

Parece que a neve em Bragança será uma miragem...













Meteograma de Bragança






Reparem, a temperatura a 500 hPa vai rondar os -27ºC e a  temperatura a 850hPa vai rondar os 2ºC.
A cota de neve rondaria os 1150/1250m, mas pode ser mais baixa visto a _iso_ a 850hPa estar nos 1300m e não nos normais 1500m, o que penso que poderá baixar um pouco a cota.

Temperatura estabilizada nos 7,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2008 às 18:54)

Mesmo sem levarmos muito a sério as previsões do IM, muitos de nós criamos expectativas completamente impossíveis. Hoje ainda pensei que pudesse chegar a nevar aos 1200m, mas a cota não desceu dos 1400m. Talvez amanhã possa descer aos 1100 / 1200m.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 19:05)

Dan disse:


> Mesmo sem levarmos muito a sério as previsões do IM, muitos de nós criamos expectativas completamente impossíveis. Hoje ainda pensei que pudesse chegar a nevar aos 1200m, mas a cota não desceu dos 1400m. Talvez amanhã possa descer aos 1100 / 1200m.



Segundo a já ultrapassada run das 6Z(ainda não tenho o quadro das 12Z), a cota apenas desceria aos 800/850m na madrugada do dia 4 quando já não se prevê precipitação


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2008 às 19:12)

hum não estejam tão pessimistas pois o ar granulado que vem atrás da frente pode trazer muitas surpresas  e a depressão está a mergulhar mais do que o previsto


----------



## Nuno (2 Jan 2008 às 19:17)

spiritmind disse:


> hum não estejam tão pessimistas pois o ar granulado que vem atrás da frente pode trazer muitas surpresas  e a depressão está a mergulhar mais do que o previsto




Era isso que ia referir


----------



## jonaslor (2 Jan 2008 às 19:20)

Não entendo são estas previsões para a Serra da Estrela quanto à cota. Comparando com as previsões da IM..n dá para perceber...

 "Nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra".

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Serra-da-Estrela/3day/mid


----------



## Nuno (2 Jan 2008 às 19:28)

Boas, 

Coisa gira esta heim  O vento esta em nos esquecime de mudar para km/h...Vai ser uma coisa bonita de se ver e de ter muito cuidado






Ps: Sou o vaga, ano novo conta nova


----------



## jPdF (2 Jan 2008 às 19:38)

MeteoPTG lembras-te quando escreveste isto?



MeteoPtg disse:


> Acho piada ao alertas do IM.Castelo Branco=alerta amarelo=neve a cima 600 m. Distrito Portalegre, mesmo, mesmo ao lado= nada.
> 
> Toda a região a N, NE e E do estão a altitudes superiores a 600m.Pico de S.Mamede a 1025m. Marvão a 850m. Zona mais alta de Portalegre 800m...
> 
> Something wrong!!!



Agora alguêm me explique isto:
GUARDA... Alerta de Vento e Neve...
PORTALEGRE... Alerta de Vento...
LEIRIA...Alerta de Vento...








Distritos fronteira com Castelo Branco com alertas de vento, e Castelo Branco sem alerta nenhum...

Até vou mais longe (mas ficando ali mesmo ao lado):

INM Espanha: 
CÁCERES...Alerta de Vento...





Sinceramente ainda continuo sem perceber o critério que o IM ou a Protecção Civil utilizam...
Uma vez vista a previsão por Cidades também informam que a intensidade do Vento será a mesma por Castelo Branco, Portalegre e Coimbra (e esta não está em alerta de vento, mas sim de chuva e ondulação)...

Something wrong!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 19:39)

jonaslor disse:


> Regressei agora da Serra, registei algumas fotos que publicarei de seguida.
> Denotei que nevava a uma altitude 1400-1500 sensivelmente. No IM previa que hj nevava numa cota acima de 1000m, mas de facto neva acima de 1400m. Esperemos então que a cota de amanha seja os 800 m de verdade e que esta bela vila acorde com uma maravilhosa paisagem que outrora "acordava", bem como nas restantes regioes acima dessa cota. Bom Bom, era que nevassse em todo o Portugal.



E ...tenho dito!!!! 

Portalegre às 18 h. tinha 0.7º de temperatura mais que Bragança. Das duas uma, ou a T. subiu bastante em Bragança ou Portalegre registou uma descida jeitozinha...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 19:48)

jPdF disse:


> MeteoPTG lembras-te quando escreveste isto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não é que me sinta muito satisfeito com o facto, mas é bom saber que não estamos sozinho no mesmo pensamento !!! Não existe coerência nas formas gráficas apresentadas.Cheguei agora a casa e .... realmente observar esta carta, é absolutamente ridiculo!!!!


----------



## tomalino (2 Jan 2008 às 19:58)

boas! nevava hoje as 16h em Mogadouro, a 700 metros de altitude


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 20:02)

tomalino disse:


> boas! nevava hoje as 16h em Mogadouro, a 700 metros de altitude


É uma excelente notícia. Por aqui a temperatura teima em não descer, continua nos 7,1ºC. A pressão essa já vai nos 1010hpa


----------



## Nuno (2 Jan 2008 às 20:02)

tomalino disse:


> boas! nevava hoje as 16h em Mogadouro, a 700 metros de altitude



Com esta agora é que a malta vai tomar 10 caixas de calmex ahahah


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 20:04)

De facto o que vem atrás da frente tem bom aspecto


----------



## jonaslor (2 Jan 2008 às 20:05)

Nao sei como... mas tá bem


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2008 às 20:10)

jonaslor disse:


> Nao sei como... mas tá bem



realmente também não compreendo...estive ás 16h em nogueira(cerca de 1300m) e chovia...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2008 às 20:13)

Por aqui a temperatura sobe..., ja vai em 13,1ºC, quando ja estiveram 12,5ºC... Pelo contrario a pressão desce... ja vai em 1008 hPa, o vento está nos 10,0 km/h e a humidade nos 81%... A minha estação continua a indicar chuva.

Só espero é que essa frente nos traga bastantes surpresas... Pelo menos neve em Bragança, Guarda e outros pontos relativamente altos... ao contrario das previsoes do IM...mas deles ja nem falo...


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2008 às 20:14)

no mínimo eskisito pois assim também deveria ter nevado em Bragança e nas serras perto mas prontos ainda bem


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2008 às 20:16)

A pressão continua a descer já vou com 1009hpa  vamos lá ver até onde chega hoje e estou com 13.0ºC.

Será que o ar frio é muito ou é nenhum ?? eu aposto no super hiper mega gelo...


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2008 às 20:22)

Tive uma maxima de *16,9ºC*

Teve a chover de tarde... Por agora ceu muito nublado, vento fraco e *11,4ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2008 às 20:29)

Eu por aqui, levo 17 mm de hoje ainda agora caiu um aguaceiro que venha ela que faz muita falta


----------



## tomalino (2 Jan 2008 às 20:39)

ferreira5 disse:


> realmente também não compreendo...estive ás 16h em nogueira(cerca de 1300m) e chovia...



Pois, pelo que tive a ler no fórum é estranho. Pode ser que tenha sido um fenómeno localizado, um aguaceiro forte, que devido ás correntes descendentes, não "deixou" derreter a neve. Ligaram me de Mogadouro a dizer que estava a nevar as 16h...Vou ligar para lá para saber mais alguma coisa


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 20:39)

A imagem não é muito recente mas...observem as cores das setas que representam a direcção e intensidade do vento.Assim se justifica a proximidade de temperaturas entre Bragança e Portalegre às 18h....e talvez a neve que possa cair a cotas um pouco mais baixas...nas proximas horas.


----------



## Bgc (2 Jan 2008 às 20:49)

É no mínimo estranho esse episódio em Mogadouro. A temperatura esteve e está a par da de Bragança. Deve ter mesmo sido um fenómenos localizado.

Tenta saber a temperatura a essa hora e mais qualquer informação que consigas, não deixa de ser uma boa notícia


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 20:51)

Alguém sabe onde se pode aceder aos outputs do modelo Aladim?
Acho que nos está a escapar alguma coisa...


----------



## AnDré (2 Jan 2008 às 20:52)

Bem, de um momento para o outro, o vento passou de fraco a moderado, para forte a muito forte e com rajadas. Está alta vendavel lá fora, vindo de SW. E com o vento desatou a chover... 

Pensei que a chuva só viesse mais logo...
Mas é sempre bem vinda.
13,3ºC e muito muito vento com alguma chuva horizontal à mistura


----------



## Ledo (2 Jan 2008 às 20:56)

Depois de um dia com tempo de aguaceiros que já tinha saudades deste tipo de condições, o que mais achei piada foi ver o sobe e desce da curva da temperatura quando passava um aguaceiro mais forte.

Venha de lá o vendaval!!!!! A pressão aqui já está nos 1003hPa e temp actual 13,0ºC


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2008 às 20:56)

Brigantia disse:


> Alguém sabe onde se pode aceder aos outputs do modelo Aladim?
> Acho que nos está a escapar alguma coisa...



eu continuo a  dizer que foi eskisito  

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/numerica/prevNumericaAtmGeral.jsp


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 20:58)

spiritmind disse:


> eu continuo a  dizer que foi eskisito
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/numerica/prevNumericaAtmGeral.jsp




Obrigado* spiritmind*


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2008 às 21:00)

Vá vá super cola 3 em tudo o que está fora de casa já mas é já se não vai tudo voar 

A pressão continua agradavelmente a descer 1008hpa  como eu adoro a meteo...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 21:01)

Para o pessoal de Bragança, a situação parece razoável...mas haverá precipitação?

[img=http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/399/4235hl2.gif]


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2008 às 21:05)

Não; não ... O que vem atrás da frente já não tem "bom" aspecto. De facto falta-lhe frio. Trata-se já de uma massa de ar muito modificada e relativamente "quente".
http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_sigwx_1070_100.jpg
http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/satelite/imaxes/ctt.jpg



Brigantia disse:


> De facto o que vem atrás da frente tem bom aspecto


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 21:05)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Para o pessoal de Bragança, a situação parece razoável...mas haverá precipitação?
> 
> [img=http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/399/4235hl2.gif]


Eu não consegui abrir essa imagem!!




Aqui fica a previsão da precipitação

http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim
Fonte: © meteogalicia


----------



## jpaulov (2 Jan 2008 às 21:06)

alguem aqui de bragança têm acesso aos dados das estações do IPB?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 21:10)

Desculpem.


----------



## squidward (2 Jan 2008 às 21:12)

Gilmet disse:


> *Por aqui a temperatura sobe..., ja vai em 13,1ºC, quando ja estiveram 12,5ºC... *



aqui acontece o mesmo, a temperatura esteve estagnada durante 1 hora nos +12,7ºC e agr estão +12,9ºC.


----------



## Tiagofsky (2 Jan 2008 às 21:16)

Boas a todos...Cheguei a pouco a casa e hj presenciei aqui no Porto dois valentes aguaceiros de granizo com bolas de diametro igual ou superior um pouco ao de berlindes,bem dolorosas!Tudo ficava branco das 2 vezes que cairam os aguaceiros, e o gelo criava uma bela camada!Por isso, posso-me contentar de ter visto branco hj...em forma de gelo! Para as proximas horas, acho que se deve acompanhar o afundar dakela depressão e verificar o que vem com ela...Espero um arrefecimento pela madrugada importante que a verificar-se poderá trazer a diminuição das cotas de neve...(nunca nos 800m)


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2008 às 21:23)

A estação do Minho em Melgaço iniciou a descida da montanha russa da pressão. Caiu 3hpa no espaço de uma hora, e teve uma rajada de 40km/h só para avisar para apertar o cinto  Frio é que nada ....







http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IRNAMELG2


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 21:23)

Naevo disse:


> alguem aqui de bragança têm acesso aos dados das estações do IPB?


Eu tenho colocado aqui alguns registos dessas estações gentilmente cedidos pelo Departamento reponsável pela área de climatologia.


Neste momento 6,8ºC e não deve baixar muito mais durante a noite. 
O Grupo de Meteorologia e Climatologia da Universidade de Aveiro nem sequer prevê temperaturas abaixo dos 6ºC 
http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/previsao/portugal/local/braganca/temp.php


----------



## AnDré (2 Jan 2008 às 21:27)

Aqui já está tudo mais calmo.. Apenas um aguceiro isolado.. Mas o vento ficou...
Sopra forte O céu está encoberto e sente-se um chuvisco fraco...

Já que não neva aqui, ao menos que chova.. Muito!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2008 às 21:27)

Presão nos 1007hpa vento moderado 12.9ºC.


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2008 às 21:28)

squidward disse:


> aqui acontece o mesmo, a temperatura esteve estagnada durante 1 hora nos +12,7ºC e agr estão +12,9ºC.



Há bocado também reparei nisso. Há várias estações que registarem uma estabilidade curiosa nas temperaturas durante mais de uma hora.


----------



## Snow (2 Jan 2008 às 21:36)

Que episódio maluco este, anda tudo ao contrario.

Que venha a maluqueira total e que a temperatura desça de repente, e ja agora que neve em todo lado.

Nem modelos, nem IM, nem nada, parece cada vez mais dificil prever a meteo.

Abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2008 às 21:39)

Snow disse:


> Que episódio maluco este, anda tudo ao contrario.
> 
> Que venha a maluqueira total e que a temperatura desça de repente, e ja agora que neve em todo lado.
> 
> ...



Podes crer muita supresa poderá dar-se esta noite 

12.7ºC a descer a ritmo consideraval tanto ela como a pressão  a minha estação a qualquer momento indica Storm.





A porta do friogorifico vai-se abrir não tarda


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2008 às 21:44)

Vince disse:


> Há bocado também reparei nisso. Há várias estações que registarem uma estabilidade curiosa nas temperaturas durante mais de uma hora.



*Pois, está correcto*: antes da entrada pelo Noroeste da nova linha de instabilidade, todo o território de Portugal Continental está sob a influência de uma massa de ar muito húmida, procedente de sudoeste. Ora acontece que tal humidade impossibilita o arrefecimento do ar. Assim, as temperaturas só vão baixar após a mudança da massa de ar (ou seja, quando se instalar a massa de ar procedente de noroeste e que só cá chegará após a passagem da linha de instabilidade que vai atravessar o território de Portugal Continental durante a madrugada e amanhã de manhã).
Quanto à pressão atmosférica, vai atingir o valor mais baixo quando passar a linha de instabilidade, aumentando posteriormente. A chuva/aguaceiros serão mais intensos quando passar essa linha de instabilidade; tudo leva a pensar que serão as regiões do norte e centro, especialmente do litoral e das terras altas onde se vai concentrar a precipitação e onde o vento será mais forte.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 21:48)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Boas a todos...Cheguei a pouco a casa e hj presenciei aqui no Porto dois valentes aguaceiros de granizo com bolas de diametro igual ou superior um pouco ao de berlindes,bem dolorosas!Tudo ficava branco das 2 vezes que cairam os aguaceiros, e o gelo criava uma bela camada!Por isso, posso-me contentar de ter visto branco hj...em forma de gelo! Para as proximas horas, acho que se deve acompanhar o afundar dakela depressão e verificar o que vem com ela...Espero um arrefecimento pela madrugada importante que a verificar-se poderá trazer a diminuição das cotas de neve...(nunca nos 800m)



A minha Mãe que vive na Foz, ligou-me á hora do almoço a dizer o mesmo, que o tamanho do granizo era enorme.Assim continue ai...já que nós nem isso!!!


----------



## RMira (2 Jan 2008 às 21:59)

Ola pessoal,

Essas festas foram boas? Peço desculpa o facto de não ter cá vindo há já algum tempo mas estive de férias numa terrinha perto de Portalegre, o Pisão. Desejo-vos um 2008 cheio de coisas boas e que presenciemos em Janeiro e de hoje em diante grandes eventos meteorológicos para acabar com a malapata de 2007!

Quanto ao tempo, parece que promete pelo menos hoje e amanhã! Que saudades de uma entrada destas! Tanto tempo sem net que quando a vi hoje fiquei radiante! 

Boas fotos a todos!


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jan 2008 às 22:01)

Aqui a pressão está nos 1007,7 hpa (-1,0/hora).

Espera-se que durante a madrugada possa chegar aos 1000 hpa.

Venha a chuva e o vento.


----------



## Teles (2 Jan 2008 às 22:02)

Bom ano para todos aki esta a chover moderado e a minha estação metereologia marca 11.8 graus de temperatura e de pressão marca 997 incrivel nunca teve esta pressão


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jan 2008 às 22:15)

teles disse:


> Bom ano para todos aki esta a chover moderado e a minha estação metereologia marca 11.8 graus de temperatura e de pressão marca 997 incrivel nunca teve esta pressão



A pressão não deve estar regulada para o nivel do mar...

Consulta este tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/estacao-meteorologica-calibrar-pressao-1596.html


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 22:17)

mirones disse:


> Ola pessoal,
> 
> Essas festas foram boas? Peço desculpa o facto de não ter cá vindo há já algum tempo mas estive de férias numa terrinha perto de Portalegre, o Pisão. Desejo-vos um 2008 cheio de coisas boas e que presenciemos em Janeiro e de hoje em diante grandes eventos meteorológicos para acabar com a malapata de 2007!
> 
> ...



Ainda bem que aproveitas-te para estar no Pisão...este ano!!!É que desde 1954 que está para ser construida uma barrgaem que iria alagar toda essa zona.....mas háquem diga que vai ser em 2009....


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2008 às 22:24)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Boas a todos...Cheguei a pouco a casa e hj presenciei aqui no Porto dois valentes aguaceiros de granizo com bolas de diametro igual ou superior um pouco ao de berlindes,bem dolorosas!Tudo ficava branco das 2 vezes que cairam os aguaceiros, e o gelo criava uma bela camada!Por isso, posso-me contentar de ter visto branco hj...em forma de gelo! Para as proximas horas, acho que se deve acompanhar o afundar dakela depressão e verificar o que vem com ela...Espero um arrefecimento pela madrugada importante que a verificar-se poderá trazer a diminuição das cotas de neve...(nunca nos 800m)



Que sorte!!! So a mim e que nao acontece e tudo a acontecer do outro lado da margem...
Ja agora de que sitio do Porto es?


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2008 às 22:25)

teles disse:


> Bom ano para todos aki esta a chover moderado e a minha estação metereologia marca 11.8 graus de temperatura e de pressão marca 997 incrivel nunca teve esta pressão



É possível  que amanhã à tarde chegue a esses valores ou próximo, mas para já a tua pressão está certamente mal calibrada. Dá uma olhadela neste tópico, embora hoje seja o pior dia possível para calibrar a pressão numa estação meteorológica


----------



## RMira (2 Jan 2008 às 22:26)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Ainda bem que aproveitas-te para estar no Pisão...este ano!!!É que desde 1954 que está para ser construida uma barrgaem que iria alagar toda essa zona.....mas háquem diga que vai ser em 2009....




É verdade, familiares lá da parte da minha esposa! Também me contam essa da barragem mas é ainda uma miragem e é um lugar muito bonito onde o tempo não passa...é muito bonito pela simplicidade e pelas pessoas. Aliás toda a zona é linda e já há vários anos que a visito porque me sinto muito bem aí e cada vez venho com um nó maior na garganta quando daí saio


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2008 às 22:26)

HotSpot disse:


> A pressão não deve estar regulada para o nivel do mar...



Uppss, não reparei que já tinhas dito a mesma coisa.


----------



## Hawk (2 Jan 2008 às 22:29)

Segundo o próprio IM, a ondulação prevista para a Madeira amanhã pode atingir os 7,5m e nem alerta para ondulação tem...


----------



## Ledo (2 Jan 2008 às 22:32)

Bem a minha já desceu a barreira dos 1000 em pressão, já vou nos 999hPa e a chuva cai de forma contínua e com bastante intensidade.

A temperatura é que permanece estável entre os 12 e 13ºC!


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2008 às 22:32)

Ta um autentico vendaval coim chuva e vento forte ate barraca abana
Com *11,0ºC*


----------



## Tiagofsky (2 Jan 2008 às 22:33)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Que sorte!!! So a mim e que nao acontece e tudo a acontecer do outro lado da margem...
> Ja agora de que sitio do Porto es?



Vivo no pinheiro manso! Mas é engraçado pq vi a granizada às 8:30 aqui em casa ainda,depois fui pa faculdade e ao meio dia caiu a tal 2ª granizada por la...A minha mae que esteve em casa, disse que ao meio dia aqui a volta d casa tb n caiu nada, e caiu dps as 4:00 ou 4:30 quando na zona do s. joao a essa hra tava td calmo..!Sao fenomenos engraçados...em tao curta distancia, diferenças tao grandes!


----------



## Tiagofsky (2 Jan 2008 às 22:34)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Ta um autentico vendaval coim chuva e vento forte ate barraca abana
> Com *11,0ºC*



Por aqui (pa veres a diferença) chuvisca e ta vento calmito..!


----------



## Santos (2 Jan 2008 às 22:36)

Boa noite,

Por aqui nada a destacar a não ser um aguaceiro mais forte de madrugada, o vento tem sido inesistente, veremos ....
A temperatura no momento é de 11.6ºC e a pressão de 1008 Hpa.

Aqui fica mais um IV


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2008 às 22:38)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Por aqui (pa veres a diferença) chuvisca e ta vento calmito..!



Pois... mas tambem  grandes diferenças entre a cidade do Porto como na cidade de Gaia.... como a elevaçao, mar, rio e outras cenas


----------



## Teles (2 Jan 2008 às 22:39)

Onde moro estou a 5m acima do nivel do mar e eu regulei a minha estação conforme o manual, mas devo informar ke akia há microclima pois estou entre duas serras


----------



## squidward (2 Jan 2008 às 22:40)

a temperatura tem vindo sempre a aumentar desde os +12,7ºC até aos +13,4ºC de ha pouco. Agora finalmente baixou para +13,3ºC


----------



## Santos (2 Jan 2008 às 22:45)

teles disse:


> Onde moro estou a 5m acima do nivel do mar e eu regulei a minha estação conforme o manual, mas devo informar ke akia há microclima pois estou entre duas serras



Olá Teles, se me permites a obvservação, terás concerteza que recalibrar a estação, a pressão na tua zona encontra-se nos 1006,.... (7).
Se necessitares de ajuda envia pm, abraço


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2008 às 22:48)

teles disse:


> Onde moro estou a 5m acima do nivel do mar e eu regulei a minha estação conforme o manual, mas devo informar ke akia há microclima pois estou entre duas serras



Confia em nós, a pressão apesar de estar a descer muito rapidamente agora neste momento na tua zona estará talvez no máximo em 1005/1006 hPa. 
A não ser que estejas no noroeste do país e não na tua localização.
E o microclima não influencia a pressão.


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Jan 2008 às 22:49)

boas

bom ano de 1985 para todos

de cama a curar a noite de fim ano  o vento aumentou de intensidade nestes ultimos minutos, já se vê umas bandas de precipitação no radar a chegar .

vamos aguardar com calmex  

abracex


----------



## AnDré (2 Jan 2008 às 22:52)

Bem pessoal, aqui chove agora com bastante intensidade. Sempre tocada a vento!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2008 às 22:53)

Por aqui 1005hpa estou com 13.0ºC e alguma pingas.

BUMMMMMMMMMMM o vento acaba de estoirar por aqui.


----------



## GFVB (2 Jan 2008 às 22:58)

Por aqui já está bastante vento, com rajadas consideráveis. A chuva também já apareceu, ainda que um pouco envergonhada.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 23:06)

Por aqui a pressão vai nos 1007hPa, a temperatura nos 6,6ºC e a maior rajada para já foi de 16,2Km/h, mas nota-se que o vento tem aumentado na última hora.


----------



## iceworld (2 Jan 2008 às 23:06)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bom ano de 1985 para todos
> 
> ...



Ainda assim??
Por acaso não trabalhas lá prós lados do IM??


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 23:09)

Eu estou com 1006 hPa, 9.4ºC, céu encoberto c/ base das nuvens a uns 700...uma acalmia estranha.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 23:10)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Vivo no pinheiro manso! Mas é engraçado pq vi a granizada às 8:30 aqui em casa ainda,depois fui pa faculdade e ao meio dia caiu a tal 2ª granizada por la...A minha mae que esteve em casa, disse que ao meio dia aqui a volta d casa tb n caiu nada, e caiu dps as 4:00 ou 4:30 quando na zona do s. joao a essa hra tava td calmo..!Sao fenomenos engraçados...em tao curta distancia, diferenças tao grandes!



Tás mto perto da Foz....!!!!


----------



## jPdF (2 Jan 2008 às 23:11)

Coimbra:
Pressão nos 1005 hPa 
Temperatura nos 11.1ºC 
Aguaceiros Fortes 
Vento Moderado a Forte


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2008 às 23:11)

1004hpa tem tijolos nos pés


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2008 às 23:11)

por aqui 1000.5, a estação acabou de dar alarme de storm  cai uma chuva muito miudinha, a temperatura é que está estagnada já algum tempo  6.9ºc


----------



## rogers (2 Jan 2008 às 23:19)

Sabem qual a situação meteorológica ideal para nevar cá em Portugal?

A corrente do golfo parar!

Cheers


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2008 às 23:24)

rogers disse:


> Sabem qual a situação meteorológica ideal para nevar cá em Portugal?
> 
> A corrente do golfo parar!
> 
> Cheers





Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii onde foste tocar ela já anda gága  talvez os seus efeitos já se estejam a sentir  

Já esteve bemmmmmmm mais longe de parar...mais uns 10 anitos.


----------



## Ledo (2 Jan 2008 às 23:26)

Já levo 998hPa de pressão e segundo o METAR de Pedras Rubras a velocidade média do vento é de 43Km/h e a rajada máxima foi de 63Km/h!


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2008 às 23:27)

barreira dos 1000hpa ultrapassada neste momento 999.8hpa a temperatura e que não desce 6.8ºc


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2008 às 23:28)

Por aqui, o vento já vai soprando de sudoeste com alguma intensidade e tenho clima tropical sigo com 15.7ºC  eu também quero chuva, vento e um granizo não são só vocês e claro trovoadas também, pronto já fiz a macumba agora o São Pedro faz o resto


----------



## AnDré (2 Jan 2008 às 23:30)

rogers disse:


> Sabem qual a situação meteorológica ideal para nevar cá em Portugal?
> 
> A corrente do golfo parar!
> 
> Cheers



Se a corrente do Golfo parasse, e segundo o meu professor de Geoquimica, a temperatura média em Lisboa passava dos 17ºC para os 7ºC...


----------



## Agreste (2 Jan 2008 às 23:30)

Mais chuva a caminho.  O mar ainda não deu mostras dos tais 5/6 metros.
Não tem havido de momento actividade eléctrica, nem no radar do IM nem pela descrição do pessoal...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2008 às 23:31)

Boa noite, por cá a minha estação já deu o alarme de pressao em queda... desde hoje há meia-noite, ja desceu 10 hPa estão agora *1003 hPa*, a temperatura continua a subir... 13,6ºC... não era suposto estar a vir uma massa de ar frio? Espero que ao menos quando ela chegar as temperaturas descam...
O vento está bastante forte... talvez com rajadas na ordem dos 45 km/h... tudo abana... Talvez esta noite o vento leve as duas arvores *mortas* que o senhor presidente da junta mandou aqui plantar... a humidade está os 87%


----------



## Snow (2 Jan 2008 às 23:32)

E o frigorifico? nunca mais abre

é que assim não tem muita piada


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2008 às 23:36)

Snow disse:


> E o frigorifico? nunca mais abre
> 
> é que assim não tem muita piada



Só depois da chuva é que vem o frio.



AnDré disse:


> Se a corrente do Golfo parasse, e segundo o meu professor de Geoquimica, a temperatura média em Lisboa passava dos 17ºC para os 7ºC...



E o pessoal do Norte vinha para o sul é que seria bonito ter ai os glaciares á porta de casa  daria cá um conflito mundial e pêras.


----------



## iceworld (2 Jan 2008 às 23:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> E o pessoal do Norte vinha para o sul é que seria bonito ter ai os glaciares á porta de casa  daria cá um conflito mundial e pêras.



A frase que vai marcar Janeiro de 2018

"Devido aos glaciares a população do Norte do país..."


----------



## Snow (2 Jan 2008 às 23:42)

Parece que as temperaturas tão a querer começar a descer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2008 às 23:43)

iceworld disse:


> A frase que vai marcar Janeiro de 2018
> 
> "Devido aos glaciares a população do Norte do país..."



Eu não quero aqui ninguém no Algarve  para isso já basta o Verão com o pessoal todo cá ainda inclinam mais o país


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2008 às 23:44)

iceworld disse:


> A frase que vai marcar Janeiro de 2018
> 
> "Devido aos glaciares a população do Norte do país..."



É é 2018 não se ponham a pau que é já amanhã isto o clima pode mudar com um estalar de dedos... mas ainda estamos no holocénico o clima tá a dormir isto de viver em periodos inter-glaciares dá sono  nós não sabemos o que é a natureza e a terra no seu estado mais "malandreco" 



Por aqui 1003.3hpa o vento está moderado 13.2ºC.


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Jan 2008 às 23:44)

boas





abraço


----------



## squidward (2 Jan 2008 às 23:45)

aqui a temperatura tem andado muito irregular. Pois baixou para os +13,2ºC, manteve-se durante + de meia-hora e agora subi de novo para os +13,3ºC ja começo a nao entender

entretanto tem estado muito vento e alguma chuva


----------



## Ledo (2 Jan 2008 às 23:48)

Chove torrencialmente aqui! Temp 11,7ºC e a começar a descer. O vento sopra forte!!!!

Falam das EMAS do IM mas as do INM também não funcionam a 100%:

Em Leon a pressao marca 896mb

http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/tobsr/emas.html


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2008 às 23:49)

Agreste disse:


> O mar ainda não deu mostras dos tais 5/6 metros.



As boias do IH de Faro e Sines estão offline, mas esta de Leixões já regista dados interessantes:

*Bóia:  Leixões    - último registo
Data:  2008-01-02 Hora:  22:30*
Altura significativa 	*5.88 	 m*
Altura máxima 	*9.04 	 m*
Período médio 	8.4 	 s
Período máximo observado 	15.6 	 s
Período onda de altura máx.   	13.3 	 s
Direcção da ondulação 	WNW 	 
Temperatura da água 	14.7 	 ºC

http://www.hidrografico.pt/wwwbd/Boias/BoiasUltimoRegisto.asp?NoBoia=4


----------



## martinus (2 Jan 2008 às 23:51)

Olá!
Em Braga comecou agora a trovoar. A chuva ouve-se a estalar nas vidraças e segundo a estação do WeatherUnderground mais próxima de mim (Rua da Boavista), a pressão está nos 994 milibares, a temperatura nos 11 C.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 23:52)

Aqui também começou a descer, agora 6,1ºC e 1006hPa.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 23:54)

1004 hPa


----------



## rogers (2 Jan 2008 às 23:55)

O que chove aqui!!!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2008 às 23:55)

Vince disse:


> As boias do IH de Faro e Sines estão offline, mas esta de Leixões já regista dados interessantes:
> 
> *Bóia:  Leixões    - último registo
> Data:  2008-01-02 Hora:  22:30*
> ...



Pois é, Vince é pena as bóias de Faro e Sines estarem offline porque no último evento a ondulação teve picos de 9 metros registados pela bóia de Faro, irra até a Marinha não tem bóias em condições


----------



## byside (2 Jan 2008 às 23:57)

alto temporal que senti agora. chiça


----------



## jPdF (2 Jan 2008 às 23:58)

Em Coimbra chove agora com mais intensidade...Tem vindo a aumentar gradualmente, deve estar a aproximar-se a mancha amarela que se vê no radar do IM...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Jan 2008 às 23:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pois é, Vince é pena as bóias de Faro e Sines estarem offline porque no último evento a ondulação teve picos de 9 metros registados pela bóia de Faro, irra até a Marinha não tem bóias em condições



Tentem consultar as sub-barras da regiao...

Boas noites..

V.R.S.A

O vento sopra com alguma intensidade e sentem-se algumas rajadas mais fortes.. mas so começou á pouco tempo!!

Nada de chuva nem faisca...

Continuo á espera da festa que para mim so la para as 4h da matina


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2008 às 00:00)

Aqui esta ela em plena aproximação para aterragem...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2008 às 00:03)

Ve-se bem como a primeira linha de insbilidade esta a ganhar força á medida que vem para SE!!

Acho que todas as linhas de instabilidade que passarem por nos esta devera ser a mais fraca...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2008 às 00:06)

]ToRnAdO[;53687 disse:
			
		

> Tentem consultar as sub-barras da regiao...



Qual o endereço Tornado?

Bom, a minha estação desde das 22 horas até agora já tocou o alarme de tempestade 2 vezes como avisa 6 a 8 horas antes do evento  e a tendência desde das 20 horas tem a seta para baixo não muda


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2008 às 00:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Qual o endereço Tornado?
> 
> Bom, a minha estação desde das 22 horas até agora já tocou o alarme de tempestade 2 vezes como avisa 6 a 8 horas antes do evento  e a tendência desde das 20 horas tem a seta para baixo não muda




Nao tenho endereço nenhum agora para te dar...da-me um tempo e ja te dou!!

Aqui tambem... e ouvindo vento como esta agora ele proprio diz isso!!


----------



## rogers (3 Jan 2008 às 00:09)

Ventania Tamanha que até fiquei sem 3G durante 3min. Deve está a dar umas rajadas de 90Km/h!


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2008 às 00:09)

Aqui no lugar arrojado, vai tudo pelo ar!
O vento sopra fortissimo!!!


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 00:09)

martinus disse:


> Olá!
> Em Braga comecou agora a trovoar. A chuva ouve-se a estalar nas vidraças e segundo a estação do WeatherUnderground mais próxima de mim (Rua da Boavista), a pressão está nos 994 milibares, a temperatura nos 11 C.



Está mesmo a trovejar aí ?

PS:Também não está correcta essa pressão, que entretanto já vai nos 992.8hPa nessa estação. Está uns bons 2/3Hpa abaixo da realidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 00:10)

Este é o chamdo BUMMMM atmosférico (na minha gíria) ou então despressurização 





Neste momento 1002.3hpa o vento está moderado e estão 13.3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2008 às 00:10)

byside disse:


> alto temporal que senti agora. chiça



Podes crer eu tambem a senti.... a temperatura desce muito lentamente *10,7ºC*

PS: Ja agora de que parte de Gaia es???


----------



## thunder-storm (3 Jan 2008 às 00:11)

boas noites...

em coimbra vive-se um autêntico temporal...frio..muita chuva e vento muito forte....com têndencia a intensificar-se...já dura à cerca de 1 hora...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2008 às 00:13)

Bóia:  Faro    - último registo
Data:  2007-12-31 Hora:  10:02
Altura significativa 	0.33 	 m
Altura máxima 	0.48 	 m
Período médio 	5.2 	 s
Período máximo observado 	13.3 	 s
Período onda de altura máx.   	11.7 	 s
Direcção da ondulação 	WSW 	 
Temperatura da água 	17.3 	 ºC


Muito frakinho!!

http://www.hidrografico.pt/wwwbd/Boias/BoiasUltimoRegisto.asp?NoBoia=20


----------



## Nuno (3 Jan 2008 às 00:17)

Pressão 1002 hp  14.3ºC  Vento forte com alguma chuvita


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2008 às 00:19)

Bem malta vou dormir que amanha começam as rotinas

Estao 10,6ºC e o vento e a chuva pararam


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 00:19)

por aki chova fortíssima ate da para ver na webcam  pressão 998.3 temp 6.9ºc estável


----------



## filipept (3 Jan 2008 às 00:20)

Parece que vai entrar mais por Portugal do que o previsto...


----------



## GranNevada (3 Jan 2008 às 00:22)

> Está mesmo a trovejar aí ?
> 
> PS:Também não está correcta essa pressão, que entretanto já vai nos 992.8hPa nessa estação



Houve 1 relâmpago , seguido de um pequeno trovão , às 23.46 h..

Os meus dois barómetros marcam ambos 995,1 Hpa , com tendência a descer .

PS - Agora está tudo mais calmo - pouca chuva , vento fraco e nada de


----------



## Santos (3 Jan 2008 às 00:23)

Muito vento e chuva por aqui também.
1004 hPa
12.4ºC


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2008 às 00:25)

Chuva e vento cada vez mais forte em Coimbra...


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 00:28)

]ToRnAdO[;53687 disse:
			
		

> Tentem consultar as sub-barras da regiao...



Elas estão lá, eu disse offline mas devia ter dito que não estão a actualizar. A informação é do dia 31 de Dezembro.




			
				]ToRnAdO[;53698 disse:
			
		

> Bóia:  Faro    - *último registo
> Data:  2007-12-31 Hora:  10:02*
> Altura significativa 	0.33 	 m
> Altura máxima 	0.48 	 m
> ...


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 00:30)

quero é que a frente passe bem rápido pois quero ver é outro tipo de precipitação nunca mais entra o ar frio


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2008 às 00:33)

Vince disse:


> Elas estão lá, eu disse offline mas devia ter dito que não estão a actualizar. A informação é do dia 31 de Dezembro.



Nem reparei...mas essa pagina tinha antigamente as sub-barras, foi que achei estranho...

  Bom reparo!! sorry


----------



## thunder-storm (3 Jan 2008 às 00:33)

jPdF disse:


> Chuva e vento cada vez mais forte em Coimbra...



uma noite de inverno à antiga diria eu...


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2008 às 00:35)

spiritmind disse:


> quero é que a frente passe bem rápido pois quero ver é outro tio de precipitação nunca mais entra o ar frio



Por mim bem que a frente estacionava aqui durante muito muito tempo.
Estou a adorar o vendaval que vai lá fora e a chuva que ele traz!


----------



## filipept (3 Jan 2008 às 00:35)

spiritmind disse:


> quero é que a frente passe bem rápido pois quero ver é outro tio de precipitação nunca mais entra o ar frio



Vão ter sorte por ai, parece que não mudará muito a trajectoria (como aconteceu á outra)


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2008 às 00:36)

thunder-storm disse:


> uma noite de inverno à antiga diria eu...



É mesmo...
Hoje ninguém dorme!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 00:37)

O litoral centro deve ser o primeiro a ver o frio  aqui para Lisboa talvez só daqui a mais 1h30 ou 2 horas.


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 00:37)

filipept disse:


> Vão ter sorte por ai, parece que não mudará muito a trajectoria (como aconteceu á outra)



eu diria que ela mergulhou de uma maneira que não estava prevista nos modelos  vamos ver como vai ser a manha e inicio de tarde que deve coincidir com a chegada dos aguaceiros que podem ser de neve


----------



## Snow (3 Jan 2008 às 00:42)

Por aqui o vento aumentou consideravelmente, mas o raio da temperatura não há modo de descer.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2008 às 00:42)

Energia eólica no nosso país ao rubro!! 
E o vendaval prossegue


----------



## GranNevada (3 Jan 2008 às 00:43)

Por aqui está tudo cada vez mais calmo : nada de chuva , vento fraco e só a pressão é que segue em queda - 994,0 Hpa agora mesmo .
Quanto ao frio e à neve para amanhã , vejo muito pouco frio em altitude , mas mesmo assim vou dar uma voltinha até aos 1200 m. para ver que tal


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 00:43)

Snow disse:


> Por aqui o vento aumentou consideravelmente, mas o raio da temperatura não há modo de descer.



Só depois da valente chuva e muito vento é que o frio aparece 

Acho que vamos atingir as máximas de hoje agora.


----------



## Maeglin (3 Jan 2008 às 00:47)

Bem ,lá em cima anda animado


----------



## thunder-storm (3 Jan 2008 às 00:53)

chove torrencialmecnte em coimbra...


----------



## Santos (3 Jan 2008 às 00:55)

O vento neste momento por aqui é tremendo.........


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2008 às 00:59)

Aqui também
O meu jardim já está submerso!


----------



## Nuno (3 Jan 2008 às 01:00)

spiritmind disse:


> eu diria que ela mergulhou de uma maneira que não estava prevista nos modelos  vamos ver como vai ser a manha e inicio de tarde que deve coincidir com a chegada dos aguaceiros que podem ser de neve



A depressão entrou muito mais para sul do que estava previsto por todos os modelos, é por isso que ja tenho 1000.5 hpa, vento fortíssimo, com rajadas entre os 60 km/h..e chuva ta mesmo a chegar atenção esta noite promete


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2008 às 01:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> O litoral centro deve ser o primeiro a ver o frio  aqui para Lisboa talvez só daqui a mais 1h30 ou 2 horas.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 01:00)

Esta frente não é grande foguete mas até mostra alguma simpatia...por aqui alguma chuva mas muito ventoooo os caixotes já andam a passear pela rua e os carros mais leves abanam...


----------



## filipept (3 Jan 2008 às 01:01)

Para o meio dia do dia de hoje:

500




850




acumulado 1h (chuva)


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2008 às 01:02)

thunder-storm disse:


> chove torrencialmecnte em coimbra...



A minha rua parece um rio...


----------



## filipept (3 Jan 2008 às 01:03)

Agora calculem as cotas


----------



## Santos (3 Jan 2008 às 01:03)

Abriram-se todas as portas do céu ...


----------



## thunder-storm (3 Jan 2008 às 01:06)

jPdF disse:


> A minha rua parece um rio...



acabou de passar aqui o Noé ....


----------



## Santos (3 Jan 2008 às 01:09)

A temperatura começa a descer, passou de 12,6C para 10.9ºC e a pressão baixou para os 1001 hPa


----------



## Snow (3 Jan 2008 às 01:09)

mas que surpresas. afinal acho que vamos ter um episódio memorável.

A depressão entrou bem mais abaixo do que o previsto, e o frio poderá ser maior do que o previsto.

Depois do vento e da chuva, que venha muita neve


----------



## Nuno (3 Jan 2008 às 01:12)

Começou o Temporal em Setúbal, vento fortíssimo, incrível, agora aqi so para de mnha enquanto chover no norte, chove aqui tbm


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2008 às 01:15)

acabei de fazer um video só para voces..
vou passar pó computador e já vos mando..


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 01:16)

filipept disse:


> Agora calculem as cotas



800m


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2008 às 01:16)

V.R.S.A

Raj Max: 60.1km/h  (houve agora outra 60.6)

Pressao: 1009.6

Vento medio: 38km/h

Aguaceiros rapidos e passageiros...

Continuo á espera que essa mancha de agua vire para SE como é de lei!!

As antenas aki nao vao aguentar


TROVOADA MALTA??


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 01:17)

Agora chove torrencialmente aqui, até dispararam alarmes de carros....


----------



## adiabático (3 Jan 2008 às 01:18)

Vince disse:


> Agora chove torrencialmente aqui, até dispararam alarmes de carros....



Dilúvio em Oeiras!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 01:18)

Aqui uma ventania e uma chuva upa upa não me lembro de nada assim 

Rajada de 56.9 km/h até agora 5 mm.


----------



## rijo (3 Jan 2008 às 01:18)

Vince disse:


> Agora chove torrencialmente aqui, até dispararam alarmes de carros....



Eu tive de fechar os estores aqui em Queluz...

Uma rajada ia levanto os toldos das lojas....


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 01:22)

O ar frio  já chegou  11.3ºC estavam cerca de 14.1ºC.


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Jan 2008 às 01:22)

boas

chegou aqui  mas tocada a vento forte  que isto nem de chapéu de chuva  

abraços


----------



## rijo (3 Jan 2008 às 01:27)

Que significa estas mudanças de direcção de vento e esta descida abrupta da pressão? e aumento de velocidade de vento...


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2008 às 01:29)

AnDré disse:


> acabei de fazer um video só para voces..
> vou passar pó computador e já vos mando..



Cá está ele:


Não dá para ouvir por causa do vento, mas havia uma série de alarmes dos carros a tocar. E dois minutos depois a luz da rua foi-se.  Acho que deve ter sido do forte vento.

Entretanto tudo muito mais calmo. Chove "normal" agora, o vento sopra muito forte de oeste e a temperatura caiu dos 13,8ºC para os 10,9 agora, e a descer!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 01:30)

rijo disse:


> Que significa estas mudanças de direcção de vento e esta descida abrupta da pressão? e aumento de velocidade de vento...



Rijo esses dados são da minha estação  o problema do sensor do vento é que o prédio o tapa ele apenas apanha vento de norte este e oeste de sul não apanha que é de onde mais vem o vento...por isso é que as mudanças na direcção do vento são tão irregulares porque o vento tem um obstaculo a rajada que sentiste á bocado eu tambem senti foi fortissima deve ter sido uns 80 km/h mas como o prédio tá a fazer obstaculo não consegui registar melhor...mas em preve tanto o sensor da chuva como do vento vão mudar para o telhado do prédio.

Por aqui já acalmou um pouco já não chove mas o vento mantem-se 

Houve uma altura que até as janelas tremeram e a chuva tambem era muita 

6 mm ao todo eu desconfio um pouco do valor


----------



## Bgc (3 Jan 2008 às 01:30)

A confirmar-se essa entrada de ar frio que fará descer as cotas de neve, para que horas a maior probabilidade de nevar no interior norte e centro? Pela manhã?


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2008 às 01:31)

Aqui em Coimbra chove continuamente à duas horas...a pressão situa-se nos 1001hPa e pela estação do Weather Underground em S. Silvestre a cerca de 7Km de Coimbra já caíram só em hora e meia 13.0mm...


----------



## Nuno (3 Jan 2008 às 01:33)

Wind: SSW at 41 km/h, 67 km/h gusts
Visibility: 5000m
Pressure: 1000.0 mb


Chove forte e feio e o vento esse é brutal


----------



## rijo (3 Jan 2008 às 01:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui já acalmou um pouco já não chove mas o vento mantem-se
> 
> Houve uma altura que até as janelas tremeram e a chuva tambem era muita
> 
> 6 mm ao todo eu desconfio um pouco do valor




Curiosamente o vento parou....


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 01:38)

rijo disse:


> Curiosamente o vento parou....



Ainda se encontra um pouco moderado  a chuva tambem ainda é alguma mas penso que ainda vem ai mais qualquer coisita.


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2008 às 01:42)

Penso que será este o trajecto com que a massa de ar frio frio entrará em Portugal... Com essa massa virá também menos pluviosidade e ventos não tão fortes, como agora que derivam principalmente da instabilidade desta frente...
Será isto... se estiver a dizer babuzeiras alguém que me corrija sff...


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Jan 2008 às 01:45)

rijo disse:


> Curiosamente o vento parou....



Choveu torrencialmente em Lisboa ainda há pouco , com muito vento. Este vento deve-se à passagem de uma linha de instabilidade.
O vento parou e a pressão continua a cair. O centro da depressão aproxima-se de nós e as isóbaras já não estão tão juntas, daí o enfraquecimento do vento. Quando passar outra linha de instabilidade vamos ter mais ventania.

Pois é, parece que o bom tempo não vai durar muito. Creio que para sábado já há uma "pioria" do tempo, com diminuição significativa da precipitação, devido ao avizinhar de um anticiclone  (mais outro )


----------



## Nuno (3 Jan 2008 às 01:50)

Tou sem luz onde mor isto é medonho, chuva fortssima vento forte, portas a abanar, alarmes a tokar,


----------



## Nuno (3 Jan 2008 às 01:51)

passei de 14.5 pa 12.5 ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2008 às 01:54)

Nuno disse:


> Tou sem luz onde mor isto é medonho, chuva fortssima vento forte, portas a abanar, alarmes a tokar,



Eu também fiquei sem luz lá fora, mas já voltou...

A temperatura caiu dos 13,7ºC para os 10,6ºC... Mas Agora já está outra vez a subir... 11,0ºC agora.
O vento diminuiu de intensidade, mas ainda moderado a forte de WSW, e chove moderadamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 01:54)

Nuno disse:


> Tou sem luz onde mor isto é medonho, chuva fortssima vento forte, portas a abanar, alarmes a tokar,



Já passei por isso Nuno aqui força vais ser vivo dessa  porque vem ai mais 1000  aqui algumas luzes dos candeiros tambem pifaram.

Por aqui 11.3ºC pressão irregular 1000hpa vento moderado.


----------



## Nuno (3 Jan 2008 às 01:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já passei por isso Nuno aqui força vais ser vivo dessa  porque vem ai mais 1000  aqui algumas luzes dos candeiros tambem
> pifaram.
> 
> Por aqui 11.3ºC pressão irregular 1000hpa vento moderado.



é preciso é calma


----------



## Bgc (3 Jan 2008 às 01:57)

FENÓMENOS ADVERSOS EN ZAMORA
02:50 HORA OFICIAL DEL 03/01/2008

FENÓMENOS PREVISTOS

Fenómeno(1) - Nevadas.
                            Acumulación de nieve: 20 cm.
Nivel: naranja.
Ámbito geográfico: Zamora (Sanabria).
Hora de comienzo: 00:00 hora oficial del 03/01/2008.
Hora de finalización: 00:00 hora oficial del 04/01/2008.
Probabilidad: 10%-40%.

También hay fenómenos en nivel de alerta amarillo en Zamora.


----------



## rufer (3 Jan 2008 às 01:58)

Por aqui chove furiosamente. O vento não está muito forte. 
Temp. 10ºC
Pressão 999.6.


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 01:58)

bem esta aki a cair uma granizada meus deus


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 02:01)

Xiiiiiii 999hpa  chuva e vento a regressar.


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 02:03)

aki já ouve estragos  cabos de telefone completamente em baixo, vento forte


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 02:03)

Continua a chover muito,o vento é fraco a moderado e a temp. começou agora a descer 11.6º 
Vou dormir


----------



## Nuno (3 Jan 2008 às 02:09)

Rel Humidity: 100%
Wind: WSW at 67 km/h, 91 km/h gusts
Visibility: 2000m
Pressure: 999 hpa

O bixo ta aqui


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 02:12)

Foi linda a passagem da frente 

A estação de Oeiras do FSL regista já 20mm desde as 00:00, sendo que a maior parte foi em 15/20m, com um caudal que chegou durante 5 minutos aos 95mm/h.

Espectacular queda da temperatura também, mas atenção que o grosso da queda pode ter sido devido à precipitação intensa. Vamos ver se será ou não da massa de ar.






















O dilúvio acabou mas de vez em quando vem uma ou outra rajada de vento fortissima.
Pelo radar dá ideia que noutros locais mais a norte foi mais intenso ainda do que aqui.


----------



## Bgc (3 Jan 2008 às 02:14)

*Vince*, e neve para o Nordeste?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 02:16)

Vocês são muitooooo boas pessoas mas eu vou mas é deitar-me e andar ás voltas na cama com o barulho do vento e ansioso de vir ao forum...

Mas tem de ser até amanhã malta Janeiro começou agora vamos ter muito disto  fiquem bem 

Cuidado o vento ainda levam com alguma saco plático na cara  e depois assustam-se e caem pela janela abaixo...

Vá fuii


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2008 às 02:27)

MALTA AKILO É TUDO PARA MIM:

JA VIRAM OS RADARES DAS 2H (LOULE E CORUCHE)

http://www.meteo.pt/resou...plKAl/lis080103020026.jpg   --CORUCHE

http://www.meteo.pt/resou...nbEoM/far080103020016.jpg   --LOULE

Isto é tudo pa mim???

Houve uma intensificaçao da linha de instabilidade...

Isto hoje faz estragos...

Neste momento vento forte... e pressao nos 1006.7 a descer


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2008 às 02:35)

Aqui em Oeiras a temperatura caiu de 14.3ºC para 10.5ºC durante o temporal. Agora acalmou e a temperatura subiu, neste momento tenho 11.3ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2008 às 03:05)

1005.9

Rajada max 63.0km/h

Ela esta a chegar em força...(Radar IM)


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2008 às 03:09)

]ToRnAdO[;53778 disse:
			
		

> 1005.9
> 
> Rajada max 63.0km/h
> 
> Ela esta a chegar em força...(Radar IM)



Por aqui já pouco resta de chuva...
11.6ºC
ToRnAdO prepare-te que a chuva deve estar quase a chegar aí e não é pouca


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2008 às 03:14)

E parece que vem mais forte para estes lados...

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/GPaBNXcyhdJHJuCSGNvs/far080103023016.jpg


----------



## Maeglin (3 Jan 2008 às 03:21)

Alguem leva uma lanterna ao HotSpot ? 
Acho que ele ficou sem luz 

Tenho que o convencer a comprar uma Ups


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2008 às 03:23)

Maeglin disse:


> Alguem leva uma lanterna ao HotSpot ?
> Acho que ele ficou sem luz
> 
> Tenho que o convencer a comprar uma Ups




Por falar nisso estou a ter falhas de luz e vento cada vez mais forte...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2008 às 03:29)

Actualizo...

1004.8

Rajada Maxima: 68km/h

Nada de chuva e vento cada vez mais forte..mas ja nao falta muito... segundo radar...

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/cDLyHTjVzNCIQjLXaaya/far080103030015.jpg


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 03:29)

Maeglin disse:


> Alguem leva uma lanterna ao HotSpot ?
> Acho que ele ficou sem luz
> 
> Tenho que o convencer a comprar uma Ups



Já tinha reparado há bocado, o site está em baixo e a estação dele morreu em pleno combate com a frente, à 01:40, logo após registar a rajada mais intensa de 64.4km/h.






http://meteomoita.dyndns.biz/
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMOITAMO1


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2008 às 03:32)

Começou Aqui...

Chove Com Intensidade!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2008 às 03:45)

Após alguma acalmia, voltou o vento com rajadas algo fortes e a chuva.
Este dia está a ser bonito !


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 03:53)

o ar frio está a começar a entrar após a passagem da frente neste momento a temperatura já indica uma tendência de descida 5.6ºc
bem so vou ver a saida das 00h dos modelos e vou -me deitar 
ate amanha


----------



## I_Pereira (3 Jan 2008 às 04:06)

Aah o belo som da trovoada... lá se foram os meus planos de ir dormir não tão tarde


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2008 às 07:55)

Eu tenho a ups e o pc aguenta-se. O modem da cabovisao e que não esta lá ligado e quando volta a luz não funciona sempre.

11,0 mm durante a noite (max 76 mm/hora à *01:37*)

e a rajada máxima foi de *70,8 km/h* à *01:36*

Tudo isto pouco depois de faltar a luz  perderam em directo.

Tenho que comprar outra ups para o modem


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2008 às 08:10)

Hoje aqui hoje foi uma loucura, nunca pensei...

Quando me despedi ontem disparou o alarme na praia por causa do mar e para avisar os barco......

A 3h30 acordei com uma chova torrencial acompanhada de granizo e com 2 trovoes fortissimos....

E agora tambem chove torrencialmente e tambem ela acompanhada de granizo e com 2 trovoes fortes... com um temperatura supreendente de *7,8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2008 às 08:13)

Bom dia! Acabei de acordar com um vendaval ainda mais forte do que é costume!
Tenho os vidros das janelas quase a rebentar com a força do vento.
O céu está terrivelmente escuro. Acho que vem aí uma tromba de água brutal!


----------



## storm (3 Jan 2008 às 08:18)

Boas,

Malta esta noite por aqui foi infernal, vento super forte, chuva nem se fala (era com cada rajada de chuva parece que a barraca vinha abaixo, já a muito tempo que não ouvia chuva de tal intensidade).
Agora de manha veio dois trovões mas nada de muito preocupante(coisa fraca)(acabou de arrebentar agora um) e a ultima chuvada foi de granizo.

O céu está negro parece carvão (ainda está a chegar, vem do lado do Montejunto) e a trovoada parece que vem animar 

Temperatura neste momento em 10.7ºC, e a estação a avisar thunderstorms (desde ontem de tarde que está nisto)

Mais dois trovões 


Cumps,


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 08:22)

Por aqui noite de muito vento e alguma chuva...e algum granizo.

Acordei agora com a força do vento  e tambem a chuva tenho ao tdo 9 mm.

Rajada máxima até agora 60.5 km/h.

O dia vai ter muita surpresa.

Gosto bastante da formação que se está a desenvolver á minha frente daqui a bocado levanta-se vento para a puxar e cai pedra.


----------



## storm (3 Jan 2008 às 08:31)

Esqueçam o post da pouco onde dizia do Montejunto, vem de outra direcção,Óbidos mais precisamente do lado do mar, vem tão negro que quando fui ver a rua até me arrepiei.
Acho que trás com ela a célula da trovoada, é com cada trovão., epa vai mesmo passar aqui por cima 
Não está para brincadeiras

Granizooooo, está noite neste momento 

Cumps,


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2008 às 08:32)

E depois deste aguaceiro a temperatura, nesta região amena do país, caíu para os 8,9ºC! Estou com a minima do dia...
Talvez neve >900m??


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2008 às 08:35)

Nao para de trovejar  e alguma chuva mas sem vento com 8,5ºC
Mais de caminho foi ficar sem luz cada vez que dao um trovao a televisao quase se apaga

PS: esqueci-me de referir que ontem o vento esteve muito forte


----------



## storm (3 Jan 2008 às 08:46)

Pronto já passou,  isto hoje está a ficar animado.

E lá vem ai outra carga de nuvens, branca por cima e negra por baixo (parece um bolo), esperar para ver o que reserva.

Cumps,


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 09:22)

Bom dia a todos,
Algumas notícias que acabei de ouvir:

- A circulação de comboios urbanos na região do Porto está com muitos atrasos devido à queda de uma catenária pelas 07:40 da manhã na zona de Espinho devido ao mau tempo. 
- Uma família de 4 pessoas nas Fontainhas,em Gaia,teve que ser realojada. Os bombeiros tveram que atender dezenas de chamadas.
- Queda de árvore de grande porte no acesso da A1 na rotunda de Santo Ovídeo
- Também na Maia condicionamento de trânsto na Rua do Souto devido ao mau tempo.
- Distrito de Santarém com algumas estradas condicionadas devido à queda de muitas árvores


----------



## jpmartins (3 Jan 2008 às 09:24)

Bom dia
Por aqui a noite teve mta chuva, por vezes mto forte, o vento foi moderado.
Neste momento está a trovejar, a coisa promete.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 09:30)

Por aqui caiu uma ligeira granizada  muita chuva e algum vento...agora está a voltar á carga outra vez 





Á bocadinho o granizo  podia era ter sido maiorzito mas o dia ainda não acabou


----------



## mocha (3 Jan 2008 às 09:30)

bom dia pessoal, isto anda animado, por aqui neste momento não chove, mas o ceu ta mt nublado, neste momento 11ºC
aqui as 8.30 tb parecia noite, até olhei pro relogio duas vezes pra confirmar a hora, acabou por cair um aguaceiro, mas nada de granizo.


----------



## karkov (3 Jan 2008 às 09:32)

bom dia... ao sair de Guimarães 6º e chuva moderada... ao chegar a braga 5º e chuva fraca... será que é hoje que as terras altas se cobrem de neve? depois de ter estado em Montalegre a 25/12 e a 1/1 e pelo menos no 2ª dia ter tudo para a apanhar uns flocos (0.5º com chuva) e nada, eu ando descrente...


----------



## filipept (3 Jan 2008 às 09:52)

Bom dia,

Por aqui choveu bastante de noite (pela minha medição 30mm, este episodio já vai com 55mm (não é estação automática)) e foi acompanhada de trovoada e vento muito forte. Aliás, depois de estar aqui no forum até ás tantas ainda fui acordado pelo fenomeno


----------



## GranNevada (3 Jan 2008 às 10:02)

Ponto da situação : uma frente "normaleja" , como era de esperar pelo menos por aqui .
1 relâmpago às 04 h. da matina e um aguaceiro com algum granizo às 08 h.
Quanto à neve , e como dizia ontem , vejo pouco frio em altitude .
A situação é esta : a 1200 m. de altitude ( Pitões ) choveu toda a noite e início de manhã com alguma trovoada . Há cerca de meia hora caíu um aguaceiro que deixou tudo esbranquiçado , mas muito pouca neve .
Mesmo nos picos mais altos do Gerês a neve não parece ser muita , embora já haja acumulação .

Agora , incursão ao mar


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 10:04)

Bom dia pessoal. 
Choveu e granizou bastante durante a noite, acompanhada de vento e de um forte trovão.
 Por volta das 9:00 da manha nevava misturada com chuva. Neste momento graniza.
Já consigo ver neve nos montes mesmo por cima de lORIGA, sensivelmente nos 1100m. Sigo com 3,7º C


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 10:10)

Mais algumas notícias ouvidas na TSF a acrescentar às de há bocado

- Setubal, escola primária está encerrada pois ficou com telhado destruido, o mesmo sucedeu a várias casas de habitação.
- Coimbra também com algumas estradas condicionadas devido à queda de árvores

*
- A circulação de comboios urbanos na região do Porto está com muitos atrasos devido à queda de uma catenária pelas 07:40 da manhã na zona de Espinho devido ao mau tempo.
- Uma família de 4 pessoas nas Fontainhas,em Gaia,teve que ser realojada. Os bombeiros tveram que atender dezenas de chamadas.
- Queda de árvore de grande porte no acesso da A1 na rotunda de Santo Ovídeo
- Também na Maia condicionamento de trânsto na Rua do Souto devido ao mau tempo.
- Distrito de Santarém com algumas estradas condicionadas devido à queda de muitas árvores


----------



## Serrano (3 Jan 2008 às 10:13)

Aguaceiros fortes na Covilhã, com 5.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. É visível neve acumulada a partir dos 1.200/1.300 metros...


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 10:24)

Neste momento estão 9.6º de temp. com o céu muito escuro e os aguaceiros continuam sendo que o último foi de granizo! 
23.0mm precipitação do dia (Estação de s. silvestre)
39.0mm a acumulada
Tb se ouviu trovoada


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jan 2008 às 10:26)

Aqui por São Miguel, manhã de sol com céu pouco nublado e 12,9ºC de minima. De salientar apenas a forte ondulação entre 6 a 7 metros em todas as ilhas.


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2008 às 10:43)

Bom dia a todos!

A minha estação está de novo no activo, fiz uma instalação provisória que resistiu bem a esta noite caótica!

A noite foi marcada pelo vento e chuva fortes! O ponto alto da festa deu-se ás 4 da manhã onde acordei com trovoada e o barulho da chuva! Enfim, uma noite do mais agradável possível 

Por agora aguaceiros e a trovoada voltou a sentir-se há pouco...

Ás 8 da manhã registava *8,2ºC* e durante a noite o sensor registou *7,9ºC*. A minha pressão está desregulada porque voltei a ligar o aparelho (ás 8h marcava 1001 hPa). Quis acertar os valores mas o site do IM parece estar em baixo... Se alguém possuir o valor da pressão para Coimbra ás 8h ficava muito agradecido! 

Abraços


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 10:44)

Não se se repararam, mas a depressão já está em fase de enchimento, umas largas horas antes do que estava previsto nos run's de ontem até às 18z, em que a pressão supostamente desceria até ao princípio da tarde de hoje.

No run do GFS das 00z já tem a situação parecida com o que está agora suceder, com a pressão a subir muito mais cedo, a partir das 5/6h da manhã. O GFS com a actualização continua a indicar ondulação de 9m nalguns locais, mas acredito mais na previsão do IM, um pouco menos.

O frio provavelmente também para pouco vai servir, à excepção das terras mais altas. Salva-se o granizo que vai continuar a marcar presença de forma fugaz e localizada em muitas zonas. Na minha opinião de leigo, penso que a temperatura da água do mar, alta para a época, pode ter tido um papel decisivo e ter baralhado um pouco os modelos nos dias anteriores, provocando mais convecção, daí haver mais precipitação do que se previa há uns dias atrás, convecção essa que mistura mais a massa de ar com mais humidade e calor, uma coisa que o Gerofil também falou ontem à noite. Mas isto é apenas um palpite de leigo e pouco entendido na matéria.

*Anomalia Temperatura Água *


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Jan 2008 às 10:50)

Olá a todos e bom ano! 

Pela Covilhã, cerca de 5 graus, chuva e vento moderados a forte, com a serra em redor bem branquinha. Cai uma chuva que era quase quase neve, mas não é ! 

Algum dos conterrâneos registou ocorrencia de neve por cá? 

abraço


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2008 às 10:55)

Vince disse:


> No run do GFS das 00z já tem a situação tal parecida com o que está agora suceder, com a pressão a subir muito mais cedo, a partir das 5/6h da manhã. O GFS com a actualização continua a indicar ondulação de 9m nalguns locais, mas acredito mais na previsão do IM, um pouco menos.



O mar está completamente caótico!
http://www.beachcam.pt/praias_beachcams.php?id=18


----------



## Mago (3 Jan 2008 às 10:55)

Bom Dia Pessoal
A pressão chegou a cair aos 995hpa
chuva forte durante varios periodos da noite
temperatura chegou a baixar aos 1,8ºC
agora estão 3ºC
Céu muito nublado
Chuva desde as 00h00 ( 38mm)
Velocidade max do vento(rajada) 51km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 11:00)

Vince disse:


> Na minha opinião de leigo, penso que a temperatura da água do mar, alta para a época, pode ter tido um papel decisivo e ter baralhado um pouco os modelos, provocando mais convecção, daí haver mais precipitação do que se previa há uns dias atrás, convecção essa que mistura mais a massa de ar com mais humidade e calor, uma coisa que o Gerofil também falou ontem à noite. Mas isto é apenas um palpite de leigo e pouco entendido na matéria.



Sim é provavel Vince a água tá-se a tornar "quente" no Inverno fria no Verão 

É o que dá a Corrente do Golfo andar com os copos


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2008 às 11:05)

Bom dia.

Por agora: 5,4ºC e céu nublado. Aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro.

Mínima de 4,1ºC


----------



## RMSSF (3 Jan 2008 às 11:07)

Bom dia,

Aqui por Fafe estão cerca de 8ºC e acabámos de ter uma sessão de cerca de 1 minuto de queda forte de saraiva miúda.

Rui

Edit: Entretanto a temperatura baixou abruptamente para os 7 ºC


----------



## rufer (3 Jan 2008 às 11:10)

Bom dia.
Por aqui estão 9.2ºC
Não chove mas deve estar para breve.
A pressão está nos 1001,4. mb.


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2008 às 11:12)

bom dia.

hoje ás 7 e meia da manhã, caiu uma boa chuvada no cartaxo (mas nada de granizo). As nuvens tem aspecto de Cumulonimbus mas ainda n vi Relampagos
No Carregado e que apanhei uma boa carga d´agua. E Aqui em Lx tb ja choveu bem (mas continuo sem vislumbrar granizo e trovoada )

hj a minima foi igual a de ontem +10,4ºC ....onde está o frio??


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 11:15)

Vamos lá cambada todos á molhada que isto é chuva total.....o radar tá com sarampo


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2008 às 11:23)

Esta manhã a 1300m.

Muito vento, nevoeiro e pouca neve.




O vento e o nevoeiro formaram bastante sincelo.


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2008 às 11:28)

Já consegui aceder ao site do IM...

Pormenor interessante é que as temperaturas de facto não desceram muito esta madrugada, mas tb é verdade que parecem não subir... Se houver restias de precipitação este fim de tarde/ noite poderá haver alguns fenómenos localizados de queda de neve a cotas relativamente "médias"... Mas isto é um mero palpite pessoal (não sou do IM, não quero ser, nem tenho o mínimo de competência para tal  )


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 11:33)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã a 1300m.
> Muito vento, nevoeiro e pouca neve.



Sempre em cima do acontecimento 



Dan disse:


>



Lindíssima fotografia !


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2008 às 11:40)

Acabei de chegar agora da escola, tivemos aula de educaçao fisica durante 45minutos e durante a aula chuvia intensamente e trovejava que ate a escola ficou sem luz no pavilhao de fisica....
Como a aula era de 90minutos a stora suspendeu-nos os ultimos 45minutos , nao havia condiçoes para continuar a aula

Quando sai da camioneta foi o diluvio chuva forte acompanhada por granizo


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2008 às 11:43)

Vince disse:


> Sempre em cima do acontecimento
> 
> Lindíssima fotografia !



Obrigado

Lá em cima, até em mim já se estava a formar sincelo


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2008 às 11:48)

Parece que temos muito mais frio a estas horas na atmosfera:
http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_sigwx_1070_100.jpg
Provavelmente regista-se já queda de neve em muitos sistemas montanhosos das regiões do norte e centro; a Madeira também não deve estar a passar ao lado desta situação ...
Em Estremoz houve chuva e vento forte por volta das 03h00; a pressão atmosférica baixou até aos 1003 hPa.
*Neste momento registam-se por aqui aguaceiros de granizo.*


----------



## jpaulov (3 Jan 2008 às 11:53)

na cidade de Bragança... nem chuva (durante a noite choveu um pouco, mas nada fora do normal), nem vento, nem neve, nem frio, nem nada!!!... se passou por aqui alguma coisa, eu não notei!!

isto é discriminação...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2008 às 12:06)

Possa mas que raio de depressão esta uns míseros aguaceiros 3 mm pode ter chovido mais já que o pluviometro voou literalmente ficando só a parte da balança, só não voou por inteiro que está preso à varanda, com o vento bastante forte de manhã ainda fez 4 trovões morridos  e nada mais um fiasco em relação aos outros eventos


----------



## filipept (3 Jan 2008 às 12:10)

Para mim, esta é a altura do dia com maiores possibilidades da cota ser mais baixa. Pessoal de Bragança mandem noticias...


----------



## rogers (3 Jan 2008 às 12:11)

> 6ª Feira, 4 de Janeiro de 2008
> *Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se muito nublado a partir*
> do final da tarde nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso
> Montejunto-Estrela.
> ...





Muito ou pouco nublado?


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2008 às 12:12)

Por cá tudo o que é Outdoor está virado para os avioes.

De resto precipitação para já 12,4 mm, normal. Granizo e trovoes népias.


----------



## RMSSF (3 Jan 2008 às 12:19)

RMSSF disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aqui por Fafe estão cerca de 8ºC e acabámos de ter uma sessão de cerca de 1 minuto de queda forte de saraiva miúda.
> 
> ...



Novamente cerca de 8 ºC e mais uma descarga de saraiva igual à anterior.

Rui


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 12:22)

Ficam estas duas fotos que tirei por volta das onze e meia, com os montes cobertos de neve.











Por agora vai caindo granizo.


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2008 às 12:26)

filipept disse:


> Para mim, esta é a altura do dia com maiores possibilidades da cota ser mais baixa. Pessoal de Bragança mandem noticias...



Hoje neve a cotas relativamente baixas será mais provável em áreas próximas ao litoral. Aqui a convecção já é bem menos intensa. Não será por aqui que a cota de neve mais vai descer.


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2008 às 12:28)

jonaslor disse:


>





A que cota está a neve por aí?


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 12:29)

jonaslor disse:


> Ficam estas duas fotos que tirei por volta das onze e meia, com os montes cobertos de neve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chegaste a colocar as fotos de ontem da tua volta pela serra? 
Bonitas vistas as tuas


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 12:36)

Por agora vai caindo granizo.[/QUOTE]

Boas fotos.Obrigado.Qual a cota de neve?
Por cá, muita chuva e vento.997 hPA


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 12:44)

Dan disse:


> A que cota está a neve por aí?



1100 por aí.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2008 às 12:45)

Estive no cruzamento para a Srª da Serra em Nogueira...e nevava!
Era meio dia...penso que a cota deve andar nos 1000m


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 12:45)

iceworld disse:


> Chegaste a colocar as fotos de ontem da tua volta pela serra?
> Bonitas vistas as tuas




Sim estão em:
http://www.meteopt.com/imagens/neve-serra-estrela-2-janeiro-2008-a-1657-2.html


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2008 às 12:46)

Por aqui novamente aguaceiros fortes e o vento voltou a atacar...

Não tenho aqui no emprego termómetro, mas sinceramente estive há uns minutos na rua e tenho a sensação que a temperatura baixou... A estação do aeródromo de Coimbra registava ás 11h uma temperatura inferior em ralação ás 10horas o que parece confirmar esta tendência

Isto vem reforçar o meu palpite... esta tarde/noite poderá haver surpresas a cotas médias...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2008 às 12:46)

Por aqui, céu nublado nada de chuva  segundo o Accuweather em Faro está uma sensação de 4ºC com uma temperatura de 13ºC

Em Olhão sigo com 13ºC a sensação não sei mas foi à varanda compor o pluviometro e ia congelando.

Segundo a Estação da Região Turismo do Algarve a precipitação foi de 3.2 mm a minha foi de 3 mm e a rajada de vento máxima foi de 91.7 km/h deve ser sido a prima desta que levou metade do pluviometro 
Podem consultar aqui:
http://www.turismodoalgarve.pt/meteo/rta/faroport/meteo.htm


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 12:47)

Dan disse:


> filipept disse:
> 
> 
> > Para mim, esta é a altura do dia com maiores possibilidades da cota ser mais baixa. Pessoal de Bragança mandem noticias...
> ...



Talvez tenham uma "janela" de oportunidade ao final da tarde, em que o frio chega também aos niveis mais baixos da atmosfera, sendo aí nessa zona que fará mais frio aos 850hpa a partir da noite. Mas como a precipitação também vai acabar, pode ser que entre as duas situações (chegada do frio e fim da precipitação) ainda tenham sorte. Enfim, sempre o eterno duelo da nossa neve a cotas baixas.


*GFS Temperatura 500hPa (06/12/18/00z)*







*GFS Temperatura 850hPa (06/12/18/00z)*







*GFS Precipitação/Nuvens 500hPa (06/12/18/00z)*


----------



## GFVB (3 Jan 2008 às 12:52)

Bom dia a todos!

Temporal e mais temporal, chuvadas, vento forte e hoje de manhã para não ajudar... um furo no pneu traseiro do meu carro!!!

Felizmente dei conta perto da AS Oeiras e fui à Midas. Lá o conseguiram reparar. Mas é nestas alturas que a chuva e o vento não ajudam nada!!!

Estando eu já em Alcabideche, o cenário para já é de aguaceiros fortes e vento forte!!!


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 12:54)

Na minha opinião (leigo) penso que realmente pode nevar a partir da tarde e noite em cotas mais baixas em relação às cotas que estavam a nevar de manhã, por ai nos 1000m, pois aqui, na Serra da Estrela a cota da neve deve andar nos 1100 sensivelmente.


----------



## PedroNGV (3 Jan 2008 às 12:55)

Boas!

Na Guarda às 11h45 nevava com alguma intensidade. Neste momento não sei como evoluiu, mas a cota da neve deve andar pelos 800m.


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2008 às 12:57)

Vince disse:


> Talvez tenham uma "janela" de oportunidade ao final da tarde, em que o frio chega também aos niveis mais baixos da atmosfera, sendo aí nessa zona que fará mais frio aos 850hpa a partir da noite. Mas como a precipitação também vai acabar, pode ser que entre as duas situações (chegada do frio e fim da precipitação) ainda tenham sorte. Enfim, sempre o eterno duelo da nossa neve a cotas baixas.



Existe a possibilidade de vermos alguns flocos em cotas inferiores a 1000 /900m, mas infelizmente não deve ser em quantidade suficiente para acumular.


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 12:57)

PedroNGV disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Na Guarda às 11h45 nevava com alguma intensidade. Neste momento não sei como evoluiu, mas a cota da neve deve andar pelos 800m.



Cota de neve visto a pouca neve que acumulou na encosta deve andar pelos 1000/1100m. A guarda está a 1056 por isso e natural que tenha nevado


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2008 às 12:58)

PedroNGV disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Na Guarda às 11h45 nevava com alguma intensidade. Neste momento não sei como evoluiu, mas a cota da neve deve andar pelos 800m.



Pelo menos os 1000 metros estão já batidos!


----------



## PedroNGV (3 Jan 2008 às 13:05)

spiritmind disse:


> Cota de neve visto a pouca neve que acumulou na encosta deve andar pelos 1000/1100m. A guarda está a 1056 por isso e natural que tenha nevado



A Guarda está acima de 1000m na parte mais alta, na zona onde eu estava está a cerca de 860m.


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 13:09)

PedroNGV disse:


> A Guarda está acima de 1000m na parte mais alta, na zona onde eu estava está a cerca de 860m.



Sim é possivel, pois a essa hora chovia com neve aqui em Loriga (770 m), por isso era mesmo capaz de estar a nevar embora provavelmente não houvesse acumulação.


----------



## ppereira (3 Jan 2008 às 13:10)

Dan disse:


> Existe a possibilidade de vermos alguns flocos em cotas inferiores a 1000 /900m, mas infelizmente não deve ser em quantidade suficiente para acumular.



confirmo 
telefonei para a guarda e caía alguma coisa. à volta da guarda-Vale de Estrela (900/1000 metros) a neve já tinha alguma acumulação.


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2008 às 13:11)

Alguém sabe se em Marvão (956m) está a nevar?


----------



## ppereira (3 Jan 2008 às 13:14)

jonaslor disse:


> Sim é possivel, pois a essa hora chovia com neve aqui em Loriga (770 m), por isso era mesmo capaz de estar a nevar embora provavelmente não houvesse acumulação.



Nunca percebi muito bem. mas quanto mais perto da Torre a cota de neve vai baixando. isto é no vale glaciar os aí em Loriga a cota de neve é quase sempre mais baixa que na Guarda.
Deve ser algum efeito de barreira que faz baixar a massa de ar frio (leigo). por isso penso que aí em loriga não deve tardar a passar para neve


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2008 às 13:16)

mirones disse:


> Alguém sabe se em Marvão (956m) está a nevar?



Está bem mais interessante na Guarda que aqui. Até já está a abrir o sol.


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 13:18)

ppereira disse:


> Nunca percebi muito bem. mas quanto mais perto da Torre a cota de neve vai baixando. isto é no vale glaciar os aí em Loriga a cota de neve é quase sempre mais baixa que na Guarda.
> Deve ser algum efeito de barreira que faz baixar a massa de ar frio (leigo). por isso penso que aí em loriga não deve tardar a passar para neve



Cada vez percebo menos. também sou um leigo na matéria, mas é esquesito como para aqui ainda não tenha nevado, visto onde moro a cota se situa por volta dos 800 e pique e estar a nevar para outros pontos ex guarda na ordem dos 856m. Enfim. O tempo é mesmo incerto....


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2008 às 13:18)

Dan disse:


> Está bem mais interessante na Guarda que aqui. Até já está a abrir o sol.



 Boas Dan,

Referia-me a Marvão, distrito de Portalegre


----------



## olheiro (3 Jan 2008 às 13:25)

Saí hoje de Almeida cerca das 09,20 com uma temperatura de 03 graus e uma chuva fortíssima batida a vento....Depois de uma noite de chuvadas intensas (A zona está inserida numa das mais secas do país). Passei pelo cruzamento da A-23 com a A-25 na base da Guarda por essas 10 horas, com 
03 graus e chuva forte, seguiu-se a Covilhã verificando que a Serra tinha neve até pouco mais acima da estalagem "Varanda dos Carqueijais" (1200 m?), no Fundão nada a crescentar a não ser que a Gardunha não apresentava sinais de neve (com um altitude de 1200 m) e chovia intensamente....e por aí fora...até entrar na A1 em Torres Novas, para em Santarém apanhar a nova A-13 que me traria a casa em Santo Estêvão (45 Km para sudoeste).

E então veo o grande temporal.....Chuva diluviana a partir do desvio de Salvaterra até minha casa.....tocada por vento muito forte...e que me obrigou a parar o carro (Um todo-o-terreno com tracção permanente e integral) pois não conseguia mantê-lo na via....Foi um inferno que se prolongou por uma boa meia-hora......Seriam 12,25 quando tal aconteceu... 

Sinto-me extremamente feliz com a água que tem caído.....Venha mais....


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 13:32)

Agora por aqui graniza. Fica esta imagem que tirei por volta das 11:10m. onde acumulou em alguns telhados, o granizo, claro 






Venha é neve!!!!!!


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 13:32)

jonaslor disse:


> Cada vez percebo menos. também sou um leigo na matéria, mas é esquesito como para aqui ainda não tenha nevado, visto onde moro a cota se situa por volta dos 800 e pique e estar a nevar para outros pontos ex guarda na ordem dos 856m. Enfim. O tempo é mesmo incerto....



tem a ver com os vários factores, microclimas, o facto de a guarda estar num planalto também ajuda, antes aqui quando havia acumulação na encosta era rara a vez que não acumulava a minha porta de casa mas isto mudou tudo. vamos esperar até ao fim da tarde pois a temperatura irá descer com o passar do dia.


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2008 às 13:38)

Por Coimbra 11.3ºC e estável à bastante tempo...

A cota de neve deverá situar-se nos 900m no norte e centro durante a tarde. Tendo em conta os mapas obtidos pela meteoblue.com para as 15.00.
T(ºC) a 850:







T(ºC) a 500:


----------



## Brigantia (3 Jan 2008 às 13:40)

Boas, eu sigo com 6ºC e o sol já vai espreitando...mas ainda tenho alguma esperança


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 13:40)

jonaslor disse:


> Cada vez percebo menos. também sou um leigo na matéria, mas é esquesito como para aqui ainda não tenha nevado, visto onde moro a cota se situa por volta dos 800 e pique e estar a nevar para outros pontos ex guarda na ordem dos 856m. Enfim. O tempo é mesmo incerto....



Não tem nada de invulgar. Como expliquei neste tópico, a cota de neve é um cálculo aproximado a partir da temperatura aos 500hPa e 850hPa. Uma orientação. Nas situações limite, contam depois muito as micro-condições locais. A temperatura à superficie, humidade, ventos, etc.

Neste momento a estação na Loriga no WU indica 3.4 °C e 94% de humidade. Com estes valores é impossivel nevar, probalidade zero, a neve derrete na sua maioria.
Eventualmente se estás a maior altitude que esta estação, talvez estejas com condições ligeiramente melhores.
Nestas situações, só há 2 hipoteses, ou baixa a temperatura e/ou baixa a humidade local. Com estas temperaturas a humidade teria que baixar mesmo muito,o que é altamente improvável para já. Resta a temperatura, e talvez uma pequena ajuda da humidade.
A titulo de exemplo, se a humidade baixasse para 85% e a temperatura para os 2ºC a probalidade teórica de neve já seria de 40%.

Nestas situações como a que tens agora, no limite, com temperaturas positivas à superficie, o que tens que fazer é ir vendo o progresso da temperatura e da humidade. A boa notícia é que aparentemente está a baixar quer uma quer outra, embora de forma muito ligeira/lenta para já.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IDSERRAD1


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2008 às 13:42)

Já não percebo quais as condições ideais para nevar em Portugal...se vem de norte não neva...se vem de este não neva...se vem de noroeste não neva...afinal quando é que neva? Só se for quando vem de sul!


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 13:44)

Vince disse:


> Não tem nada de invulgar. Como expliquei neste tópico, a cota de neve é um cálculo aproximado a partir da temperatura aos 500hPa e 850hPa. Uma orientação. Nas situações limite, contam depois muito as micro-condições locais. A temperatura à superficie, humidade, ventos, etc.
> 
> Neste momento a estação na Loriga no WU indica 3.4 °C e 94% de humidade. Com estes valores é impossivel nevar, probalidade zero, a neve derrete na sua maioria.
> Eventualmente se estás a maior altitude que esta estação, talvez estejas com condições ligeiramente melhores.
> ...






Obrigado pela explicação... Disso não percebia nada. Obrigado

Vai é granizando bués


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2008 às 13:45)

mirones disse:


> Boas Dan,
> 
> Referia-me a Marvão, distrito de Portalegre



Enganei-me


----------



## Weatherman (3 Jan 2008 às 13:45)

cota da neve as 12h situava-se nos 871 metros
cota obtida atraves da sondagem de Lisboa
temperatura aos 850hPa 1,6ºC
temperatura aos 500hPa -27,9ºC

na corunha situava-se nos 665 metros
temperatura aos 850hPa 0,8ºC
temperatura aos 500hPa -28,5C


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2008 às 13:46)

Boas por aqui tivemos uma noite muito animada, como já há muito não via... Granizo durante quase toda a noite... vento fortissimo (o meu anemometro registou uma rajda maxima de 50,7 km/h mas eu acho que foi mais...)... aquelas duas arvores mortas que o senhor presidente mandou plantar aqui na rua, tal como eu previa partiram-se todas (literalmete!)...
Por agora passou a regime de aguaceiros, ainda com granizo... A minima registou-se por volta das 9 horas com 8,3ºC (enquanto "granizava")... não trovejou... A pressao atinjiu os *999 hPa*.
Por agora a temperatura é de 12,4ºC, o vento está nos 23,7 km/h e o wind chill está nos 5,6ºC!! ( durante a noite atingiu os *0,1ºC*).
A humidade está nos 63% e a pressão nos 1000 hpa...

Já se aproxima outro aguaceiro


----------



## jpmartins (3 Jan 2008 às 13:48)

Por aqui céu mto mto escuro, vem aí mais uma prendinha 
Desde o dia 1 já registei 55.9 mm/m2.


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 13:50)

Estão a começar a cair uns farrapitos de neve...  e ao mesmo tempo a granizar.


----------



## filipept (3 Jan 2008 às 13:50)

Eu, neste momentos já só olho para os dados +/- actuais (tipo sat24.nl ou https://www.nemoc.navy.mil/site/satellite/). Está impossível de olhar para os modelos ... digo eu.


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2008 às 13:50)

jonaslor disse:


> Estão a começar a cair uns farrapitos de neve...  e ao mesmo tempo a granizar.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Jan 2008 às 13:52)

jonaslor disse:


> Estão a começar a cair uns farrapitos de neve...  e ao mesmo tempo a granizar.


Tira fotos.


----------



## PedroNGV (3 Jan 2008 às 13:53)

Segundo a minha informadora (aka namorada ) recomeçou a nevar na Guarda (cota acima dos 1000m)!


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 13:53)

jonaslor disse:


> Estão a começar a cair uns farrapitos de neve...  e ao mesmo tempo a granizar.



fotos queremos fotos 

aki esta a descer a temperatura a um bom ritmo


----------



## *Marta* (3 Jan 2008 às 13:54)

Olá a todos!

Escrevo o meu primeiro post no Meteopt.com hoje, apesar de o ler há muito mais tempo! 
Aqui na Guarda neva, por vezes com alguma intensidade. Encontro-me a cerca de 950/1000 metros de altitude. Pode ser desta que haja acumulação! 
Um bom ano para todos!


----------



## Weatherman (3 Jan 2008 às 13:55)

vou dar uma volta ao caramulo a ver se tenho sorte


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2008 às 13:55)

PedroNGV disse:


> Segundo a minha informadora (aka namorada ) recomeçou a nevar na Guarda (cota acima dos 1000m)!



A minha namorada tb é natural dessa bela cidade! Ela nunca partilha desta minha excitação pela neve! Para ela é a coisa mais normal do mundo!


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2008 às 13:55)

*Marta* disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Escrevo o meu primeiro post no Meteopt.com hoje, apesar de o ler há muito mais tempo!
> Aqui na Guarda neva, por vezes com alguma intensidade. Encontro-me a cerca de 950/1000 metros de altitude. Pode ser desta que haja acumulação!
> Um bom ano para todos!



Bem-vinda ao fórum


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 13:58)

*Marta* disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Escrevo o meu primeiro post no Meteopt.com hoje, apesar de o ler há muito mais tempo!
> Aqui na Guarda neva, por vezes com alguma intensidade. Encontro-me a cerca de 950/1000 metros de altitude. Pode ser desta que haja acumulação!
> Um bom ano para todos!



bem vinda ao fórum tira ai umas fotos po pessoal ver


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2008 às 13:58)

jonaslor disse:


> Estão a começar a cair uns farrapitos de neve...  e ao mesmo tempo a granizar.



Ou seja... já vamos a pouco mais de 700 metros de altura... a minha previsão de neve a cotas médias, não era assim tão descabida, vamos ver o que isto vai dar   mera intuição meteorológica, sou um aprendiz destas coisas


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 13:59)

Brigantia disse:


> Tira fotos.



O que é bom acaba depressa...

Acumulou algo muito pouco, à custa do granizo intenso que caiu durante 3 a 4 minutos. Entre o granizo verifiquei alguns farrapitos de neve, que logo se deixaram de ver.
No entanto tirei uma foto no meu telhado.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2008 às 13:59)

*Marta* disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Escrevo o meu primeiro post no Meteopt.com hoje, apesar de o ler há muito mais tempo!
> Aqui na Guarda neva, por vezes com alguma intensidade. Encontro-me a cerca de 950/1000 metros de altitude. Pode ser desta que haja acumulação!
> Um bom ano para todos!



Bem-vinda. Até que enfim alguém da Guarda no Forum. Passas a ser a nossa "informadora de serviço" dessa bela cidade que tive o prazer de conhecer no ano passado. Estou a imaginar a zona junto à Sé a ficar cheia de neve.

*E o pessoal que ainda não se inscreveu do forum está à espera do que? Vão ver que não doi. Alguém de Montalegre que se inscreva.*


----------



## PedroNGV (3 Jan 2008 às 14:00)

vitamos disse:


> A minha namorada tb é natural dessa bela cidade! Ela nunca partilha desta minha excitação pela neve! Para ela é a coisa mais normal do mundo!



Para mim e para ela também é uma coisa relativamente normal! Lembro-me dos dias em que andava na escola e não tinha aulas por causa dos grandes nevões! Mas já há uns anitos que não acontece...


----------



## *Marta* (3 Jan 2008 às 14:01)

HotSpot disse:


> Bem-vinda. Até que enfim alguém da Guarda no Forum. Passas a ser a nossa "informadora de serviço" dessa bela cidade que tive o prazer de conhecer no ano passado. Estou a imaginar a zona junto à Sé a ficar cheia de neve.




Era bom era  Por acaso moro pertinho da Sé, por isso se houver motivo de reportagem, estou lá!


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2008 às 14:02)

*Marta* disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Escrevo o meu primeiro post no Meteopt.com hoje, apesar de o ler há muito mais tempo!
> Aqui na Guarda neva, por vezes com alguma intensidade. Encontro-me a cerca de 950/1000 metros de altitude. Pode ser desta que haja acumulação!
> Um bom ano para todos!



Muito bem vinda Marta, como já disse atrás a minha namorada é da Guarda, pelo que conheço relativamente bem a cidade, embora nunca tenha apanhado neve por aí nas minhas visitas esporádicas (agora ambos vivemos em Coimbra...)!
Contamos com os teus relatos da Cidade mais alta de Portugal


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 14:02)

jonaslor disse:


> Estão a começar a cair uns farrapitos de neve...  e ao mesmo tempo a granizar.




A temperatura na estação baixou para os 2.7 °C e a humidade ligeiramente para os 92%. Mais uma descidazinha da temperatura e terás neve a sério, se houver precipitação claro... Não tens nenhuma estação, mesmo das mais simples, para saberes os teus dados mesmo locais  ?


----------



## *Marta* (3 Jan 2008 às 14:03)

Parou a neve... Por agora, uns chuviscos e uma aberta, com o sol a querer espreitar...


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 14:06)

Vince disse:


> Não tem nada de invulgar. Como expliquei neste tópico, a cota de neve é um cálculo aproximado a partir da temperatura aos 500hPa e 850hPa. Uma orientação. Nas situações limite, contam depois muito as micro-condições locais. A temperatura à superficie, humidade, ventos, etc.
> 
> Neste momento a estação na Loriga no WU indica 3.4 °C e 94% de humidade. Com estes valores é impossivel nevar, probalidade zero, a neve derrete na sua maioria.
> Eventualmente se estás a maior altitude que esta estação, talvez estejas com condições ligeiramente melhores.
> ...



Amigo Vince, a temperatura já vai baixando, estou com 2,8.C a humidade é que não baixa. Raios...   
Era maravilhoso, lindo que nevasse e acumulasse.


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 14:07)

Vince disse:


> A temperatura na estação baixou para os 2.7 °C e a humidade ligeiramente para os 92%. Mais uma descidazinha da temperatura e terás neve a sério. Não tens nenhuma estação, mesmo das mais simples ?





Não 

Mas já denoto neve acumulada nos montes que de manhã ainda não tinha (cotas mais baixas).. Pode ser que tenha sorte ainda lá mais para a tarde/noite


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 14:07)

Alguém me sabe explicar? 

A altitude da base das nuvens serve para medir o que? ou indica o que?


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2008 às 14:08)

*Marta* disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Escrevo o meu primeiro post no Meteopt.com hoje, apesar de o ler há muito mais tempo!
> Aqui na Guarda neva, por vezes com alguma intensidade. Encontro-me a cerca de 950/1000 metros de altitude. Pode ser desta que haja acumulação!
> Um bom ano para todos!



Bem-vinda!!!

A temperatura ja começa a baixar... 12,0ºC, vento nos 18,0 km/h e wind chill nos 6,6ºC...
o ceu está a ficar de novo encobero

So uma perguntinha... O wind chill pode influenciar a fenómenos com a queda de neve ou granizo?


----------



## Serrano (3 Jan 2008 às 14:09)

Continuam os aguaceiros na Covilhã, registando-se 6 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Informaram-me que a 800 metros já se viram alguns flocos de neve misturados com a chuva...


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 14:11)

Serrano disse:


> Continuam os aguaceiros na Covilhã, registando-se 6 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Informaram-me que a 800 metros já se viram alguns flocos de neve misturados com a chuva...



sim e verdade aki caem flocos misturados e ve-se neve na webcam


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Jan 2008 às 14:13)

*Marta* disse:


> Parou a neve... Por agora, uns chuviscos e uma aberta, com o sol a querer espreitar...



Ola martita! tas boa? tava a ver que nunca mais te inscrevias... benvinda ao forum! contamos contigo para as reportagens fotograficas!


----------



## jpaulov (3 Jan 2008 às 14:14)

Bragança...
alguem viu por aí uma depressão?!... 
6ºC, não chove....não neva...não faz frio...

e eu que já estava a preparar-me para me "baldar" ao serviço...


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Jan 2008 às 14:15)

de facto ha pouco caía kk coisa... agora abrandou
veremos se temos mais sorte... minuto a minuto isto muda...


----------



## filipept (3 Jan 2008 às 14:18)

Naevo disse:


> Bragança...
> alguem viu por aí uma depressão?!...
> 6ºC, não chove....não neva...não faz frio...
> 
> e eu que já estava a preparar-me para me "baldar" ao serviço...



Mas ninguem trabalha aqui ??? 

Meteoloucos


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 14:19)

Bom vamos aguardar. Pode ser que volte novamente


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Jan 2008 às 14:20)

Mas ninguem trabalha aqui ??? 

Meteoloucos [/QUOTE]

trabalhar, trabalha-se, mas vai se tendo tempo para olhar pela janela e reportar os acontecimentos... lol...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 14:24)

Não desesperem ainda a festa vai no inicio vamos ter muita neve mas ainda não é agora ainda faltam 28 dias para acabar o mês...


----------



## jpaulov (3 Jan 2008 às 14:28)

Malta!... preciso da vossa ajuda...
Tenho aqui uma colega no meu serviço que está em dúvida se tira férias no período de 7 a 18 de Janeiro porque precisa de ir apanhar a azeitona...
 
como ela não acredita muito no IM, perguntou-me se eu era capaz de lhe dizer se havia probabilidade de chover nesse período (lol).
(pergunta-me a mim como se fosse entendido, lol, , mas mal ela sabe que eu nestas coisas ando completamente aos papeis)

Por isso, pedia aqui ao pessoal que "bota-se" uns "bitaites" para ver se a senhora vai à azeitona ou não...


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2008 às 14:29)

Em Coimbra até parece que está a nevar:




Mas não...chove intermitentemente, e numa dessas chuvadas o sol deu uma espreitadela dando este efeito a chuva...
Olhem pelo menos deu para sonhar durante uns segundos


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2008 às 14:36)

jPdF disse:


> Em Coimbra até parece que está a nevar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade... já de manhã caiam uns pingos grossos que a certa altura com o efeito do sol, pareciam pairar... mera ilusão  

Boa foto... Conheço bem a vista... e até o prédio em frente!


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 14:39)

Weatherman disse:


> cota da neve as 12h situava-se nos 871 metros
> cota obtida atraves da sondagem de Lisboa
> temperatura aos 850hPa 1,6ºC
> temperatura aos 500hPa -27,9ºC
> ...



Estou um pouco surpreendido com a sondagem das 12Z de Lisboa,1.6ºC aos 850hPa e -27.9ºC aos 500hPa, embora o GFS no último run das 6Z que ainda não tinha visto até tivesse mais frio, -28.8C e 0.9ºC.


----------



## PedroNGV (3 Jan 2008 às 14:41)

Naevo disse:


> Malta!... preciso da vossa ajuda...
> Tenho aqui uma colega no meu serviço que está em dúvida se tira férias no período de 7 a 18 de Janeiro porque precisa de ir apanhar a azeitona...
> 
> como ela não acredita muito no IM, perguntou-me se eu era capaz de lhe dizer se havia probabilidade de chover nesse período (lol).
> ...



Apanhar azeitona em Janeiro??? Aqui é em finais de Novembro/inicios de Dezembro!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 14:47)

nas webs do site das estradas de portugal, parece estar a nevar na campea


----------



## *Marta* (3 Jan 2008 às 14:48)

Acabaram-se as abertas... Céu muito nublado, com aquilo a que eu chamo "céu de neve"... começou agora a chover. Meio chuva, com algumas farrapitas. Vamos ver como isto evolui!


----------



## jpaulov (3 Jan 2008 às 14:48)

PedroNGV disse:


> Apanhar azeitona em Janeiro??? Aqui é em finais de Novembro/inicios de Dezembro!



Aqui, nessa altura só se apanha a azeitona para comer, para fazer azeite é normal apanharem-na durante o mes de Dezembro / Janeiro...
sei isso, mas não é que seja "azeiteiro" lol


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 14:49)

Brutal granizada!!!!!


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 14:50)

Naevo disse:


> Malta!... preciso da vossa ajuda...
> Tenho aqui uma colega no meu serviço que está em dúvida se tira férias no período de 7 a 18 de Janeiro porque precisa de ir apanhar a azeitona...
> 
> como ela não acredita muito no IM, perguntou-me se eu era capaz de lhe dizer se havia probabilidade de chover nesse período (lol).
> ...



Vai dando uma olhadela nos modelos.
Aqui tens o painel de precipitação acumulada em 24h para os próximos 9 dias:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel4.gif

Ou então de 6 em 6 horas, vai aqui, e escolhe "Niederschlag" que quer dizer precipitação em alemão, e vai clicando nas horas (de 0 a 180 e depois até 384horas). 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

Mas já sabes que são previsões, quantos mais dias de avanço, pior...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2008 às 14:52)

Naevo disse:


> Malta!... preciso da vossa ajuda...
> Tenho aqui uma colega no meu serviço que está em dúvida se tira férias no período de 7 a 18 de Janeiro porque precisa de ir apanhar a azeitona...
> 
> como ela não acredita muito no IM, perguntou-me se eu era capaz de lhe dizer se havia probabilidade de chover nesse período (lol).
> ...



Apanhar azeitona agora isso é em Novembro até princípios de Dezembro


----------



## *Marta* (3 Jan 2008 às 14:52)

Oh pessoal, deculpem lá a ignorância, mas... como é que eu ponho 1 foto aqui?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 14:52)

http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0

vejam vejam !!!


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 14:55)

*Marta* disse:


> Oh pessoal, deculpem lá a ignorância, mas... como é que eu ponho 1 foto aqui?



Olá, bem vinda ao forum, até que enfim alguém da Guarda a reportar 
Para as imagens vê este tópico:

 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## filipept (3 Jan 2008 às 14:58)

MeteoPtg disse:


> http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0
> 
> vejam vejam !!!



mais de tres pessoas a ver o site e já não funciona


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Jan 2008 às 14:59)

MeteoPtg disse:


> http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0
> 
> vejam vejam !!!



n vejo ou nao sei ver nada... lol


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2008 às 15:00)

MeteoPtg disse:


> http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0
> 
> vejam vejam !!!



LOL!!! Foi mesmo tudo ver... ainda há pouco conseguia entrar no site, agora não!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2008 às 15:01)

*Marta* disse:


> Acabaram-se as abertas... Céu muito nublado, com aquilo a que eu chamo "céu de neve"... começou agora a chover. Meio chuva, com algumas farrapitas. Vamos ver como isto evolui!



Bem-vinda ao fórum Marta.

Aqui em baixo, caiu um aguaceiro há 15 minutos a temperatura deu uma queda valente dos 14ºC passou para os 9.5ºC, o vento na altura do aguaceiro era bastante forte


----------



## *Marta* (3 Jan 2008 às 15:01)

Obrigada pela ajuda! 
Este era o céu há uns 15 minutos...


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2008 às 15:05)

De repente parece que anoiteceu em Coimbra, após a queda de granizo a temperatura desceu de 10.9ºC para 9.1ºC...
Será que ainda nevará na Lousã ou Caramulo??


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2008 às 15:07)

jPdF disse:


> De repente parece que anoiteceu em Coimbra, após a queda de granizo a temperatura desceu de 10.9ºC para 9.1ºC...
> Será que ainda nevará na Lousã ou Caramulo??



Muito provável... Estou a ver o mesmo que tu! Aqui no polo II nao caiu granizo mas agora está tudo muitissimo escuro... Promete!


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2008 às 15:13)

Boas,

Em Vila Franca tem sido chove não chove e agora promete chuva com o céu muito nublado.

Campea com neve, visivel pela imagem.


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Jan 2008 às 15:25)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Em Vila Franca tem sido chove não chove e agora promete chuva com o céu muito nublado.
> 
> Campea com neve, visivel pela imagem.



alguem me diz onde é esta terra?


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2008 às 15:26)

CidadeNeve disse:


> alguem me diz onde é esta terra?



 Perto de Vila Real. IP4


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Jan 2008 às 15:28)

mirones disse:


> Perto de Vila Real. IP4



bem haja... por aqui chove-quase-neva... o meu pessimismo diz me que todavia isto vai morrer ao pé da praia....


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jan 2008 às 15:31)

Por aqui aumentaram apenas as nuvens mas nada de chuva. Um dia calmo mas fresco


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2008 às 15:33)

Lá por cima os "Senhores da Neve" já começam a trabalhar como se pode ver pela imagem:





Em Coimbra a Temp. desce, agora 8.7ºC


----------



## João (3 Jan 2008 às 15:33)

Segundo o site do IM portalegre tinha 2.8 graus ás 14 horas com muita percepitação!!
Será que neva lá em cima em são mamede??


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2008 às 15:35)

João disse:


> Segundo o site do IM portalegre tinha 2.8 graus ás 14 horas com muita percepitação!!
> Será que neva lá em cima em são mamede??




Era isso que eu perguntava à pouco. Será que não está a nevar já em Marvão?


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 15:38)

por aki já cai agua neve o aspecto é este


----------



## João (3 Jan 2008 às 15:39)

Pois...
Onde anda o pessoal de Portalegre para confirmar!!!


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2008 às 15:40)

João disse:


> Pois...
> Onde anda o pessoal de Portalegre para confirmar!!!



Eu ontem andava lá mas hoje já não, infelizmente


----------



## ppereira (3 Jan 2008 às 15:48)

*Marta* disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Escrevo o meu primeiro post no Meteopt.com hoje, apesar de o ler há muito mais tempo!
> Aqui na Guarda neva, por vezes com alguma intensidade. Encontro-me a cerca de 950/1000 metros de altitude. Pode ser desta que haja acumulação!
> Um bom ano para todos!



AAAHHH finalmente alguém da guarda
Assim posso estar sempre informado....
Se conseguires tirar fotos melhor ainda


----------



## rogers (3 Jan 2008 às 15:50)

com essas abertas é possível termos inversão térmica? Terá mais arrefecimento nocturno?


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2008 às 15:51)

Boas. Parabéns aos que estão a ver ou já viram o branco elemento! 

Por aqui devido à ausência de precipitação e ao sol que saiu por momentos a temperatura elevou-se demasiado e por isso agora que se retomou a precipitação não há qualquer hipótese de passar para neve. Tenho neste momento 4,9ºC e a descer lentamente. E este aguaceiro não deve demorar muito a acabar... A ver se no centro têm mais sorte e a neve acumula.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 15:52)

João disse:


> Segundo o site do IM portalegre tinha 2.8 graus ás 14 horas com muita percepitação!!
> Será que neva lá em cima em são mamede??



Em Portalegre, não nevou.Quando sair do serviço às 17.30, vou tentar ir a S.Mamede.depois digo qualquer coisa.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 15:54)

spiritmind disse:


> por aki já cai agua neve o aspecto é este
> 
> 
> Boa foto!!! Parabens


----------



## storm (3 Jan 2008 às 16:00)

Neste momento está a chover e a cair granizo ao mesmo tempo, e está bastante escuro, faz vento e em 10/15 minutos a temperatura desceu 1ºC , na rua está uma grande sensação de frio.

Edit: arrebentou um trovão 
Cumps,


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2008 às 16:06)

Aqui em Coimbra está frio tb e chove moderadamente...

Por vezes a chuva a cair faz lembrar água-neve... e é mesmo geladinha


----------



## T-Storm (3 Jan 2008 às 16:07)

Boas,

Aqui por Lisboa desde manhã que não chove nada...mas agr esta novamente a ficar escuro e parece q vem ai molho!

Uma questão, nao acham estranho a estação das penhas douradas registar a mesma temperatura (-0,1ºC) desde as 6h da manha?? tantas horas sem alteração nenhuma?


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2008 às 16:24)

aqui ja chove
e TROVEJA

estão +11,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2008 às 16:25)

ahhhh!
Finalmente o granizo e a trovoada chegaram aqui!!
Que bomba.. Até pulei da cadeira...
Alarmes dos carros a apitar, estrada cheia de água.. 2 relampagos e 2 fortes trovões...
uahu!


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2008 às 16:28)

Não é neve também em vila real sul o que o site das estradas de portugal está a mostrar 

edit: se era já parou...


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Jan 2008 às 16:28)

T-Storm disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui por Lisboa desde manhã que não chove nada...mas agr esta novamente a ficar escuro e parece q vem ai molho!
> 
> Uma questão, nao acham estranho a estação das penhas douradas registar a mesma temperatura (-0,1ºC) desde as 6h da manha?? tantas horas sem alteração nenhuma?



das duas uma, ou avariou com tanta neve (congelou debaixo de 15 metros de neve) ou pela humidade não houve amplitude termica... 

quem sabe? alguem quer lá ir?


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2008 às 16:30)

Em Vila Franca troveja intensamente, o céu tem um aspecto medonho!!! Que vem aí?!?


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Jan 2008 às 16:32)

e por falar nisso, ficou no outro dia, ja n sei de quem, a ideia de nos acamparmos lá para cima... eu sou adepto! o covão da ametade é um sitio muito porreiro!  com a quantidade de neve que cai, de certeza absoluta que tem neve até maio... lol

Vá, quem vota a favor pro encontro dos meteoloucos/meteopt na serra da estrela?


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2008 às 16:34)

Começou a soprar uma forte ventania (as janelas abanam, as árvores dançam) e anoiteceu  Começou a pingar, vai descarregar com toda a força, esta vai doer!


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 16:37)

CidadeNeve disse:


> e por falar nisso, ficou no outro dia, ja n sei de quem, a ideia de nos acamparmos lá para cima... eu sou adepto! o covão da ametade é um sitio muito porreiro!  com a quantidade de neve que cai, de certeza absoluta que tem neve até maio... lol
> 
> Vá, quem vota a favor pro encontro dos meteoloucos/meteopt na serra da estrela?



se houver precipitação a noite ainda nos toca a nos a neve a temperatura esta descer a bom ritmo 3.8


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Jan 2008 às 16:39)

spiritmind disse:


> se houver precipitação a noite ainda nos toca a nos a neve a temperatura esta descer a bom ritmo 3.8



s pedro te oiça! contudo, la pras 19.30 ja devo tar a cotas baixas (lol), pelo se calhar não é para mim... mas se nevar, avisa aí a malta e eu venho cá acima...


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2008 às 16:44)

a temperatura n pára de descer!!!
antes deste aguaceiro a temperatura ia nos +13,2ºC já desceu para +11,0ºC

e parece que vem ai festa para os lados do Montejunto está bem escurinho


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2008 às 16:46)

Entretanto aqui em Vila Franca rodou mais para sul a escuridão 

Passou mais uma vez ao lado!


----------



## storm (3 Jan 2008 às 16:47)

confirmo o que o squidward disse, a temperatura por aqui continua a descer e o Montejunto está bem negro, aliás aqui a volta está tudo negro  e continua  a trovejar(fraco)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 16:49)

Vamos ter surpresas, vamos ter surpresas....o Pai Natal, chegou atrasado...hehehe


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2008 às 16:54)

Boas, tive agora aulas de educação fisica e apanhei com um aguaceiro forte e trovoada quando estava a fazer o aquecimento... a temperatura desceu aos *9,1ºC* (assim ja gosto!!!)
Por agora 9,5ºC, vento nos 9,7 km/h e wind chill nos 6,9ºC, a humidade está nos 84% e a pressao nos 1000 hPa


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2008 às 16:55)

malta neste espaço entre o meu post anterior e agora, a temp. ja desceu para +10,7ºC Don´t STOP!!


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2008 às 16:56)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Vamos ter surpresas, vamos ter surpresas....o Pai Natal, chegou atrasado...hehehe



secalhar sao os 3 reis magos que vieram cedo de mais


----------



## GranNevada (3 Jan 2008 às 16:57)

Acabadinho de chegar da Póvoa de Varzim onde fui ver o "temporal" no mar .
Flop total - ondas de 3/4 metros como muito , nada que não aconteça frequentemente , por vezes até no Verão .
Bem , valeu pelo almoço 
Logo meto as fotos da praxe , mas nem sei se vale a pena , vamos ver ...


----------



## hurricane (3 Jan 2008 às 16:58)

Por aqui chove moderadamente.
Mas hoje o tempo teve sempre de aguaceiros e também muito granizo.
está muito frio! 8ºC

Acham que mais para a frente poderá never?


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 16:59)

por aqui vamos assim


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Jan 2008 às 17:01)

o ceu limpou e vislumbra se a serra, com alguma neve mas a já a suficiente pra arregalar o olho... passem pelo site do spiritmind, bloqueem-no, como costumamos fazer com os outros (tipo estradas de portugal) e vejam a serra!

spirit, podes começar a por publicidade no site e ganhar uns trocos!


----------



## *Marta* (3 Jan 2008 às 17:04)

Por aqui continua aquele céu nublado que fotografei há bocado... Chuvisca e faz um ventito fraco. Mas... nada de neve!!


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 17:07)

Bom por aqui chove misturada com neve. Adianto que é mais neve que chuva...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 17:08)

Será neve?


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2008 às 17:13)

por aqui mais um aguaceiro que passou (mas sem trovões ) e vou com +10,3ºC
como se costuma a dizer...a descer todos os santos ajudam esperemos que sim

desde que tenho a estação meteorologica, esta é a temp. mais baixa registada a esta hora.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2008 às 17:16)

Neste momento ta a cair um aguaceiro...
temperatura nos 9,9ºC
Wind chill nos *2,4ºC* vento nos 23,7 km/h
O wind chill pode influenciar a fenómenos como a queda de granizo ou neve??


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 17:16)

Já viram o mapa dos distritos em alerta? Metade laranja, metade verde.


----------



## PedroNGV (3 Jan 2008 às 17:16)

*Marta* disse:


> Por aqui continua aquele céu nublado que fotografei há bocado... Chuvisca e faz um ventito fraco. Mas... nada de neve!!



Marta, em que zona da Guarda te encontras? Sé?


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2008 às 17:23)

Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento ta a cair um aguaceiro...
> temperatura nos 9,9ºC
> Wind chill nos *2,4ºC* vento nos 23,7 km/h
> O wind chill pode influenciar a fenómenos como a queda de granizo ou neve??



aqui tb ja choveu bem esse aguaceiro deve de ser este agora que passou mais ao lado.
o que é certo é a temp. n parar de descer, ja vai em +10,0ºC...onde irá parar??


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2008 às 17:30)

squidward disse:


> aqui tb ja choveu bem esse aguaceiro deve de ser este agora que passou mais ao lado.
> o que é certo é a temp. n parar de descer, ja vai em +10,0ºC...onde irá parar??



Por aqui a temperatura tambem desce a um ritmo bastante animador
já vai em 9,4ºC


----------



## Brigantia (3 Jan 2008 às 17:30)

Atenção porque a temperatura está a descer na cidade, neste momento já ronda os 3,6ºC/3,7ºC. Esperemos que haja precipitação durante a noite...


----------



## Bgc (3 Jan 2008 às 17:33)

Espectacular, ela ainda há-de vir hoje


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2008 às 17:35)

bem por aqui ja chove de novo. Ta bem escuro a sudoeste daqui


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 17:37)

Por aqui chove misturada com neve...


----------



## *Marta* (3 Jan 2008 às 17:39)

PedroNGV disse:


> Marta, em que zona da Guarda te encontras? Sé?




Pertenço a S. Vicente, mas moro pertito da Sé!


----------



## Bgc (3 Jan 2008 às 17:44)

A temperatura vai descendo e o céu está bem carregado. (3.5ºC)


----------



## snowboard (3 Jan 2008 às 17:56)

Bom um comentáriozinho só para o primeiro registo...

Com tantos brigantinos aqui a postar nem é preciso ir à janela vem o tempo.

Menos dois grauzinhos e que venha a neve.


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 17:58)

GranNevada disse:


> Acabadinho de chegar da Póvoa de Varzim onde fui ver o "temporal" no mar .
> Flop total - ondas de 3/4 metros como muito , nada que não aconteça frequentemente , por vezes até no Verão .
> Bem , valeu pelo almoço
> Logo meto as fotos da praxe , mas nem sei se vale a pena , vamos ver ...



Tb fui a Figueira da Foz apanhar esse mesmo flop


----------



## rufer (3 Jan 2008 às 18:00)

Nós aqui por baixo temos sempre  a esperança que neve. Mas sem nem lá em cima (Bragança), que fé podemos nós ter?
Esperemos que o frio e a chuva façam uma gracinha.
Por aqui chove com uma grande sensação de frio. Mas lá está, deve ser só sensação.


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 18:00)

snowboard disse:


> Bom um comentáriozinho só para o primeiro registo...
> 
> Com tantos brigantinos aqui a postar nem é preciso ir à janela vem o tempo.
> 
> Menos dois grauzinhos e que venha a neve.



Epa, mais um Brigantino ? Caramba, isto já é uma praga !!!













Hehehe, tou a brincar, bem vindo ao Forum, quem nos dera que fosse o país todo assim  E afinal é preciso não esquecer o MeteoPT nasceu em Bragança !


----------



## CeterisParibus (3 Jan 2008 às 18:01)

iceworld disse:


> Tb fui a Figueira da Foz apanhar esse mesmo flop




Espera pela madrugada. 

Tiro fotos e posto aqui.

Abraço


----------



## Bgc (3 Jan 2008 às 18:02)

Bem vindo, snowboard  tás em q zona de Bragança, já agora?


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2008 às 18:03)

rufer disse:


> Nós aqui por baixo temos sempre  a esperança que neve. Mas sem nem lá em cima (Bragança), que fé podemos nós ter?
> Esperemos que o frio e a chuva façam uma gracinha.
> Por aqui chove com uma grande sensação de frio. Mas lá está, deve ser só sensação.



qtos graus estão ai??

aqui ja vou com +9,7ºC


----------



## jpaulov (3 Jan 2008 às 18:06)

a minha estação "made in Lidl" registou o valor mais baixo de pressão há 12 horas atrás. Desde então têm vindo sempre a subir até aos 1000Hpa registados neste momento. A temp. anda pelos 4,2º C.

por aqui o temporal foi um fiasco!!! 

Ainda por cima, aquilo que me chateia é ver nas noticias da tve1 (espanha) o norte de espanha todo cheio de neve...


----------



## rufer (3 Jan 2008 às 18:07)

squidward disse:


> qtos graus estão ai??
> 
> aqui ja vou com +9,7ºC



Por aqui estão +8,1ºC.
Desceu meio grau na última hora.


----------



## snowboard (3 Jan 2008 às 18:08)

Agora estou no campus do IPB mas a pernoita é feita no bairro de S. tiago.

Já agora, o que é feito da estação que apareceu à alguns dias atrás no wundergound, nesse bairro....?dava mesmo jeito ter o tempo ao lado de casa.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2008 às 18:14)

Bem na Serra de Nogueira nevava torrencialmente ás 16.00 e estava -0.5 a cerca de 1300m.
Mas notei que á vinda para baixo a cota tinha descido muito... e como estamos de precipitaçºao para as próximas horas?


----------



## Bgc (3 Jan 2008 às 18:19)

Segundo o freemeteo parece que acabou 

Nevava desde onde na serra de Nogueira?


----------



## Brigantia (3 Jan 2008 às 18:22)

snowboard disse:


> Agora estou no campus do IPB mas a pernoita é feita no bairro de S. tiago.
> 
> Já agora, o que é feito da estação que apareceu à alguns dias atrás no wundergound, nesse bairro....?dava mesmo jeito ter o tempo ao lado de casa.




Bem vindo *snowboard*

Estive com alguns problemas de software, mas espero em breve colocá-la de novo online.Também ainda não estou em casa mas a temperatura deve estar um pouco mais alta do que a que regista a estação do Fil, tem sido essa a norma nestas situções.


----------



## Teles (3 Jan 2008 às 18:23)

Viva não desesperem ke vai haver percepitação ate ao dia 7


----------



## jpaulov (3 Jan 2008 às 18:27)

Vince disse:


> Epa, mais um Brigantino ? Caramba, isto já é uma praga !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo Snowboard!

de facto isto aqui é um "viveiro" de brigantinos... he he he


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 18:27)

Bgc disse:


> Segundo o freemeteo parece que acabou
> 
> Nevava desde onde na serra de Nogueira?



http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/ern.aspx

ainda vamos ter alguma


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2008 às 18:27)

Bem-vindo Snowboard!

Por aqui mais um aguaceiro de granizo...isto hoje está a ser uma festa!
temp 9,9ºC, vento nos 21,6 km/h e wind chill nos 2,9ºC... humidade nos 84% e pressao nos 1001 hPa (a subir)


----------



## Bgc (3 Jan 2008 às 18:31)

Aqui em Bragança, duvido, o céu está a estrelar em alguns locais.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2008 às 18:31)

Bgc disse:


> Segundo o freemeteo parece que acabou
> 
> Nevava desde onde na serra de Nogueira?



Nevava bem no cruzamento para Srª da Serra, mas bem mais abaixo já perto de Bragança caía água neve.


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2008 às 18:32)

aqui continua a pingar

vou com +9,5ºC 

a descida de temp. ja abrandou muito mais.


----------



## Bgc (3 Jan 2008 às 18:34)

*ferreira5*, acumulava?


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 18:36)

CeterisParibus disse:


> Espera pela madrugada.
> 
> Tiro fotos e posto aqui.
> 
> Abraço





É esse o espírito!!


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2008 às 18:42)

Bgc disse:


> *ferreira5*, acumulava?



acumulava mas só mesmo no cimo ao pé das antenas...e era pouco ainda, dava para conduzir na boa


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 18:43)

Por aqui tarde de alguma chuva e algum vento por vezes muito forte 

Agora apanhei uma molha da escola para aqui as gotas pareciam copos de agua.

Tou a começar a apnhar o gosto a este tempo por mim era mais 15 dias...finalmente já começamos a estar meteorologicamente dentro da Europa já que nos resto estamos de fora


----------



## ppereira (3 Jan 2008 às 18:50)

Bom.
Parece que a festa acabou, pois já não há relatos de neve
mas tive a ver as previsões para a semana e parece-me que vai voltar a haver festa


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2008 às 19:00)

Vai chovendo bem por aqui  E parece que ainda vem mais.


----------



## Santos (3 Jan 2008 às 19:01)

Boa noite amigos 

Felizmente choveu algo para ajudar "algumas" das n/barragens a elevar o seu volume de água, mas ainda vai ter que chover muito mais.... assim o esperamos.

Por aqui, choveu bem, algum granizo, trovoada e vento também não faltaram, e ainda deverá chover algo mais.

A temperatura mínima é a actual 6.8ºC e a máxima foi de 12.3ºC, a pressão é de 1002 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2008 às 19:14)

Parou a chuva e a temperatura desce...
Temperatura: 9,5ºC, vento nos 14,7 km/h e wind chill nos 4,6ºC, humidade nos 80% e pressao nos 1001 hPa

Ainda devem vir mais alguns aguaceiros!

P.S: esta a chover, temperatura nos 9,4ºC


----------



## Brigantia (3 Jan 2008 às 19:21)

Fui agora ao Alto do Arranhadouro e cai água-neve (o sleet começa 1km a seguir a Grandais), o que significa que deve nevar bem na Serra de Nogueira...
Neste momento no Bairro S. Tiago, 3,7ºC, 93%hr e 1003hPa.


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 19:24)

Por agora tudo mais calmo com 9.2º ! 
Será que ainda vai voltar a pingar


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 19:29)

Brigantia disse:


> Fui agora ao Alto do Arranhadouro e cai água-neve (o sleet começa 1km a seguir a Grandais), o que significa que deve nevar bem na Serra de Nogueira...
> Neste momento no Bairro S. Tiago, 3,7ºC, 93%hr e 1003hPa.



eu acredito se houver precipitação durante a noite poderá cair, aki a temperatura esta a descer 3.2

http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/ern.aspx


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 19:30)

Eu sei que vocês querem fotos de neve, mas infelizmente ainda não foi hoje que as pude postar…Cá por baixo não nevou , mas para S,Mamede até pode ter acontecido.No entanto deixo-vos o que pude presenciar, hoje, prometendo que vou tentar ir á serra de manhã se assim a ocasião merecer:

Logo pela manhã:





À hora do almoço, na Av. onde vivo:

























Às 17.30:


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 19:34)

spiritmind disse:


> http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/ern.aspx
> 
> ainda vamos ter alguma



Ainda vamos ter alguma neve??? Por aqui 3,1.C


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 19:36)

jonaslor disse:


> Ainda vamos ter alguma neve???



segundo esse radar é bem possível alias está melhor para o teu lado da encosta do que para o meu. que temperatura tens?


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 19:41)

spiritmind disse:


> segundo esse radar é bem possível alias está melhor para o teu lado da encosta do que para o meu. que temperatura tens?



Tenho 3.0 °C e 95% de humidade...


----------



## Bgc (3 Jan 2008 às 19:43)

2.0ºC no Cruzamento de Nogueira


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2008 às 19:45)

aqui parou agora de 

estão +9,4ºC....ha bocado esteve 9,3ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 19:46)

Bgc disse:


> Segundo o freemeteo parece que acabou
> 
> Nevava desde onde na serra de Nogueira?



Pelas observações que tenho feito, esse site deixa um bocadito a desejar.mas está engraçado, graficamente.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2008 às 19:49)

Por aqui cai mais um aguaceiro forte... Estou com 9,1ºC, vento nos 14 km/h e wnd chill nos 4,5ºC


----------



## Bgc (3 Jan 2008 às 19:49)

O freemeteo não é mau nas previsões... temperaturas actuais é que, normalmente, ESQUECE.


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2008 às 19:52)

+9,5ºC

primeira tendencia de subida após descida contínua das temp.


----------



## Nuno (3 Jan 2008 às 19:53)

Setúbal 8.9ºC aguaceiros


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 19:57)

Loriga, sigo com uma temp de 2,7 º.C e chove.


----------



## Bgc (3 Jan 2008 às 19:59)

Cruzamento de Nogueira - 1.8ºC
Estação do Fil - 3.1ºC

Sem precipitação, por agora.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2008 às 19:59)

Ceu a ficar nublado com *9,0ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2008 às 20:04)

Por aqui, passa tudo ao lado


----------



## Agreste (3 Jan 2008 às 20:06)

Andei pelos Algarves e constatei que ficamos um pouco deslocados da tormenta. Bem longe da borrasca que tivemos antes do Natal. Algumas trovoadas dispersas e temperaturas normais para um mês de Janeiro. Segundo ECMWF parace que vai haver novo match a 11. Aguardemos...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 20:08)

Ai está o ar frio


----------



## Minho (3 Jan 2008 às 20:12)

Por Melgaço este episódio entre ontem e hoje já rendeu 55mm... 

Pelos mapas de incidências na rede viária galega também não parece que haja queda generalizada de neve...







Sem dúvida que mais importantes acumulações se devem ter dados dos 1400 metros para cima. A estação de Manzaneda já acumula meio metro no topo.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Jan 2008 às 20:13)

Apesar de lentamente a temperatura continua a cair, neste momento 3,4ºC, 94%hr e 1004hPA.


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 20:17)

Neste momento sigo com 8.6º e chuvisco


----------



## Minho (3 Jan 2008 às 20:18)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 20:19)

Nada mau, cá para onde vivo:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 20:33)

Apenas autorizada circulação a veículos com correntes
Serra da Estrela: nevão leva a fecho de estrada entre Covilhã e Manteigas 
03.01.2008 - 18h16 Lusa
A forte queda de neve na Serra da Estrela levou esta tarde ao condicionamento do trânsito na estrada entre Covilhã e Manteigas. Na via só é permitida a circulação de veículos com correntes.

Já ontem, desde que a neve começou a cair com intensidade, tinha sido encerrada a ligação Piornos-Torre-Lagoa Comprida, que permanece fechada. "Há um forte temporal, com muito nevoeiro, vento e neve. Para além da estrada Piornos-Torre-Lagoa Comprida, tivemos que condicionar desde as 16h45 a ligação Covilhã-Manteigas, só para veículos com correntes", disse fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve.

Segundo a mesma fonte, a temperatura nos Piornos ronda os dois graus negativos e há locais onde a neve, puxada pelo vento, já se acumula com mais de dois metros de altura.

Este é o nevão mais intenso desta temporada na Serra da Estrela, sendo a neve visível nas encostas sensivelmente a partir dos mil metros de altitude.

Para amanhã, o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê aguaceiros, que serão de neve acima dos 1400 metros.


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2008 às 20:41)

Aqui a temperatura desce a bom ritmo, mas é devido a que o céu está a começar a limpar. Tenho agora 2,5ºC e neste episódio acumulei até este momento 29,3 mm.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Jan 2008 às 20:41)

Agora bastantes abertas. 

Será que esta nuvem ainda vai trazer alguma precipitação?!!





Fonte: © www.sat24.com


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2008 às 20:45)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Serra da Estrela: nevão leva a fecho de estrada entre Covilhã e Manteigas
> 
> Segundo a mesma fonte, a temperatura nos Piornos ronda os dois graus negativos e há locais onde a neve, puxada pelo vento, já se acumula com mais de *dois metros de altura*.



2 METROS??!!! Tambem quero!

Por aqui ja esteve nos 8,7ºC mas agora estão 9,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2008 às 20:55)

Por aqui, agora chove daquela chuva molha tolos  e vou com 8.4ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 21:12)

Gilmet disse:


> 2 METROS??!!! Tambem quero!
> 
> Por aqui ja esteve nos 8,7ºC mas agora estão 9,2ºC



Acabei de fazer a reserva para um alojamento.Amanhã lá estarei.Acho que vale o dinheirinho...hehehe


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 21:13)

Brigantia disse:


> Agora bastantes abertas.
> 
> Será que esta nuvem ainda vai trazer alguma precipitação?!!



Parecia ser a vossa última hipotese com a temperatura a descer e essas nuvens a caminho, mas a estação do Fil depois duma descida recomeçou a subir... Não tá fácil para aí.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 21:14)

onde anda o pessoal de loriga? Preciso saber as condiçoes da residencial "o vicente" e se há mais alojamentos pela zona?


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2008 às 21:16)

Parece que vem aí mais um aguaceiro.

3,4ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 21:16)

MeteoPtg disse:


> onde anda o pessoal de loriga?



Loriga também está encalhada nos 3.0 °C como outros, de Bragança à Covilhã.


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 21:24)

Vince disse:


> Loriga também está encalhada nos 3.0 °C como outros, de Bragança à Covilhã.



é verdade eu bem olho para ele e com o poder da mente tentar fazer-lo descer mas já estou a perder as esperanças  neste episódio faltou ar frio a 850hpa. venha o proximo


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2008 às 21:30)

Por Coimbra céu com algumas nuvens...
T.actual: 8.1ºC
Pressão 1003hPa

Pois a neve desta vez não desceu praticamente abaixo dos 1000m...
vamos esperar, ainda só à duas semanas começou o inverno... E o inverno têm 3 meses...Sejamos pacientes...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 21:37)

Tanto a depressão como a frente foram ambas acontecimento meios estrambólicos...é por isso que a temperatura tanto sobe como desce isto é meteorologia á portugues  é assim feita ao calhas desde que dê alguma coisa já tá tudo bem.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 21:37)

Onde deve estar a never bue é no ATLAS, em Marrocos. vejam só os satélites


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 21:47)

8.9º e chove outra vez com bastante intensidade!! 
De certeza que a serra da Lousã está com neve 

Alguém me sabe dizer o que a altitude da base das nuvens indica?


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2008 às 21:49)

Neste momento não chove em Linda-a-Velha (Oeiras), estão 9.9ºC


----------



## salgado (3 Jan 2008 às 21:57)

*Neve esta noite no Sabugal?*

Ola, estamos com 1,5 º no Sabugal, no início da tarde caíu chuva misturada com neve (estavam 3º). Vamos ver se cai um aguaceiro de neve esta noite...é capaz de não haver precipitação nenhuma...


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 22:01)

Este pássaro planou durante vários minutos sem mexer!! 


Serra da Boa Viagem (hoje por volta das 16h30)

8.8º e continua a chover!


----------



## salgado (3 Jan 2008 às 22:03)

Bem, aqui no Sabugal (800m) não chove, está 1,5º e se houver precipitação esta noite será em forma de neve. de salientar que às 11h estavam 6º e às 14.30 estavam 3º.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2008 às 22:03)

iceworld disse:


> 8.9º e chove outra vez com bastante intensidade!!
> De certeza que a serra da Lousã está com neve
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer o que a altitude da base das nuvens indica?



*A altitude da base das nuvens indica a altitude em que um volume de ar em ascensão atinge o ponto de saturação (100 % de humidade, ou seja, quando atinge a capacidade máxima em termos de VAPOR DE ÁGUA); a partir dessa altitude, se o volume de ar continuar a subir, ocorre condensação e a passagem do VAPOR DE ÁGUA para o estado líquido (gotas de água) ou para o estado sólido (partículas de gelo), dando origem à formação de nuvens. Este fenómeno está "normalmente" associado a um processo de arrefecimento, embora a condensação também possa ocorrer sem que haja arrefecimento, o que é menos frequente. 
Note-se que terá de existir também partículas na atmosfera (núcleos de condensação) para que as moléculas de água passem do estado gasoso (VAPOR DE ÁGUA) para o estado líquido ou sólido.*

Afinal falta aqui no Fórum uma área didáctica para esclarecer estes assuntos ...


----------



## Ledo (3 Jan 2008 às 22:08)

iceworld disse:


> 8.9º e chove outra vez com bastante intensidade!!
> De certeza que a serra da Lousã está com neve
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer o que a altitude da base das nuvens indica?



Dá uma ideia acerca da temperatura das gotículas de água da nuvem, quanto mais baixa mais quente, pelo que está explicado no wiki.

Pode ser calculada de forma aproximada através desta fórmula:

Altitude = ((((temperature - dew point) / 4.5) * 1000) + measure station altitude)


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 22:14)

Gerofil disse:


> *A altitude da base das nuvens indica a altitude em que o ar em ascensão atinge o ponto de saturação (100 % de humidade); a partir dessa altitude, se as partículas de ar continuam a subir, ocorre condensação e formação do vapor de água (nuvens). Este fenómeno está "normalmente" associado a um processo de arrefecimento, embora a condensação também possa ocorrer sem que haja arrefecimento, o que é menos frequente.*
> 
> Afinal falta aqui no Fórum uma área didáctica para esclarecer estes assuntos ...



Sim essa área seria bem vinda!

Gerofil estava na galeria de imagens e dei com umas postadas por ti quando estavas em experiencias com o blog e as fotos.


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 22:17)

MeteoPtg disse:


> onde anda o pessoal de loriga? Preciso saber as condiçoes da residencial "o vicente" e se há mais alojamentos pela zona?



http://www.meteopt.com/imagens/loriga-suica-portuguesa-1533.html

Dá uma vista de olhos nesta página pois encontras lá mais residencias. Aconselho-te o vicente ou a casa do meio da vila.

Despeço-me com uma temperatura de 3,2 C aqui por Loriga e céu muito nublado, mas sem precipitação.


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 22:22)

Gerofil disse:


> Afinal falta aqui no Fórum uma área didáctica para esclarecer estes assuntos ...






iceworld disse:


> Sim essa área seria bem vinda!



A Wiki já existe em testes, precisa só de mais algum tempo para organizarmos uma estrutura base e estará aberta a todos os membros do forum para a preencher e enriquecer  Está para muito breve.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 22:25)

O que é a Wiki ??


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 22:25)

jonaslor disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/imagens/loriga-suica-portuguesa-1533.html
> 
> Dá uma vista de olhos nesta página pois encontras lá mais residencias. Aconselho-te o vicente ou a casa do meio da vila.
> 
> Despeço-me com uma temperatura de 3,2 C aqui por Loriga e céu muito nublado, mas sem precipitação.



ok obrigado.


----------



## thunder-storm (3 Jan 2008 às 22:29)

Boas noites...

por Coimbra foi um dia muito chuvoso..com aguaceiros moderados a fortes e alguma trovoada e granizo à mistura....

contudo..o frio não foi tanto como seria de esperar...


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 22:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que é a Wiki ??



Wiki é uma plataforma de software para editar conteúdos de forma simples, hierárquica e organizada. É uma plataforma aberta, que permite que todos os membros de uma comunidade contribuam para os conteúdos. 
A Wikipedia, a enciclopédia livre que certamente conheces,  é baseado no Wiki , a partir daí já percebes qual a ideia de o MeteoPT.com ter uma Wiki


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 22:33)

Vince disse:


> Wiki é uma plataforma de software para editar conteúdos de forma simples, hierárquica e organizada. É uma plataforma aberta, que permite que todos os membros de uma comunidade contribuam para os conteúdos.
> A Wikipedia, a enciclopédia livre que certamente conheces,  é baseado no Wiki , a partir daí já percebes qual a ideia de o MeteoPT.com ter uma Wiki



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

Espetáculo


----------



## CeterisParibus (3 Jan 2008 às 22:33)

iceworld disse:


> Este pássaro planou durante vários minutos sem mexer!!
> 
> 
> Serra da Boa Viagem (hoje por volta das 16h30)
> ...





Bem escolhido! Por baixo do Farol do Cabo Mondego, no local conhecido como..."enforca-cães".
Amanhã de manhã tentarei ver qual é a perspectiva do local.


E tenho mesmo de comprar a estação meteorológica. Ler é interessantíssimo, mas participar é-o muito mais.


Abraços.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 22:41)

Os ultimos foguetes estão a rebentar...para as próximas 4 horas calmia


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2008 às 22:43)

Bom, aqui, acaba de chover pela 1ª vez granizo foi em pequena quantidade mas estalava bem na janela, levo 4 mm


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jan 2008 às 22:45)

se houvesse surpresas seria ao fim da tarde mas visto que nada aconteceu ou pouco aconteceu vai ser muito dificil a neve chegar a zonas como bragança sabugal etc etc até porque a cota de neve assinala 1400 metros para amanha e a mim me parece que será so mesmo nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela estado assim fora de hipotse serras como larouco geres amarela marao etc terem neve.Tb receio que seja um mes de fracassos está-se a depositar muita crença neste mês de janeiro, mês em que nos dois ultimos anos nevou em cotas 0 daí estarem a depositar confiança em excesso neste ano.
Penso que teremos muita neve no mês de Março!


ja agora alguem me indica como poderei aceder as imagens de satelite da nasa?
Para ver os pontos que estao pintados de neve!
Agradeço a vossa colaboraçao!

cuMpz


----------



## Teles (3 Jan 2008 às 22:56)

boas aki chove com alguma intensidade temperatura 8.2 graus


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2008 às 23:03)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo lentamente neste momente tenho 9.2ºC,
 Neste evento meteorologico que afectou Portugal nos ultimos dias, só tem faltado a neve em cotas mais baixas,  pelo menos a chuva e o vento fiseram uma aparição generalizada no nosso país o que já é bom...Mas o Inverno ainda mal começou, ainda vai acontecer muita coisa.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 23:06)

Está visto, que é altura de fechar este tópico.Resta tirar conclusões.
Obrigado IM...mais uma vez foram fantásticos!!!
Continuemos no seguimento de janeiro de 2008.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 23:09)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Está visto, que é altura de fechar este tópico.Resta tirar conclusões.
> Obrigado IM...mais uma vez foram fantásticos!!!
> Continuemos no seguimento de janeiro de 2008.



Eu não daria isto já por terminado  embora a pressão já esteje a subir 1003.8hpa e 8.5ºC vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2008 às 23:10)

Chuviscos com 3,6ºC.


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 23:15)

Acabei de fazer um novo tópico nas imagens.
Passem por lá. 

PS: Dan ainda não estava pronto mas valeu!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2008 às 23:16)

Pelo Noroeste começou agora a entrar nova linha de instabilidade, mas já sem frio em altitude:


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 23:18)

CeterisParibus disse:


> Bem escolhido! Por baixo do Farol do Cabo Mondego, no local conhecido como..."enforca-cães".
> Amanhã de manhã tentarei ver qual é a perspectiva do local.
> 
> 
> ...



Fico á espera dessas fotos pois adoro essa zona!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 23:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Pelo Noroeste começou agora a entrar nova linha de instabilidade:



Linha?!Restinhos....


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 23:28)

*Re: Neve esta noite no Sabugal?*



salgado disse:


> Ola, estamos com 1,5 º no Sabugal, no início da tarde caíu chuva misturada com neve (estavam 3º). Vamos ver se cai um aguaceiro de neve esta noite...é capaz de não haver precipitação nenhuma...




E uma actualização aqui para o pessoal perceber se os desenvolvimentos são interessantes!  +  =


----------



## jonaslor (3 Jan 2008 às 23:31)

Bom até amanhã.
Despeço-me com chuva  e 3,1 º C
Neve, fica para uma próxima.... Vamos aguardar com tranquilidade...


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2008 às 23:36)

jonaslor disse:


> Bom até amanhã.
> Despeço-me com chuva  e 3,1 º C
> Neve, fica para uma próxima.... Vamos aguardar com tranquilidade...



vou aguardar com tranquilidade pelos dias 28/29


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2008 às 00:18)

Um vídeo do vendaval na Serra da Nogueira esta manhã.


----------



## Bgc (4 Jan 2008 às 00:33)




----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2008 às 01:18)




----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2008 às 01:55)

Que dizem do aspecto desta célula




Fonte: http://www.meteoam.it/


----------



## ACalado (4 Jan 2008 às 01:57)

Brigantia disse:


> Que dizem do aspecto desta célula
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vai ser o que nos vai dar o nevão da noite  era bom mas a temperatura na quer descer  2.8ºc

já aparece no radar do iM


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2008 às 01:58)

Será que o pessoal do Interior Centro ainda vai ver qualquer coisa
*
spiritmind * eu se fosse a ti não me deitava já



Por aqui a temperatura esta nos 2,4ºC.

Hoje de registar 14,8mm, 31,6mm nos últimos três dias.


----------



## ACalado (4 Jan 2008 às 02:02)

Brigantia disse:


> Será que o pessoal do Interior centro ainda vai ver qualquer coisa
> *
> spiritmind * eu se fosse a ti não me deitava já
> 
> ...



acredita que já so me vou deitar quando a vir passar


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2008 às 02:06)

spiritmind disse:


> acredita que já so me vou deitar quando a vir passar



A temperatura terá de descer mais um pouco, mas vamos acreditar...amanhã quero  ver as fotos. 

Por aqui agora subiu um pouco, está nos 2,6ºC.


----------



## ACalado (4 Jan 2008 às 02:08)

Brigantia disse:


> A temperatura terá de descer mais um pouco, mas vamos acreditar...amanhã quero  ver as fotos.
> 
> Por aqui agora subiu um pouco, está nos 2,6ºC.



pois o problema é mesmo esse, a temperatura tinha de descer ai um grau para ver sleet mas olha quem viu hoje a nevar a 100m acima de mim na encosta a acumular também ja fica imune a tudo 





desesperante


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2008 às 02:12)

Que negócio é esse ?  Tá o pessoal todo a dormir e vocês aqui a cozinhar alguma surpresa 
Que coisa pro estranho...







Traz precipitação, mas só na retaguarda


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2008 às 02:12)

Boa sorte para o pessoal do Interior Centro.
Hasta.


----------



## ACalado (4 Jan 2008 às 02:18)

Vince disse:


> Que negócio é esse ?  Tá o pessoal todo a dormir e vocês aqui a cozinhar alguma surpresa
> Que coisa pro estranho...
> 
> 
> ...



se a temperatura fosse mais baixa ai ai era lindo


----------



## ACalado (4 Jan 2008 às 02:20)

cada vez mais acredito neste radar pois já ao tempo que colocava esta precipitação 

http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/ern.aspx


----------



## *Marta* (4 Jan 2008 às 03:13)

Também vale a pena ficar acordada??


----------



## ACalado (4 Jan 2008 às 03:23)

*Marta* disse:


> Também vale a pena ficar acordada??



não me parece  a precipitação vai-se deslocar para sul/sudeste ou seja duvido que tenhamos sorte  podes confirmar no radar do IM 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp

já agora que temperatura tens por ai?


----------



## *Marta* (4 Jan 2008 às 03:54)

spiritmind disse:


> não me parece  a precipitação vai-se deslocar para sul/sudeste ou seja duvido que tenhamos sorte  podes confirmar no radar do IM
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp
> 
> já agora que temperatura tens por ai?



Não tenho estação!  Ando em contenção financeira absoluta até começar a trabalhar no novo emprego!


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2008 às 08:18)

Bom dia Pessoal!

Bem, parece que aquela célula desabou toda aqui na Estremadura.
Às 3:50 da manhã, a intensidade da chuva era tanta que eu acho que acordou toda a gente aqui do bairro. Foi aquilo a que se chama um verdadeiro diluvio! 
4h depois, e ainda tenho o jardim e o terreno ao meu lado, cheio de lençois de água. Nem imagino a água que a ribeira de Odivelas levou nessa altura...

Mas parece que foi o fim desta primeira grande chuva do ano. Aqui onde eu moro, acho que choveu mais estes 4 dias que o outono todo... Rendeu bué!
Só é pena não ter nenhum pluviometro, para vos mostrar os valores de precipitação que cairam aqui na zona. 
Mas depois desta, vou mesmo ver se trato disso! Estou decidido a comprar um!

Bem, tal como tinha dito, vou ver as ondas do mar... 
Prometo trazer algumas fotos...

Até logo pessoal


----------



## rogers (4 Jan 2008 às 08:35)

Alguém com estação perto de Paços de Ferreira? Postem a temperatura! Please!!!!


----------



## Rui Ferreira (4 Jan 2008 às 08:43)

rogers disse:


> Alguém com estação perto de Paços de Ferreira? Postem a temperatura! Please!!!!



Por aqui em S.Tomé de Negrelos (Santo Tirso) estão 4,2º, é relativamente próximo de Paços de Ferreira.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2008 às 09:03)

Por aqui das 4h ás 8h teve sempre a chover ás 7h eu levantei-me com o barulho da chuva  ao todo este acontecimento rendeu 20 mm  vamos lá ver o que o resto do dia nos reserva agora o céu está pouco nublado.

Estou com 11.5ºC a pressão já sobe e bem 1011hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2008 às 09:05)

Bom dia.

Por agora: -0,3ºC e nevoeiro

Mínima de -1,0ºC


----------



## rogers (4 Jan 2008 às 09:39)

Rui Ferreira disse:


> Por aqui em S.Tomé de Negrelos (Santo Tirso) estão 4,2º, é relativamente próximo de Paços de Ferreira.



Obrigado! Ficou louco sem saber qual a temperatura! Estou sem estação!


----------



## RMira (4 Jan 2008 às 09:43)

Bons dias,

Por Vila Franca sigo com nevoeiro e frio. À pouco o comboio dizia 9ºC. Muita humidade mesmo no dia de hoje. De noite em Setúbal choveu bem depois da catástrofe que foi a noite de ontem na zona das Manteigadas (Zona Oriental da cidade).


----------



## GFVB (4 Jan 2008 às 10:37)

Bom dia a todos! Chuvinha, muita chuvinha durante a noite!!! 
Ontem à noite parecia que ela estava à espera que eu saísse do carro... foi uma "granizada"... parecia um pinto, eu!!!
Cptos


----------



## iceworld (4 Jan 2008 às 10:39)

É preciso muito cuidado e tb um pouco mais de prevenção!! 

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/um+morto+e+cinco+feridos.htm


A National Geoghraphic deste mês de Janeiro traz esta reportagem espetacular. A reportagem toda julgo que só na edição impressa!

http://www.nationalgeographic.pt/articulo.jsp?id=1486058


----------



## b0mbeir0 (4 Jan 2008 às 12:24)

mirones disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> De noite em Setúbal choveu bem depois da catástrofe que foi a noite de ontem na zona das Manteigadas (Zona Oriental da cidade).



Confirmo. Ando à escola na zona e fiquei  quando passei na estrada. Oliveira adulta partida ao meio, telhados sem telha, chaminé caída. Os vidros das paragens dos autocarros *saltaram* dos encaixes...

Impressionante!


----------



## CeterisParibus (4 Jan 2008 às 12:28)

Boas:

Hoje de manhã, na Figueira, era este o aspecto do mar. Pena que a visibilidade fosse fraca.



















Seguramente 6 ou 7 metros. Mas as marcas no areal indicam que durante a madrugada estariam um bocadinho mais acima ( sim, estou a contar com a maré!  ).

Abraços


----------



## iceworld (4 Jan 2008 às 12:43)

CeterisParibus disse:


> Boas:
> 
> Hoje de manhã, na Figueira, era este o aspecto do mar. Pena que a visibilidade fosse fraca.
> 
> ...




Boas fotos   
Grandes ondas 
Obrigado


----------



## snowboard (4 Jan 2008 às 13:16)

Em bragança os registos hoje estão parados....onde se pode encontrar estações para além do wunderground?

Já agora ...pela manhã (9.00) estavam 0 graus e o nevoeiro caía sobre a forma de neve na cidade (cantarias).


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2008 às 13:29)

2,3ºC e o nevoeiro continua por aqui.


----------



## jonaslor (4 Jan 2008 às 13:39)

Boas. Por aqui estava nevoeiro de manha, depois limpou completamente.
Agora o céu ja está muito nublado.
Ficam algumas fotos tiradas aos monte da serra.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jan 2008 às 13:42)

Por aqui, brilha o sol e estou com uma temperatura amena como é normal!!


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2008 às 13:44)

jonaslor disse:


> Boas. Por aqui estava nevoeiro de manha, depois limpou completamente.
> Agora o céu ja está muito nublado.
> Ficam algumas fotos tiradas aos monte da serra.



A paisagem está magnifica


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2008 às 13:45)

snowboard disse:


> Em bragança os registos hoje estão parados....onde se pode encontrar estações para além do wunderground?
> 
> Já agora ...pela manhã (9.00) estavam 0 graus e o nevoeiro caía sobre a forma de neve na cidade (cantarias).



Hoje houve algum sincelo, mas com a noite se o nevoiro continuar podemos ter bastante mais
Eu minha casa registei uma mínima de -0,9ºC.

Neste momento, 3,4ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2008 às 13:52)

O nevoiro é bem visível nas imagens de satélite mas já começam a entrar algumas nuvens.
http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=homepage


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2008 às 13:54)

Pelo menos aqui onde vivo, o nevoeiro apareceu de uma forma repentina. Às 7 horas não havia nevoeiro nenhum, o céu estava limpo, era visível muito gelo e geada nos carros. A temperatura era de 0ºC. Meia hora depois já havia bastante nevoeiro e a temperatura tinha descido quase um grau.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2008 às 14:22)

Boas, por aqui mais uma noite agitadinda... acordei algmas vezes com a força da chuva... registei 7,5mm esta noite, e depois das 10h nao choveu mais...
tive uma mínima de 8,3ºC e agora estou com 14,3ºC, o vento está nos 10,4 km/h e o wind chill nos 11,8ºC. A humidade está nos 76% e a pressão sobe a olhos vistos! Tenho 1014 hPa...

Acreditem que este ano a neve não vai falhar! Nem a neve nem o frio! Ainda vamos registar históricos este ano!
Eu cá os espero de braços abertos


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2008 às 15:13)

Gilmet disse:


> Boas, por aqui mais uma noite agitadinda... acordei algmas vezes com a força da chuva... registei 7,5mm esta noite, e depois das 10h nao choveu mais...
> tive uma mínima de 8,3ºC e agora estou com 14,3ºC, o vento está nos 10,4 km/h e o wind chill nos 11,8ºC. A humidade está nos 76% e a pressão sobe a olhos vistos! Tenho 1014 hPa...
> 
> *Acreditem que este ano a neve não vai falhar! Nem a neve nem o frio! Ainda vamos registar históricos este ano!*
> Eu cá os espero de braços abertos



Deus te oiça!!! Eu pelo menos adorava ver o Cartaxo de novo pintado de branco 2 anos depois


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2008 às 15:13)

por aqui sigo com céu muito nublado e +13.6ºC, a minima de hj foi de +8.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2008 às 17:19)

squidward disse:


> Deus te oiça!!! Eu pelo menos adorava ver o Cartaxo de novo pintado de branco 2 anos depois



Pois é eu tambem gostava de ver nevar a sério cá em mira-sintra... Como em 2006, porque em 2007 apesar de ter nevado, não foi 100% neve, foi mais agua-neve. Mas apesar de tudo ja começa a ser tradição! Aquecimento global...

Por aqui estão agora 12,6ºC (as nuvens taparam o sol) e há pouco choveu.
A humidade encontra-se nos 88%, o vento nos 1,4 km/h e a pressão sobe... 1017 hPa!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jan 2008 às 17:23)

Só falta nevar aqui pelos Açores em cotas baixas


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2008 às 17:33)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Só falta nevar aqui pelos Açores em cotas baixas



Não tarda a corrente do golfo para e todos terão a neve e o frio desejado... Secalhar até demais...

Temp: 12,3ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Jan 2008 às 00:06)

Pressão a subir: 1022 hPa 

Não vejo jeito de termos um inverno a sério 

Neve? Pelo litoral? Já acreditei mais


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Jan 2008 às 05:51)

Portugal  



2008-01-05 - 00:00:00

Mau tempo: Ondas destroem fachada de restaurante
Estragos na Caparica Pedro Catarino

Fachada e recheio do Bar Marcelino foram danificados pela subida repentina das ondas  
Vagas de sete metros provocaram ontem a destruição da fachada de um restaurante-bar na Costa de Caparica, concelho de Almada. A força do mar galgou o paredão e embateu violentamente sobre o bar Marcelino (antigo Tsunami). As vagas gigantes derrubaram a porta de entrada, partiram os vidros e causaram o caos dentro do estabelecimento. Com a força do mar, baldes do lixo, cadeiras e mesas foram projectados a várias dezenas de metros.

O gerente do bar, Mário Gonçalves, justifica os estragos com as obras de enchimento de areia da costa. “Esta foi a praia que levou menos areia no processo de enchimento e é uma zona onde todos os anos o mar ameaça fazer estragos”, disse.

O presidente da Junta de Freguesia local, António Neves, disse que a destruição do bar foi repentina, pois por volta das 00h00 passou pelo local e, apesar da agitação, não havia estragos. Contudo, meia hora mais tarde, no regresso, o bar Marcelino tinha já a fachada destruída.

Embora as previsões meteorológicas indiquem uma redução da ondulação a população permanece em sobressalto. Fernando Sobral, dono de um restaurante próximo do local onde no ano passado foi derrubado o Búzio, disse ao CM que está preocupado com o novo recuo do areal. O empresário de restauração disse que uma parte importante da areia foi já “comida” pelas ondas. “O mar está novamente junto à minha esplanada”, referiu. A água do mar galgou também as obras de requalificação do litoral e alagou várias estruturas que estão a ser construídas. Junto ao Marcelino, um poste eléctrico ficou inclinado devido à força do mar, sendo necessária a sua reparação. 

Ao início da noite de ontem, o Instituto de Meteorologia mantinha em alerta laranja – o segundo mais grave – toda a costa do Continente e da ilha da Madeira, face a ondas capazes de atingirem sete metros. A forte ondulação obrigou ao encerramento de todas as barras, à excepção do Porto de Leixões, a norte da Figueira da Foz, informou fonte da Marinha. 

A exemplo do ano passado, 2008 poderá ser um dos anos recentes mais frios. Especialistas do serviço meteorológico britânico e da Universidade de East Anglia revelam que a nível mundial será desde 2000 o ano mais frio. A explicação para este arrefecimento resulta do fenómeno climático ‘La Niña’. Recorde-se que embora 2007 tenha sido o sétimo ano mais quente de sempre a nível mundial, Portugal teve o Verão mais frio das últimas duas décadas.

Phil Jones, director do serviço meteorológico britânico, sublinha que “o facto de 2008 ser, segundo as previsões, o menos quente dos últimos sete anos não significa que o aquecimento global deixou de ser um problema”.

O fenómeno atmosférico ‘La Niña’, localizado no Pacífico, reduz a temperatura da superfície do mar em cerca de 0,5 graus. Este ano será mais forte do que o ‘El ’, que provoca o efeito contrário e fez de 1998 o ano mais quente de sempre. 

ESMORIZ E VAGUEIRA SEM INUNDAÇÕES

A forte ondulação que se tem feito sentir e que na costa Norte e Centro atingiu ontem sete a nove metros, não está para já a destruir as barreiras físicas levantadas para salvaguardar as casas nas frentes ribeirinhas de Esmoriz e Vagueira, no distrito de Aveiro. Segundo fonte da Protecção Civil, “a língua de areia que separa a barrinha de Esmoriz do mar foi retirada por máquinas, para evitar inundações, o que foi conseguido”. O comandante Alves Salgado, da Capitania de Aveiro, adianta que na Vagueira “as ondas, apesar de grandes, estão a quebrar na areia e ainda não chegaram a ameaçar a barreira de pedra”.  


João Saramago / C.P. 

Fonte:Correio da manhã


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2008 às 14:04)

Segundo a estação meteorologica de Caneças, uma freguesia do concelho de Odivelas, pertinho do sitio onde eu moro, desde dia 1 de Janeiro e até ao dia de ontem às 9h, a precipitação acomulada foi de 81,7mm.
Nada mau para os primeiros quatro dias do ano!

Estes dias renderam bastante aqui na minha zona!
E lá fora continua a cair um chuvisco intenso..


----------

